# Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out at the Fuckery Awards



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

> The 2012 Slammy Awards will air LIVE on Raw at 8/7 CT on USA Network. And for the first time, you will determine the winner of each Slammy, exclusively inside the WWE App! Tune in during Raw as the nominees are revealed, then access "WWE Active" on the main screen of the WWE App to cast your vote inside WWE's companion experience.
> 
> 
> *2012 SLAMMY AWARD VOTING CATEGORIES
> ...


Discuss the fallout from TLC and the Fuckery Slammy Awards!




wwe.com said:


> The Shield stood alone as WWE TLC: Tables, Ladders & Chairs drew to its chaotic close, with the renegade triumvirate knocking off Ryback & Team Hell No in a frenzied Tables, Ladders & Chairs Match in the bowels of Brooklyn, N.Y.’s Barclays Center. And now that the dust has settled, the fate of WWE is up in the air — as the band of rogues continues their vicious mission to restore “justice” to WWE. Will their crusade include attacks on a new slew of targets? Only time will tell.
> 
> And what of AJ Lee’s betrayal on John Cena? How will the former Raw General Manager justify costing the Cenation Leader the Money in the Bank contract?
> 
> ...


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



> Fandango @JohnnyWWE
> Sat nxt to @TMacPhils on one of the bumpiest flights of all time to Philly.


debut time for Mr. Curtis hopefully


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

After TLC, it's safe to say I'm very interested in this.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

It's gonna be embarassing watching Shield vs Ryback and Team Hell No get fucked out of MOTY because it didn't happen at WrestleMania.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Inb4 AJ's heel turn wins most shocking moment of the year.

Also excited to see where they go with The Shield & Ryback


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

The 3MB will be performing their very first smash-hit LIVE babayyyyy!


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

U just know this will have corny all over it


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

What a match. Gonna miss Raw live cause of work sadly but, at least I'll be able to skip over the shitty segments. Really interested to see in what direction they're gonna go into with about every story.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Slammy's are usually terrible shows, but TLC was decent. I'm looking forward to the Ryback/Shield stuff.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

don't really care for the Slammy's but can't wait to see where they take the Shield from now on.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Eye spy with my little eye Undertaker or Triple H return.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



TheWFEffect said:


> Eye spy with my little eye Undertaker or Triple H return.


Nah. It's not January yet. Though now that TLC is over, maybe Rock will make a surprise appearance. And by that, I mean via satellite.


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Well last years Slammy Raw ended with the redebut of masked Kane. I have a feeling Ziggler might cash in tonight.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



KING. said:


> Nah. It's not January yet. Though now that TLC is over, maybe Rock will make a surprise appearance. And by that, I mean via satellite.


But with those 2 a shoe in for MOTY, who's gonna pick it up? Surely HHH will come out and get it.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

#RyderOrRiot or whatever


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Slammy awards will probably be trash.


----------



## The GOAT One (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Dat game with dat return for dat MOTY slammy?

:hhh

Should be a decent crowd in Philly.

Any guesses who Big Shows next challenger will be? Surely Sheamus is out of that scene now.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



TheWFEffect said:


> Eye spy with my little eye Undertaker or Triple H return.


Yeah. They're killing every other match on the #WWEMatchOfYear hashtag as far as voting goes. It seems a lock to me so I'm wondering if one or both of them will turn up to accept. Would be cool. 

Other than that however, I'm mildly looking forward to the show. Don't really know why lol. At the very least its something different than the norm I suppose.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

:bateman


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

can't wait to see all the returning wrestlers of past who will serve as presenters


----------



## Zuckerhut (May 22, 2006)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Annoying AJ reason to not watch anymore


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Return of the Game :hhh

1. What will his hair look like?
2. Who is getting pedigreed during the ad break?

Hope the Shield atack some unjust winner of a Slammy and Ambrose has a go on the mic live


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



-Extra- said:


> can't wait to see all the returning wrestlers of past who will serve as presenters


Yeah, if nothing else it will be a nostalgia trip.

ZOMG! DA SHIELD 2 ATTACK DAT GAME BCUZ HE TOOK THEIR MOTY AWARD!! INJUSTICE!! INJUSTICCCCCCCCCEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I'm looking forward to watch this Raw after the awesome PPV we had last night.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



TheGreatOne. said:


> Dat game with dat return for dat MOTY slammy?
> 
> :hhh
> 
> ...


Big Show vs Miz vs ADR.

There's not really anyone else other than Ziggler, and that wouldn't work. 

If the Shield wrestle tonight I'll be amazed.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

The last time I watched the Slammy Awards, Todd Pettengill was still employed by the WWE. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-qWxjL27pWM


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

3MB performing live :mark:


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Sadly Hunter will win match of the year and challenge Lesnar to a rematch at Mania. Fuck my life!


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



JoseBxNYC said:


> Sadly Hunter will win match of the year and challenge Lesnar to a rematch at Mania. Fuck my life!


Lesnar vs Triple-h MOTY? lolwut. That match was slow, boring, and didn't click. Only thing positive was the ending.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

*I just downloaded the app to my phone, time to vote...*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Looking forward to pretty much everything especially what AJ has to say, Ziggles direction, and Ryback promising he will win the WWE title and what Shield has planned for the WWE.

Hoping for a Swagger return and looking forward to the 3MB concert. How can you possibly F up this show unless it's your intention to do so?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Shawn Morrison said:


> Lesnar vs Triple-h MOTY? lolwut. That match was slow, boring, and didn't click. Only thing positive was the ending.


Think he meant Hunter will pick up the award for HHH v Taker and will then challenge Lesnar to a rematch while he's there


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Shawn Morrison said:


> Lesnar vs Triple-h MOTY? lolwut. That match was slow, boring, and didn't click. Only thing positive was the ending.


Triple H/Taker

We all know that overrated end of an era crap will rob Match of the Year


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

It's unfortunate that this Raw is the slammy's because I'm really looking forward to the fallout from TLC. I'm dying to see where the Shield goes next and am curious to see the direction they go with AJ. First time I've been really interested in her since before she became GM. Also ZIGGLER!

But unfortunately whilst the slammy's can be fun, they tend not to be shows full of substance. We'll see though.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



WAGG's MUSTACHE said:


> Looking forward to pretty much everything especially what AJ has to say, Ziggles direction, and Ryback promising he will win the WWE title and what Shield has planned for the WWE.
> 
> Hoping for a Swagger return and looking forward to the 3MB concert. How can you possibly F up this show unless it's your intention to do so?


The crowd probably will.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

- Superstar of the Year CM Punk
- Newcomer of the Year Ryback
- Trending Now Award – (Hashtag of the Year):Boots to Asses
- Comeback of the Year Lesnar
- Kiss of the Year who cares
- "Tell me I did NOT just see that" – (The Most Shocking Moment of the Year) Lesnar
- LOL Moment of the Year w.e
- Match of the Year taker/hhh


----------



## Spagett (Oct 4, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Taker vs HHH was so boring thoughhhhh


----------



## ThePhenomRises (Dec 21, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Taker/HHH will win MOTY and deservedly so. Can't really understand how it doesn't deserve it.

If it's just the HHH haters blindly not recognizing it's quality, then carry on.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Damn, I am excited


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Punk will probably come out to give out the Hashtag of the year award, Rock will win, Punk will troll the crowd by teasing that he's there and then berate him a bit for never showing up etc. just like Cena did last year


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

#wwehug


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Are the crowds in Philadelphia good?


----------



## ThePhenomenal-1 (May 21, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

HHH/Taker overrated? What? Weren't a lot of people calling it MoTY after wrestlemania? Sure the TLC match was awesome last night, but the emotion and storytelling behind the HHH/taker match was unreal.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Bryan D. said:


> Are the crowds in Philadelphia good?


Shit, it's in Philly?

E-C-DUB! E-C-DUB!


----------



## Arm-Bar1004 (Mar 7, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I hope they put CM Punk on commentary.


----------



## dgeneration-nexus (Jan 5, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

2012 SLAMMY AWARD VOTING CATEGORIES
- Superstar of the Year - *Should be Punk, will be Cena*
- Newcomer of the Year - *Ryback*
- Trending Now Award – *The Rock*
- Comeback of the Year - *The Rock*
- Kiss of the Year - *Cena & Eve*
- "Tell me I did NOT just see that" – *Punk turns on Rock*
- LOL Moment of the Year - *"I'm Maye Young's Hang, all grown up.*
- Match of the Year - *Taker/HHH*


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

cm punk should come out first and then invite the shield down, that would be a awesome start to the show


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

So if dirt sheets are to be believed then we should be getting a more edgy product.


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I always enjoy watching the Slammy awards, so I'm definately looking forward to RAW tonight. I'm kinda hoping that Ziggler cashes in his Money In The Bank tonight, and wins the World Title. It could happen. 

Also looking forward to seeing what the Shield does tonight.


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

i forget what the slammys are like is it just a quick show then onto raw or is it just inbetween raw during the show


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



kendoo said:


> i forget what the slammys are like is it just a quick show then onto raw or is it just inbetween raw during the show


It's throughout the show. 

They will probably start the show off with an award or two then have a few matches/promos etc. then another award etc. then a match or two, then an award etc.

Quite shit really.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Maybe they'll actually book the slammies show and not make it shit after last night's well booked TLC PPV. Nah, surely that was a fluke.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Slammy Raws have pretty much sucked ever since they brought them back but hey, we're coming off a good PPV. Interested in seeing how rigged the awards are, apparently they've already screwed Bryan out of Chant of the Year. Stuff with Ziggler and The Shield should be great.


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Cookie Monster said:


> It's throughout the show.
> 
> They will probably start the show off with an award or two then have a few matches/promos etc. then another award etc. then a match or two, then an award etc.
> 
> Quite shit really.


sounds it tbh, last time i seen the slammys was in 98 i think and even then it kinda sucked


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Tweet of the year "Goat face is a horrible insult. My face is practically perfect in every way. In fact, from now on I demand to be called Beautiful Bryan." – Daniel Bryan

Hilarious


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Bryan D. said:


> Are the crowds in Philadelphia good?




It can be, but it hasn't been a super smark town in years and most likely it won't even be a full house tonight.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Apparently, some familiar mid-carders (?) will be appearing on tonight's show as well, as guests on the Slammys. I guess they'll judge how loud their reaction is when they get introduced, then use one or two of them as surprise entrants at the Rumble like Road Dogg earlier this year.


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

how did eve low blows zack ryder not win

dont they wont zack ryder anywere near tv obv i wouldnt blame them if they didnt


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



NeyNey said:


> :bateman


:bateman


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Cookie Monster said:


> So if dirt sheets are to be believed then we should be getting a more edgy product.


Well that TLC match was certainly a start.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Hoping Ziggler cashes in tonight.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Last time they were in Philadelphia was Smacksown when Edge returned. They went crazy for him. Interesting to see how they do this time around


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

If Ryback wins "Newcomer of the Year" it will be hilarious since he was Skipp Sheffield for a noticeable amount to time. That Slammy belongs to Cesaro. Breakout Star of the Year is a much better title but WWE continues to fix things that aren't broken.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Is there a break out star of the year award? Ryback will and deserves to win it.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

^He'll most likely win newcomer of the year.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Just got to watch the 6 man TLC match!
I had chills pretty much the whole match!!!!! WOW!!! That was absolutely amazing!!!!
Every aspect of it! Every wrestler involved! Just mind blowingly awesome!!!!!
I actually cannot wait for RAW tonight, even though it's the Slammys. I hope they focus on stories a lot.


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Only watching if Steph is there in a dress showing mass cleavage.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Can Ryback seriously win Newcomer of the Year?


----------



## The GOAT One (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Who's returning tonight then?


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Turbo Man Prime said:


> Can Ryback seriously win Newcomer of the Year?


Why wouldn't he? It's like, gonna be a surprise if he doesn't really.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I predict that, in a shocker, Kofi Kingston wins absolutely nothing.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

That giant fucking chair :lmao 

Can't wait to see the giant bed, wooden spoon etc etc.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



TheGreatOne. said:


> Who's returning tonight then?


Henry.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Crowd tonight will go apeshit for Heyman (obviously), Punk, Ziggler, and The Shield. They will boo Cena unmercifully and Ryback will get annihilated with the Goldberg chants.

Cesaro and Sandow will get real nice reactions tonight as well from this crowd.

Will not be pretty how the crowd treats Ryback.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



moonmop said:


> Crowd tonight will go apeshit for Heyman (obviously), Punk, Ziggler, and The Shield. They will boo Cena unmercifully and Ryback will get annihilated with the Goldberg chants.
> 
> Cesaro and Sandow will get real nice reactions tonight as well from this crowd.
> 
> Will not be pretty how the crowd treats Ryback.


What else you got in your crystal ball?


----------



## Ndiech (Jun 16, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

philadelphia crowd?ryback will be booed and they'll chant for sandow "newcomer of the year".


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

So what awards are left?


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



SANTA GAME said:


> What else you got in your crystal ball?


Well seeing that the show is in Philadelphia I'm not sure one needs a crystal ball to make those predictions.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Oops double post


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Not sure if this has been posted but: 
http://i.imgur.com/yuOSp.png


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



FaraCHRISTMASday said:


> Not sure if this has been posted but:
> http://i.imgur.com/yuOSp.png


:mark::mark::mark:

I've got my hopes up now, don't let me down WWE.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

SOMEBODY GONNA GET THERE WIG SPLITT


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

cena go to call out aj.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



FaraCHRISTMASday said:


> Not sure if this has been posted but:
> http://i.imgur.com/yuOSp.png


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Dat receding hairline


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Mark Henry returning tonight!?


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I do hope Henry returns tonight.


----------



## ChickMagnet12 (Jul 26, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

TLC was great. Ziggler vs Cena would of been considered a good match on any other night, but this night had a MOTY in the 3vs3 TLC where 3 young talents were put over big time. Don't ruin this WWE.

Save_us.sexual_chocolate


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



FaraCHRISTMASday said:


> Not sure if this has been posted but:
> http://i.imgur.com/yuOSp.png


Yes please! :mark:


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

SOMEBODY GOAN GET DUR ASS KICKED


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I cant wait to see what AJ says about screwing over Cena and helping Dolph win


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

please save the people Mr. Ratings


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I really hope that picture is true and that Mark Henry is returning tonight


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Henry returning? :mark:


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I really, really, really wanna see Mark Henry come back, bald, rocking a white suit & sunglasses, looking all Rick Ross like. Him coming out like Rick Ross & his Three-6 Mafia music blaring...that would be fucking epic as fuck.


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

Mark Henry to take out Ryback? 

This would get him out of a picture with Punk, leaving him clear for Rock. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

We could see Ziggler finally cash in tonight, his momentum hasn't been as big as it is now, he is ready.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Really looking forward to Raw tonight, gotta love the Slammys.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Takertheman said:


> I really hope that picture is true and that Mark Henry is returning tonight


https://twitter.com/TheMarkHenry/status/280789663529197568
(Y)


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

This is probably the most excited I've been for Raw since Raw 1000.

Also, I'm pretty sure that Henry is going to return as a face since Show really has no one to defend against now.


----------



## The GOAT One (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Some big surprise returns tonight says Bryan Alvarez.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I'm choosing to watch RAW live instead of the Gossip Girl series finale, so hopefully it'll be a lot better than that train wreck. Most weeks they're neck and neck in fuckery.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Henry returning would be perfect, as there's a few routes for him to go following TLC. Whatever way it goes, I'd be happy. I've missed Mizark this year.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Receding hairline with dreads just looks stupid.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Green Light said:


> Dat receding hairline


Dem RATINGS.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



RyanPelley said:


> Receding hairline with dreads just looks stupid.


yeah he should just shave his head.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Mark RATINGS Henry returning would be great.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

"Worst Angle Of The Year" is going to be a tight one.

But I have a feeling the winner will be Kurt. Wheyyy.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Triple H returns and gets attacked by The Shield


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



superfudge said:


> "Worst Angle Of The Year" is going to be a tight one.
> 
> But I have a feeling the winner will be Kurt. Wheyyy.


#nailedit


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



TheGreatOne. said:


> Some big surprise returns tonight says Bryan Alvarez.


:brock


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Interested to see what will happen tonight regarding the Shield and Ziggler. Maybe AJ, too.

Can't really care much about the Slammy Awards; those kinds of stuff are pointless.

It would be great if Mark Henry indeed returns tonight. I've been missing the Hall of Pain. If he doesn't, oh well.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Green Light said:


> :brock


That smilie makes me laugh. Anyway, I'm hoping that AJ's actually going to align with Ziggy.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

So AJ goes with Ziggler? What happens to Vickie? Ziggler will have AJ, WHC and dump Vickie? This might be to good to be true.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Really pumped for this RAW after last night's amazing TLC PPV.

Surprise returns today I've heard? :brock?

:mark:


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Slammy award shows have been god awful the past few years so here's hoping that changes.

This is the first time I'll be watching \in about 2 months. It's so bad because looking back at the results and watching the main clips it seems like barely anything has happened since besides a retarded Cena angle. Glad to see Ambrose but he really isn't doing anything besides The Shield just doing random beatdowns for whatever reason. Really just giving Punk a reason to keep the title without Ryback losing credibility.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Shazayum said:


> yeah he should just shave his head.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Dolph to become world champ tonight.

Source: Me.

DOLPH


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

If :brock or :hhh show up tonight then this show is automatically awesome. Guess I'll find out in the morning.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



SANTA GAME said:


> If :brock or :hhh show up tonight then this show is automatically awesome. Guess I'll find out in the morning.


You're not watching?


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Looking forward to another Raw.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

25 minutes! :mark:


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



JoseBxNYC said:


> So AJ goes with Ziggler? What happens to Vickie? Ziggler will have AJ, WHC and dump Vickie? This might be to good to be true.


I don't think Ziggler would dump Vickie until he has the title. Dumping the GM before you become the champion just doesn't make any sense.

I hope the show is good. Honestly I haven't watched in about 3 weeks because I haven't been able to sit through a full show. They're too long and I'm at the point where I just don't want to see many guys on the roster wrestle these longer matches.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



TJTheGr81 said:


> Henry returning would be perfect, as there's a few routes for him to go following TLC. Whatever way it goes, I'd be happy. I've missed Mizark this year.


Fuck Henry, we need the Rock to rip a promo on Punk! :rock4


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Heavenly Invader said:


> Fuck Henry, we need the Rock to rip a promo on Punk! :rock4


:ambrose2 Nope


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

The people expecting Brock and HHH are going to be so disappointed when it is just :swagger. Well Wagg won't be :side:


----------



## wadajo (Dec 18, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I've not watched Raw in months, but I'm pumped for tonight considering the awesomeness that was TLC. What I'm interested in seeing are the Shield, Ziggler, AJ, and if the Cena-Rock match will start getting built up. Also, I hope the Rumble will start being hyped, but one can dream. I couldn't care less about the Slammys as I remember the show last year was horrendous until Kane's return.


----------



## #MillionsOfDollas (Sep 13, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

12 MINUTES! SHIELD! :mark:


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*


----------



## wadajo (Dec 18, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



KING KENNY KRINGLE said:


>


Was worried that their debut theme would be an appalling letdown like the Nexus. However, this has a certain viciousness and "we mean business" to it. Love how they enter through the crowd too!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



wadajo said:


> Was worried that their debut theme would be an appalling letdown like the Nexus. However, this has a certain viciousness and "we mean business" to it. Love how they enter through the crowd too!


The Nexus theme was infinitely better than this theme.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I just realized that whole "Sierra Hotel India etc" spells out as SHIELD.

I'm fucking slow as hell.


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Great PPV last night. Lets see if they can finally produce a good monday night Raw.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

60 seconds


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I'm ready for Rollins


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Here we go!


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

HERE WE GO


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Amber B said:


> I'm ready for Rollins


if hes still alive


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

HERE WE GO!


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

My body is ready for Roman Reign's Shield!! :yum:


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> 60 seconds


I'd last only 10 seconds with your sig 8*D


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

The Holy shit moment of the year goes to..

*TEDDY LONG*

Disassembling a tag team match on Raw 12/03/2012


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

dat Rocky Maivia


----------



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Wanna see Shield and Ryback main eventing, while Punk and Cena fall back to their mid-card shit


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Lets go Ziggler! Steal the show.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Really would love to see :brock tonight.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

this can't be worse than Jets/Titans game


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I haven't watched in weeks. But here we go. C'mon WWE make me believe. (Intentional corniness)


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

HERE WE GO


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*










Everyone do Gangdam style, it's time for RAW!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

#slammys


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Henry or Riot


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*




























let's do this


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Anyone who unfairly wins an award should get attacked by the shield


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Philly better be a good crowd


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

If Cena wins super star of the year ill vomit. CM Punk should win it


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

JBL woohoo.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Forum is crapping out already.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

JBL on commentary again :mark:


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

WWE Universe chooses?! Yeah, right...it will probably be rigged as it always is.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



DwayneAustin said:


> I'd last only 10 seconds with your sig 8*D


:vince2

LOL


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

JBL da gawd on commentary


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

JBL on commentary tonight? Nice.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

JBL is in the building


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Here we go!

:brock sighting in the promo :mark:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Taker and HHH better win match of the year.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

The Slammies are so important that the commentators are dressed up.... 

I just hope there are some hilarious antics during this show.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Sick bump to the head


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

start the show with rey?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Sarcasm1 said:


> this can't be worse than Jets/Titans game


OH you don't even know


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Can't believe they're treating this like some serious awards show getting all dressed up.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

lawl at pyro fail


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Is this a replay of the PPV?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

LOL was that a pyro fuck up? Great start.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Pyro Fail?


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Cool pyro bro.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I'm actually expecting a good show tonight.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

:bateman


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Wow. I always wondered what a pyro botch with Reys entrance would be like. I got my answer


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

How the fuck did Sandow not get an entrance?!


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

sin cara's fat.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Off to a lame start.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Jobber entrance for :sandow :lmao


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Sandow with dat jobber intro.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Sandow no entrance?


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Sin Cara coming out to Rey's music = Botched entrance?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Sin Cara was there so Mysterio's 2nd pyro didnt go off. 

Sandow with a jobber entrance?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

sick bump by rollins 

sandow with jobber entrance?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Yeah! Let's kick off the first Raw after a ppv that ended with a lot of fallout....with a Rey Mysterio match!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

LOL @ Cara not knowing when to come out.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

what's up with the Jobber entrance for Sandow?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Damien sandow with DAT JOBBER ENTRANCE


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 26, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

D: Sandow jobber entrance? I dislike this show already.


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

No entrance for Sandow. fpalm


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

King suits up for the fucking Slammys but not PPVs :bryan

Sandow with dat jobber entrance :sandow


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Jerry Lawler talking to me about Android phones and apps. I don't even know.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Mysterio vs Sandow...should be a good match.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Sandow not getting an entrance on a 3 hour show.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Looks like Sin Cara is working the pyrotechnics.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

That feel when sandow cut his hair. Why? 
Also codys stache needs to grow super thick already


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

MOUSTACHE


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Novak Djokovic said:


> Can't believe they're treating this like some serious awards show getting all dressed up.


This mess is the only time Jerry Lawler's fashion-challenged ass dresses up.

Ugh, he's only been talking a minute and I want to mute just him.


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Rey gets his usual hour long entrance and Sandow gets the jobber treatment. Gee, I wonder who will win?


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Rey gets his usual hour long entrance and Sandow gets the jobber treatment. Gee, I wonder who will win?


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Cody Rhodes/Salvador Dali

:vince2


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

:lmao lawler


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I'm chalking up the database error to Cody's mustache.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

:lmao That silence.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

**Backstage* * _"Dammit Stan!"_


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Kings starting already


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Jobber entrance

You ignoramus!!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

got quiet for a second after that best man joke by king..


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Sandow with a jobber entrance? If so...:no:


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Jerry Lawler with that lame joke.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Gotta love Cody's mustache!


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

JBL on Raw commentary.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Jobber entrances should've been obsolete when RAW went 3 hours.

But of course, this is WWE.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Okay, already a jobber entrance, and the app being shoved down our throats. ENOUGH WITH THIS SHIT ALREADY you fucking stupid bastards.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Sandow da job!!!!


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Sandow jobbing to that podgy cunt? LOL


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> Sandow no entrance?


Were did you get that Rosita pic?


----------



## Parison Sapphire (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Lame crowd after yesterday .


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

whut.

really? Sandow loses to that?


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

what the fuck


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

what a shitty. shitty. match.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

lol... what on earth...


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

:buried


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

That match seemed off. 

Both guys felt like they were moving at half speed. And why the hell did Rey go over? Sandow is a number one contender for a title.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

"Breakout star of the year" will be Ryback for sure.


And Pyro is probably pulling off a huge tantrum right now, just 8 minutes in :lmao


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Wow that was quick...ok NEXT


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

In b4 Pryo rage about Sandow being BURIED


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Lawler needs to just go away.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

They gave us Dolph over Cena last night, so they had Rey beat Sandow tonight


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

ugh rey wins


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

exciting, Cole? :kobe

this match was extra generic


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Who did Sandow annoy to job to Rey?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Speechless how this has started.........the amazing booking from last night........just vanishes within minutes....


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

So after Rhodes Scholars wins a chance at the titles Sandow loses to Rey in a random match.

Treadmill.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Oh, King...


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Jobber Entrance = lose match


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

:lmao Jobber entrance for a jobber. Makes sense.


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

fpalm


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

THE ULTIMATE UNDERDOG


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

:cornette


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Why is Sandow jobbing to Rey? For god's sake.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Top comeback from JBL :lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Dat momentum..


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Wth......


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

:sandow Jobber entrance and I lost? Ignoramus!


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

JBL owns Cole


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Sandrone doing that J.O.B.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Five time five time....ok enough


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Punkholic said:


> Gotta love Cody's mustache!



That mustache will carry Cody to Headline WM


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao

pyro's in his mom's basement cutting himself right now. Jobber entrance for Sandow, and a clean loss to Mysterio. I dont think times could be more worse for super smark Pyro right now.


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

CAN YOU DIG IT FUCKKKKKKKKAAAAAAAA


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

i dont mind mysterio winning, but way to make the #1 contenders look weak. what the fuck is up with this booking


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Bookah looking like a BOSS


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Sandow just got squashed by Mysterio. Tell me i did not just see that.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I don't give a fuck about the WWE app


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Fuck the WWE app.

(Yeah. I said it.)


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Hipster Booker T tonight.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Go to the app and then download the app Booker that doesn't make sense.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

One half of the #1 contenders for the tag team titles gets pinned....

:batista3


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Forced advertising ftw


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Fuck this app nonsense! Already tired of hearing about it.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Why are they pushing the app? No thank you!!


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I get the feeling this whole Raw will revolve around the awards being presented, with matches being minor inconveniences.


----------



## Psycho Sid (Sep 11, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

They sure are pushing their damn app


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

This is just a fucking 3 hour advert for the shitty app.


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I knew WWE couldn't have two good shows in a row. Raw is off to a terrible start.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

They are really pimping the fuck out of that WWE App, huh? 

PS, Kofi's handstand should win this. That was amazing.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Dean/Moxley said:


> Wth......


I like your sig. A lot.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

18 seconds  still hate it. DB is atleast more over than Sheamus.. That Kofi moment was awesome.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Punk's winning this one.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Expecting a lackluster show.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Lol The Rock gets Punked.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

BOOKER T


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

:kenny


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

So basically that match unintentionally made Daniel.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Why is the voting app only? Why can't you vote online? What about those that do not have cell phones?


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

WHAT


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

OH SNAP!


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

WTF?


IS HE BACK?




LOL


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

BOOGEYMAN :mark:


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I could watch Punk GTSing Dwayne for a week


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Oh my God Russo is booking this show!


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Boogeyman should win this award.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

BOOGEYMAN

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Winner..winner chicken..dinner 

Punk landing the GTS has to be the winner?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

BOOGEYMAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Aww shit...Boogeyman?


----------



## Parison Sapphire (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Did not expect that :lmao.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

You have got to be kidding me?!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

You've got to be fucking kidding me.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

WTF Boogeyman :lmao


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

no. way.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Hide your clocks


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Of all the talents to bring back. :lol

Good lord.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

:lol Awesome.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Ricezilla said:


> i dont mind mysterio winning, but way to make the #1 contenders look weak. what the fuck is up with this booking


it was a singles match. How does the TEAM look weak. Some people need to calm the hell down.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

The fuck?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Are kids actually afraid of The Boogeyman?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Booker - Every black character in a horror movie before he dies.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Boogeyman?

WTF


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Boogeyman :mark:


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Get it off my screen! :gun:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Oh not this motherfucker again. Please let this be a one off. Please....


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Boogeyman comes out and then they cut to commercial :no:


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

wtfack. boogeyman made the forum crash :lmao


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Would honestly mark the fuck out if Mae Young and Mark Henrys hand son comes out and accepts the LOL moment of the year award.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

So Sandow jobs to Mysterio, Booker starts talkin shit about fucking apps, and now the Boogeyman :kenny
Starting to think last night was just a dream


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Boogeyman crashes the forum?


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

the entire product should be in the most shocking moments of the year award .


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

How the fuck did the boogeyman crash the forum? :lmao


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Boogy to feed Ryback worms.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Funny, I'm playing SD2007 for PS2 and this guy appears.
Don't ask why I'm playing it...


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Boogyman!


----------



## WadeBarret4Life (Dec 19, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Did anyone like their mania match?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

DA BOOGEY MAN!


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Anyone else's app not working? I'm just getting a blank grey page on the wwe active screen.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

people are marking for boogeyman? why?


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I have no clue who this guy is (I took a long break). All I knew is the WWE needs more real gimmicks like this guy.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

The Boogeyman just made the forum crash LMAO


----------



## Psycho Sid (Sep 11, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I'll take Boogeyman over some dumbass AJ storyline anytime


----------



## Lord Stark (Jun 6, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

well, everyone did say they needed more characters haha


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

FUCK YES, The Boogeyman!


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



iwatchwrestling said:


> I like your sig. A lot.


Thanks. (Y)


----------



## Oh You Didnt Know (Nov 13, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Hopefully he is back...WWE needs more characters. Specifically supernatural ones. Everybody is bland nowadays.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

BOOGEYMAN CRASHES WF. BOOGEYMAN GOES OVER WF


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

YES YES YES THE BOOGEYMAN IS COMING TO GET YOU!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

If Sharmell isn't there to turn hood on him then it's pretty irrelevant.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

This site needs better servers, it's a joke. Not to mention, this website can't even be opened on internet explorer because it immedietely goes to a "bannerplus" ad. Give me a freaking break.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

So the Boogeyman appeared, crashed the forum and stopped my stream link.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

AND HE'S DISAPPEARED.

OHH I GET IT, HE DID NOT JUST SEE THAT. AND LOL BRAD MADDOX.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Well that was the most awkward commercial break ever.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Brad is a media whore! haha


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

lol Maddox


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Kingston what a fucking joke!


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

fuck dat shit.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Kofi wins :lol


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

So what the fuck was the point of Boogeyman coming out.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

fucking really?

cm punk's heel turn was definitely way more shocking.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

WTF is Maddox? Lol yay Kofi!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

:lmao Boogeyman, huh?

when those checks stop coming in...

Kofi winning was the only one worth it. The rest sucked


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

You know you need to upgrade your servers when the forum crashes for The Boogeyman...


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Joey with dat slammy


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Really should have been Bryan V Sheamus tbh


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Oh Joey. You adorable man you.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I completely forgot that Kofi thing even happened until they just showed the clip.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Booker: "Tell me I didn't just see that."

:mcbain Dat's the joke.


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

What is this...


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Were the fuck did Boogeyman go? da fuck.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Man what a horrible commercial cut, we cut back mid boogeyman, and return to Booker T being like "o okay."


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

:cuss:

The GOAT WRESTLER/REF DIDN'T WIN?!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

You have some low fucking dreams Kofi.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Fixed.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

*Walk-In* to have another wrestling forum discussion meltdown due to Kofi? :troll


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Kofi? fpalm

That was an awesome spot but still...


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Where the fuck did he go???????????????

Maddox bringing the lulz
Kofi bringing the boring


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Kofi won? Fucking bullshit.


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

can anyone say fixed


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Shut up Kofi. When you were younger you wanted to be Joey.


----------



## thegame2432 (Mar 3, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



WadeBarret4Life said:


> Did anyone like their mania match?


Boogeyman had a torn Bicep during that match. He tore it like the week before or something along those lines.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Why the fuck did that lame handstand win, RACIST.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

*Raw got a whole lot prettier there for a few seconds... now it's gone.*


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Kofi wins...:lmao


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Eve looks smokin tonight.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Kofi? Serious

How did Kofi get out so quick!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Bad editing FTW. 

Seriously, did the girls teleport to the ring?


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

LOL at everyone who was excited for raw


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Maybe u should wanna.win the wwe title not slammy. Nice seeing Kaitlyn but man Raw is starting off bad.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Kofi. You cannot fly.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

What did he win for? I mean... seriously. And this Raw is already starting off poorly with all the jobber entrances and fuckery with one award already.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

And what is it that you actually _do_, Kofi?

Get the fuck off my TV screen.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

First I was like: MADDOX!!! :mark:

But then I sadfaced.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

What a jumbled 15 minutes this has been.


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Even Kofi's speeches are boring.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Kofi Kingstone


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I get home and it looks like I missed the Boogeyman.

Already off to a good start.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

my sources telling me to expect even bigger and better returns than the boogeygeek.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Well there's the big return unk2


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I'm down for a Maddox/Kofi feud. We need a fresh match up!


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

"I did not expect to win this" well, neither did we Kofi.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Random Kaitlyn vs Eve match? I imagine Kaitlyn wins to get another title shot, unless they want to truely kill the division?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Eve's hair is always fabulous. 
This show is only 18 minutes in and fuckery is already running wild.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



DwayneAustin said:


> Kofi bringing the boring


That's why they call him the Wildcat!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

:lmao @ always wanted to win a Slammy. FOH


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Kaitlin with her plastic boobs and thick stumpy limbs is kind of a freak show


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Well this show is off to a terrific start. Random Boogeyman appearance, Sandow loses clean (zapping his momentum from last night, typical WWE) and now a woman's match. 

Why is Brad Maddox even hanging around? The dude isn't even employed by the Fed, kayfabe. No contract.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



KuritaDavion said:


> You have some low fucking dreams Kofi.


That's what it means to be the WILDCAT.


----------



## Lien (Apr 3, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

This is such a bad start that it's actually hilarious.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I was getting ready for work. What did I miss?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

There are multiple complaints on how WWE Active isn't even working on the app. How could Kofi have possibly won?


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Oh man this awards just hit a new low... a boring and forgettable moment from a boring and forgettable wrestler


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



SCRILLA CLAUS said:


> my sources telling me to expect even bigger and better returns than the boogeygeek.


Gobbledy Gooker?


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

looks like no entrances for this show lol


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Wait wait wait....Booker is about to announce the winner, Boogeyman comes out. WWE cuts to commercial. Once we're back we get Kofi with an appearance from Maddox...and then Divas match, almost already in progress. 

:mancini2


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



ho ho inc said:


> Random Kaitlyn vs Eve match? I imagine Kaitlyn wins to get another title shot, unless they want to truely kill the division?


You can't kill the dead


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Crowd gonna be dead quiet by the end of the night.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Did I just hear Kailyn yell "Let me fix my bra!" ???


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

THIS PRODUCT GONNA START GETTING EDGY!111


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Too much screaming. Where is Naomi?


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Osize10 said:


> LOL at everyone who was excited for raw


:lmao I knew that good PPV last night was just a mistake.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Kaitlyn has a really pretty face





















































Slut


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

lol @ the wwe app not working.

glad kofi won though. he was the correct man for the prize. that stunt was much better than Morrison's hardcore parkour shit in 2011.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

LMAO at Kofi winning? WTF???


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



UknowWho said:


> Well there's the big return unk2


Reports said return*s*. Chill.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Asenath said:


> I was getting ready for work. What did I miss?


The goddmamn Boogeyman.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Ricezilla said:


> There are multiple complaints on how WWE Active isn't even working on the app. How could Kofi have possibly won?


OH REALLY? :vince


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

So mad they cut to commercial during boogeyman return... this is already off to a bad start. Bad production. So far only rey had a REAL entrance and god knows what they did to stall during commercial


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

And no fucks were given.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Asenath said:


> I was getting ready for work. What did I miss?


Kofi's amazing acceptance speech.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Ricezilla said:


> There are multiple complaints on how WWE Active isn't even working on the app. How could Kofi have possibly won?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Mercifully....this is over.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Every match is just gonna be this shit isn't it :lol

Can The Shield just attack everyone for an injustice to a wrestling product?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

With a fucked up backbreaker...


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Wait, when did the Divas get here? WHAT HAPPENED DURING THE COMMERCIAL BREAK


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Kaitlyn is what Cruella De Vil would look like if 101 dalmatians was some kind of freaky porno.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Remember when a title changed hands on occasion on Raw shows?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

FUCK YES


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Yea!!!


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

OH YOU DIDN'T KNOW?

except you did b/c i posted my scoop a few pages ago.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

OUTLAWS 

YES


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

MARKING THE FUCK OUT.
Ziggler's Daddy!!!!


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Still get goosebumps


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

NAOOO


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

INB4 FORUM CRASH


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Dammit WWE editng out the "ass" in the NAO's entrance theme.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

YO ASS BETTA CALL SOMEBODYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

VKM :mark:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

No no no, you're ASS better call somebody.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

AWWWWWWWWWWWW YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

MARK OUT


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

New Age Outlaws!


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

HELL YES!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

MARKING OUT BRO O'CLOCK


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Is it just me or do the matches seemed rushed tonight??


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

OHHHHHHHHHHHH YOUUUUUUUUUU DIDDNTTTTT KNOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

The fuck, that's the reaction they get? You damn crowd.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Sandow loses...Eve loses...So all the winners of last night are losing tonight or what?

and woot for New Age Outlaws


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

YES.


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Mr. Ass and Road Dogg!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

ooh you didnt know


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

New Age Outlaws? Awesome!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Kaitlyn beats Eve? Um...Okay


:bosh


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

OHHHHHHHHHHHHHH YOU DIDN'T KNOW!!!!!!!!


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

NAO 
Aww they still can't say ass.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

woo


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

It's just not the same without the 'ass'. 

Still, NOA! :mark:


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Hey! Remember when we were cool!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

New Age Outlaws :mark:


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

NAO!


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

New Age Outlaws!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

NEW AGE OUTLAWS. EVEryone that has gone through puberty is MARKING OUT.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

*Billy Gunn looks in great shape and Road Dog looks like Road Dog :lmao X a billion*


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Remember the Voodo Kin Mafia?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

LOL at "Road Dogg looks like Road Dogg".


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

WELCOME TO THE DOG HOUSE!!!


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Man Billy hasn't changed a bit. He's looking great.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Yay!!!!


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

They'll fix it so Lawler wins


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

This theme is still GOAT.

Some way down the line I demand a CUTE KIP appearance though.

Dat entrance :mark:


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Bad ASS Billy Gunn FTW


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

The crowd seems good tonight.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

markout :mark:


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Road Dogg is still ace on the mic.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

oh noes! He said ass.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

God I love the Outlaws.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I bet Road Dogg still does that in the mirror every day.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Oh yes, NAO.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Road Dogg will say THE BADASS BILLY GUNN but he won't say "ass" in his entrance?


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

ass

:cena4


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

This show is nuts :mark:

Inb4 :brock


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

They haven't done that in over a decade and it's still going to be the most over thing on this show.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



NikkiSixx said:


> The goddmamn Boogeyman.





Dinobot said:


> Kofi's amazing acceptance speech.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Billy heeling it up on Road Dogg. LOL


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Road Dogg ALWAYS kills it on the mic!


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Lesnar fan!


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Brock should win but he wont


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Jericho should win comeback bitches


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Bullshit if Brock doesn't win


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

DAT LESNAR MARK.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

And they're sober. Never thought I'd see the day.










Guess "suck it" isn't allowed.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

New age outlaws saving the day! Damn they're hype


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Brock Lesnar should win this one, no doubt.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

So the first two nominees are returns that were completely fucked by the wwe


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Just checked my app. Yeah it is not even working lmao


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

BORK should win this.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I saw the New Age Outlaw RF video interview from 2011 the other day. It was pretty good. People should watch it if they haven't.


----------



## ThePhenomenal-1 (May 21, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Walk-In said:


> I predict that, in a shocker, Kofi Kingston wins absolutely nothing.


wow...


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Jericho? How many times did he come back this year? 5? 6?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

If Lesnar doesn't win this, I'm going to F-5 my sofa out the window.


----------



## Psycho Sid (Sep 11, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Gee I wonder who will win this


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

DX


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

what happened in the past 10 mins i missed it


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Y2J trolling us has to win hopefully?!


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Lesnar should win.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Jerry is going to win


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

oh boy they did it


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

They ruined it with the heart attack recap


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Oh fuck off milking Lawler's heart attack


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Comeback - Lawler.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Oh fuck, it's going to be King isn't it


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

WWE DOING IT AGAIN :lmao


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

oh nevermind the king is winning this one


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Yep Lawler's winning


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I thought DX but itll be King out of respect.


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 26, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Oh god, It'll be jerry. It's so fixed. C_C


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Wait, inb4 Lawler


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

God damn it, stop showing Jerry Lawler heart attack footage like its a wrestling vingette


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

please dont be lawler, please dont be lawler


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Lawler is definitely winning this and rightfully so.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

well i wonder who fucking wins this shit...


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Yeah. There is 0% chance it's not Lawler.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Yeah, I didn't need the death snore again. Just give Lawler the award and be done with it.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

FAT ASSES

:steiner2


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Fucking Lawler is gonna win this


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Stop showing the heart attack footage! It is kind of ghoulish. 

Seriously, FUCK YOU WWE.


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I thought Brock was gonna win....until they showed "The King" returning.


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Oh god, watching that DX footage just made me AE nostalgia hard.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Oh lord, we know who's winning this.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

WWExploitation for a got damn Slammy.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

*Did Jericho win a match during his comeback?*


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Yeah, Lawler is winning...


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Lawler will win this. -_-


----------



## ThePhenomenal-1 (May 21, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Lawler is winning this


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



NoyK said:


> If Lesnar doesn't win this, I'm going to F-5 my sofa out the window.


You better call somebody -- your chiropractor.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Oh god damn it WWE. Never play this video again! :no:


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

wwe playing the sympathy card here for lawler to win b/c Jericho and Bork are not in the building.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

King is winning this. No suprise here


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

hope :brock wins


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*










they played Lawler on the mic...again


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Ugh if Lawler wins just 'cause he practically croaked...


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Ok Lawler wins


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

LOL if Lawler wins........


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

BOO THIS SHIT.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Farout they didn't beep ass out!!


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

First they say Lawler's heart attack isn't part of the scheduled program, then they make it a part of the program.

Oh, WWE.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Over/Under 20 shameless promotions for the WWE App over the course of RAW?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Wait, we're going to commercial for every award? Ugh.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Lawler has this in the bag. Ppl say its only kids in the crowd yet the NAO are so over.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

OK....why are they announcing the inductees just before the commercial break? 

Do they think the winner of the award is that awesome of a cliffhanger to hold audiences through the break?


----------



## BHfeva (Sep 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

BORK LASER


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

dat grey screen on the app!


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

SuperSmackdown?.....so Raw?


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Cyon said:


> First they say Lawler's heart attack isn't part of the scheduled program, then they make it a part of the program.
> 
> Oh, WWE.


Memphis happened.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I was doing fine pretending as if Jericho didn't come back to that fuckery of a feud with Punk but they just reminded me.

Why did WWE do that to them? For funsies.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I will fucking eat my own shit and, gulp, download the WWE app if it isn't Lawler winning this.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Not to sure if it's because i'm in Australia but the WWE APP is slow as balls


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Does Lawler have any dignity? Didn't think so. fpalm


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



TripleG said:


> OK....why are they announcing the inductees just before the commercial break?
> 
> Do they think the winner of the award is that awesome of a cliffhanger to hold audiences through the break?


because they need to give people time to vote


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



WallofShame said:


> Over/Under 20 shameless promotions for the WWE App over the course of RAW?


WWE: Were wrestling *apps* matter


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Well Noyk I recommend going to IKEA for a new sofa. They sell them cheap dude


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I'm getting nothing but a blank screen on the app


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

lawler will win


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

App still isn't working properly. Way to go, WWE.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



TripleG said:


> OK....why are they announcing the inductees just before the commercial break?
> 
> Do they think the winner of the award is that awesome of a cliffhanger to hold audiences through the break?


:lmao


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I was excited when I read how good the PPV was supposed to be. I'm a fucking idiot. Turned on the show to see Sandow losing to Mysterio in short order after a fucking jobber entrance. This company has AIDS.


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

The app is fucking shit, doesn't even work. Lesnar should get this though.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Oh you didn't know? Actually, WWE, we all knew it was going to be King.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



CroftyClaus said:


> *Did Jericho win a match during his comeback?*


He beat Ziggler at a ppv. It was Jericho "winning the big one." lolz.


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

well i wonder who will win this


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Marty Vibe said:


> I will fucking eat my own shit and, gulp, download the WWE app if it isn't Lawler winning this.


Ctrl+C

_*hoping I get to Ctrl+V later*_


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Surely Heyman should win. He came back from his heart attack right away.

Fucking bullshit I say.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Finding this somewhat unbearable at the moment.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

What is with all these jobs tonight? Couldn't they just have D Bry work overtime and lay down in the ring for these clowns?


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

did anyone just see mitt romney on the blue blood commercial?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

So instead of just releasing the nominees/categories last night so people could vote you know, yesterday, they leave everything for tonight and every break is used to "tabulate" the results.
Dat logic.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

WWE App isn't working, still manage to get an outcome. 

Do you reckon Vince is raging because it's not working?


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Jericho and the end of the world...yeah


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I wonder what they do during the commecial breaks when you are in the arena? I mean they announce something then go to break right after.


----------



## dukenukem3do (Jan 31, 2011)

Jerry lawler winning this


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

If these awards weren't stupid as all hell and actually meant something I'd might consider voting.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

im voting for Jericho but my vote doesn't mean shit so winner is Jerry Lawler


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

only 30 minutes gone so far? what


----------



## BHfeva (Sep 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

What was the first match?


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

The app doesn't work unk2


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



gobsayscomeon said:


> I was excited when I read how good the PPV was supposed to be. I'm a fucking idiot. Turned on the show to see Sandow losing to Mysterio in short order after a fucking jobber entrance. This company has AIDS.


The PPV was AWESOME.


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

And the winner of come back of the year...... JERRY THE KING LAWLER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I guess the guy working the pyro pulls double duty for developing the....wait a minute, people actually wasting their time with this fucking app?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Yeah, Lawler is winning, but none on these returns were great anyway except DX for one night only


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Wait, did everyone on this forum vote? Or is this gonna be like that time Bart Simpson ran for class president but he and his supporters forgot to vote and Martin won instead?

Inb4 the faces win every award


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

:brock pls

:brock pls


....

:brock pls


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Remember when during that 10 year period they didn't HAVE the Slammy awards? Yeah me too.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Amber B said:


> So instead of just releasing the nominees/categories last night so people could vote you know, yesterday, they leave everything for tonight and every break is used to "tabulate" the results.
> Dat logic.


:vince2


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Are they really giving 5 minutes for each voting session? LOL.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

WWE app not even working so WWE didn't even really need to exploit Lawler's heart attack.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Why should Brock win? He came back and lost to Cena and then got into a contract despite with Triple H. Rather lame, kayfabe wise.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Rigged :stern


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Of course.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I may just have to watch the Gossip Girl finale live in half an hour. The amount of fuckery on this RAW is already pretty damn high.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

There was a pay per view last night.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Is the crowd chanting Albert? That would be hilarious if Tensai/Albert won


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Yeah... no.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

booooooooooooooooo


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Oh what a shocker...


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

What a shock!


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

no shit Lawler would win


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

ZOMG LAWLER WINS LAWLER WINS...NO WAY!


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I hope somewhere BORK is raging


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

*Yeah... I'm stunned.*


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Im getting a feeling alot of ppl will say worst raw ever after tonights show. First half hour has been pretty lackluster.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

best heartattack of 2012 right there.


----------



## RobVanJam (Oct 4, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

well fuckadoodledo King won...who could have called that!


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

dis fockery.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

fuck this shit I wanted to watch Brock.


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Ill mute the TV for this bit


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Lesnar should of won.....


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

ffs so typical! Brock lesnar = comeback of the yeaR!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

the "universe" aka Vince


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

lmfao forum crash time


----------



## Parison Sapphire (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Lesnar please come out and F-5 Jerry through the roof.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Hey come on now. Jerry shouldn't have been in this but ok


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Lawler's heart attack will make a stunning comeback in 2013


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 26, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

This is so predictable, no sound fan would vote for Jerry over Brock lesnar.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Punk and Heyman better interrupt this.


----------



## phluux (Apr 25, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

SHOCKED.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

BAH GAWD, NO ONE SAW THAT COMING!


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

The best comeback is actually sitting two seats from Lawler.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Bork F5 on Lawler pls


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

well fuck me that was a shock


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Stay up there King, stay the fuck away from the commentary table


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Amber B said:


> There was a pay per view last night.


By God you're right...


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

#thisfuckingcompany

fpalm


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

They should seriously seperate the slammys from RAW so we don't have to deal with bullshit after an awesome PPV.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Thank the docters, Jerry...


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

These slammy's are super obvious and rigged. ~____~


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

where was doink?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

knew he;'d win :kobe


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Oh fuck off. :daniels


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Gee what a shock that was! fpalm


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

totally rigged they printed that envelope real quick


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Inb4 Cole and King have a pissing contest over their slammys.

Oh Joey's back.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Turbo Man Prime said:


> Im getting a feeling aloy of ppl will say worst raw ever after tonights show. First half hour has been pretty lackluster.


Aside from the NAO showing up.... nothing has happened. It hasn't been lackluster, it's really been a shit fest, especially with the "winners".


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

No surprise that Jerry won. Even though many people on here don't like him, he deserves the award.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

King, is good to be acknowledge, especially for suffering heart attacks.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Here comes Joey


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Kofi walking on his hands over Punk GTSing Rock
Lawler return over Brock return

WWE, you can do it. Turn it around.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

:kenny

Well this has been an interesting start..


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

"And its great to have Jerry back" 

Yeeeeeah Cole. No. 

"One of the greatest color commentators ever" 

JBL, I love you, but come on man.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Hey look, it's Kofi, again.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

DEM RATINGS


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Jerry Lawler is simply the worst.

Why is Joey the Wildcat back?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Tensai?

Come to fuck on now.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Didn't we just see Joey like 5 minutes ago?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

A well deserved jobber entrance


----------



## DrowningFish (Jan 10, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Lol that's why they were chanting Albert


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Mark Henry will return tonight and be one of the presenters calling it


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Trifektah said:


> Lawler's heart attack will make a stunning comeback in 2013


:lmao


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

There's a commercial free live Smackdown on USA. When the fuck was that promoted?


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

tensai in the ring. time for some lols.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

*Oh, Albert.*


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Are they really leaving 5 minutes to vote? LOL.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

the night of the jobbers


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

we gunna get a match where both participants get a fucking proper entrance tonight?


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

JBL rib at Jim Ross...


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I was just hoping the vote would be different, King winning no shock considering they advertised each multiple times during the show after it happen.Congrats King!


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Oh Tensai.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

How do they have the winners on a card BEFORE the voting? Yeah, this isn't rigged.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Tensai hahaha


----------



## Parison Sapphire (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Weekly Tensai job match.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Not saying he shouldn't have won but it's obviously rigged.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

:lmao Welcome to Jobber Night at the Slammies. Come on.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Tensigh


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Tensai wit DAT JOBBER ENTRANCE


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

ROFL WAS TENSAI JUST STANDING IN THE RING THE WHOLE TIME?!


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Guessing there's no time for Pyros tonight.

ohhh that's why they were chanting Albert. Tensai already meandered to the ring during the commercial.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Filler match? What filler match?


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Tensai still works for the WWE?


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Septembury? :cole1


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Oh hey Tensais alive.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

another pyro fail? 

:lmao tensai jobbing


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Tensai. Hmm interesting...


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I was wondering why the crowd were chanting Albert :lol


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Well that explains the Albert chants.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

This guy still employed :kobe


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Seriosuly WTF happened between last night and tonight?

And WTF with the Jerry Lawler shit--they re-hash it and bring it up so goddamn much it seems like a work at this point.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

THIS IS AWFUL [clap clap clap]


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Marty Vibe said:


> I will fucking eat my own shit and, gulp, download the WWE app if it isn't Lawler winning this.



You win. :kobe2


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Another jobber entrance? Holly shit this first hour is horrible.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Word of Lesnar re-signing with WWE, talk through out Wrestlemania and chants through out the following Raw with Lesnar getting a great reaction when he finally came out at the end..


King has a heart attack, is off TV and the show is notably better due to the fact he isn't at commentary. None of us wanted him back or cared if he didn't come back...



King. COMEBACK OF THE YEARRR. DAT WWE LOGIC.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

We know who's jobbing here. Jobbing Night.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



JoseBxNYC said:


> There's a commercial free live Smackdown on USA. When the fuck was that promoted?


*Last Monday night.*


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

You gotta be kidding me stop milking it I don't care if he even won the slammy .


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

App doesn't even work. Please stop trying to pretend that isn't fucking staged...

This whole show is a marketing ploy. They want downloads for their shitty app.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

LOL Albert chants.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

YAY TENSAI KOFI!!!!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Quickest loss for Tensai?


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Uhhhhhh.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Albert's just getting squashed now. Damn.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

*Oh, Albert.*


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

:lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I blink and the match is over


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

:lmao Shorter then the Divas match.


----------



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

This is fuckng awful.. 30 minutes in, not one promo or backstage skit and now we have to watch Kofi vs. Tensai. Feels like a 3 hour Superstars


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

It's official, Tensai's getting released.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

This show is a bowel movement.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Tensai :lmao
Just go back to Japan. This is just sad. 

Yay Joey, though!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao Fucking Tensai


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Half hour in and this is already painful.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Cookie Monster said:


> Word of Lesnar re-signing with WWE, talk through out Wrestlemania and chants through out the following Raw with Lesnar getting a great reaction when he finally came out at the end..
> 
> 
> King has a heart attack, is off TV and the show is notably better due to the fact he isn't at commentary. None of us wanted him back or cared if he didn't come back...
> ...


DAT RATINGS LOGIC :vince


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Yeah every match tonight is a squash so they can get to the awards. Satisfaction taking a backseat tonight.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Ok. This show is just fucking stupid now. Don't wanna be negative, but what the fuck are they doing?


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Christ that was quick


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

MOTY right here.... NOT.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

That's why the WWE Universe has taken to calling Kofi Kingston 'The Wildcat'


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Albert was more over than Kofi xD


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Geez these matches are flying by tonight!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

SERIOUSLY!?.. Have we had a match last anywhere near 2 minutes?


----------



## Parison Sapphire (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

***** match right der


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

LMFAO THIS SHOWS A FAIL


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

they should rename this to the SQUASHY AWARDS


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

well damn. over already. I guess they don't hate us after all


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Seriously just get D Bry out there to be the human pin cushion. Fuck all these other jobbers...we need DA REAL JOB out there :bryan


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

They talk about Del Rio's face turn yet?


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

At least we aren't spending too much time during matches, and can skip to important stuff, like rigged awards.


----------



## Tracer Bullet (Jun 28, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I'm starting to really hate the slammy show. It's such a borefest and completely buries the ppv from the night before.

And speaking of being buried.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

This show has been absolutely horrible so far. really, no redeeming factors what so ever.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

so...a fantastic PPV happened last night. And tonight is a fucking awards show with some short sparring matches mixed in? that's really fucking piss poor.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I didn't even have time to properly not care about that match.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Shazayum said:


> How do they have the winners on a card BEFORE the voting? Yeah, this isn't rigged.


:lmao Bringing dat logic into a WWE show.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Albert really should have stayed in Japan. Guy is aweful, hopefully he is getting paid alot to job and look stupid.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

No, seriously, what the fuck is happening.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

So these matches. . .

Should they have just pre-empted the first hour of wrestling to do all the awards instead of this mess?


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Lok said:


> Quickest loss for Tensai?


The quickest one was to Sin Cara.

Also...BARRETT!!! :mark:


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

3 hour raw and only 2 real entrances. Poor tensai lol


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

:lmao How do you follow up an extremely good PPV?

Well, like this I guess.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

BARRETT!


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Lawler: "He did the job!" (May have heard that incorrectly, but whatever.)

Nothing but squash/jobber matches so far. :lmao


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Ok so all the matches in this first hour are short? Where is my shield?


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

*Walk-In* must be really depressed now, his man Tensai jobbing to Kofi in a minute.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

F WWE. They fucked over Albert. The dude actually can wrestle.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Where the fuck is Fandango?


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

It's 8:33 and this show already feels like a drag.


----------



## Psycho Sid (Sep 11, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Finally sonething cool happens


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

destroy him Wade, please!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Can WWE just release this guy already 

BARRETT


----------



## Spagett (Oct 4, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I tuned in just to see how fast they could lose all momentum from last night... they have surpassed all expectations!!!


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

:lmao worst 30mins in Raw history????

I swear there is just a massive piss-up going on backstage and they're sending out random wrestlers at a time


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Oh God is this feud continuing?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

People already complaining about the show when just 30 minutes have passed?

unk2


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Glad this feud is carrying on. Good to see actual feuds in the mid card and Kofi getting actually feuds


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Barrett's elbow finisher is terrible.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

When we said we wanted more wrestling, we didn't mean more 2 minute matches


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Shazayum said:


> How do they have the winners on a card BEFORE the voting? Yeah, this isn't rigged.


the results are on Apple's latest invention the iPaper brother.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I rescind my statement. Wade's putting on some booty. I am seeing cheeks peeking out from those trunks.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

"Boring" chants by the end of the hour.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Just when I thought things were getting better.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

barret/kofi continuing?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



NoyK said:


> People already complaining about the show when just 30 minutes have passed?
> 
> unk2


Do you think this show deserves praise?


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Did Barret just butcher every single spot in the altercation? Nearly made Kofi's head hit off the ring post, botched the elbow once then botched it the second time.

Da fuck? Barret's usually not that sloppy.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Barrett goofing up.... fpalm


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Nice job Barrett.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

The Shield vs The WWE App @ Royal Rumble


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Shazayum said:


> How do they have the winners on a card BEFORE the voting? Yeah, this isn't rigged.


:lmao I didnt even think of that.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I miss Wade doing the Wasteland.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

It's like my creepy uncle trying to tell me about technology.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

lol. cole demonstrating how much the wwe app doesn't work :lmao


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

LMAO app not working


----------



## Psycho Sid (Sep 11, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Now back to our regular scheduled bullshit


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Cole's App not working AHAHAHA


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Even Coles app isn't working


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Tech tutorials with Michael Cole.

Get on with the cunting show.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

"And this will bring up this blank grey screen where you can't vote for anything."


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

here we go again with the APP explanation


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



NoyK said:


> You win. :kobe2


After watching the start to this Raw, I sure as hell fucking don't.

Seriously, did they forget that there was a PPV last night? What a bunch of useless fucking cunts.

UGH SHUT THE FUCK UP ABOUT THE CUNTING APP I WISH IT WAS AN OBJECT SO I COULD TAKE A SHIT ON IT AND SHOVE IT UP MICHAEL COLE'S FUCKING ASS.


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 26, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I'm ready to stick that WWE app up cole's arse. How many times do they have to promote it?!?!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



NoyK said:


> People already complaining about the show when just 30 minutes have passed?
> 
> unk2


When the 30 minutes have been as much fun as anal bleeding, then I think complaining is apt.


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Wade just put that ***** in his place


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

"Fuck that bitch that just got beat down. Zoom in on the commentators. We've got slammys to give out"

Dat black screen.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Cole, Cole we don't give a damn about the WWE App. This shit needs to go away right now. 

Not enough commercials or something? Time to advertise this crap during the show?


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

God damn it, I can't believe I look forward to RAW each week....


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

They are really trying to get this WWE App more over than Ryback eh?


----------



## Parison Sapphire (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

lol at the apps not working on their phones.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

JEAH VICKIE!! :mark:


----------



## BHfeva (Sep 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Vickie "Da Heat" Guerrero


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Lol at the Grey screen on Coles phone


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Damn I don't care what anyone says, I would wreck Vickie :ass


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



KO Bossy said:


> This show is a bowel movement.


Don't insult bowel movements. Pooping is one of the activities I enjoy most.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Yep Cena/AJ is winning this. Fuck Off


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

It'll be all AJ kisses, the whore.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

vickie is a goddess


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

This is fucking atrocious. Come on WWE absolute pish.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

WHAT IS HAPPENING. They've spent more time talking about this fucking app than the matches have had.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Barrett trying to get his heat back not sure if he did.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

......Kiss of the year?

fpalm ...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

So basically it's #AJALL...


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

AJ's likely to be in every option.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

LOL, the AJ is a slut compilation.

Nice.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Vickie bringing da tits tonight


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

This annoying bitch


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Kiss of the Year? fpalm
I see AJ winning this, because who HASN'T she kissed this year?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

#AJALL
#AJALL
#AJALL


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Kiss of the year = AJ's A WHORE AWARD.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

what did yall expect from the SLAMMY awards? seriously?


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

AJALL


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

"Kiss of the year"? 

So they give us, what, 2 good matches yesterday and they feel like they have a right to smother horse shit all over us the next night?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Man Vickie is just like the ultimate heat magnet.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Vickie gets better heat than X-Pac


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

So, is AJ in every kiss nom?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Tegan and Sara has a song playing on WWE programming.

I can no longer be a fan of theirs.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Dafuq' is this?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

:lmao #AJALL


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

AJ All lol they are really making her look like a slutbucket


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

AJ wins...obviously.

Seriously, fuck the slammys. I hate this time of year. Especially when it's after the best PPV of the Year not named wrestlemania


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Osize10 said:


> The Shield vs The WWE App @ Royal Rumble


They're going up against the Slammy's tonight.

On an unrelated note: #AJall!


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

This is all AJ kisses lol


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

AJ and Kane or Aj and Ziggler for sure.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

This makes AJ look horrible :lmao
I can't.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

*Just got home, did I miss anything special?*


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Aj & Kane *>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>* FUCKING ALL!!!!


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



PsychedelicStacey said:


> I'm ready to stick that WWE app up cole's arse. How many times do they have to promote it?!?!


Heh, great minds!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

When I hear Vickie talk, it sounds like two monkeys fucking. 

So AJ get this award no matter what. 

AJ & Kane should win this. That was hilarious.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Lol, the AJ gets around award.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

aj and daniel bryan should win this and i'm not just saying this as a goatface fan but that kiss at wrestlemania has the most impact


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

This fuckery again :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Psycho Sid (Sep 11, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I can't stand this bitch


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

AJ and Bryan >>>>>>>


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

AJ is such a slut.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

The fuckery is super duper strong! :lmao


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Anything AJ romance related =


----------



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

It's official, Raw is aimed at 5 year old girls now


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Bets on AJ not winning this?


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

What the hell is wrong with the WWE tonight. Haha. They honestly must think we are stupid.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

They even recognize the sluts.

How cute...


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

:lmao AJ in every option, in only 1 year.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Crying because the winner of this seriously is #AJALL. :lmao


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

AJ is getting this one.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

All this video package does is highlight how awful AJ is on tv


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

So obvious this is going to be AJ + Kane.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

what a slut


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

And the Biggest Slut Slammy goes to...


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

AJ involved in every nomination, pretty funny.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

please be Bryan


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

the fuck is this shit? are they really making it so AJ cant LOSE this? This company :lmao


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

AJ can't lose!


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Can't believe they forgot Eve and Cena's kiss.

RIGGED


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

This is so painful :lmao


----------



## joshrulez2 (Apr 23, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

missed the start, anything interesting happened yet??


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

AJ and Kane pls!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Things I have learned from Raw so far:

Noyk needs a new sofa
AJ is a slut 
I should have gone to fucking bed instead of watching this


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Ok WWE AJ is a slut we get it


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

kiss of the year was between Tyler Black and the table last night.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Psycho Sid said:


> I can't stand this bitch


Dido. And its not like she's that great looking. The chick in my avatar is better looking


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

AJ in everything :lmao


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

fuck off AJ


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Amber B said:


> This makes AJ look horrible :lmao
> I can't.


Worst part is she's run through the top part of the roster so it's only downhill from here.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

The winner is... AJ!


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

That was seriously a segment?


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

#AJSlut


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

What award was that?


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Bet you AJ and Cena win, leading to a confrontation between them on the stage


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Way to keep momentum up after last night... jesus christ this is terrible bullshit.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

gee, I wonder who's gonna win this one.

Could it be AJ?


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

WWE Creative Humor ‏@WWECreative_ish

Looks like @WWEAJLee is also gonna win Ring Rat of the Year #RAWTonight


----------



## Psycho Sid (Sep 11, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



rjsbx1 said:


> *Just got home, did I miss anything special?*


Go back out


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Where's Eve and Cena?!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

:cena4 winning of course, following an awkward as hell speech.


----------



## Epididymis (Aug 3, 2006)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I'm still laughing at that fake galaxy phone Lawler was showing :lmao


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

So this is the award for how many guys AJ has been with? :lmao


----------



## Smif-N-Wessun (Jan 21, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Bitches love :kane


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Sluuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu...uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuut.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Cena's kiss looked like a bad tutorial on sucking poison out of a snakebit face.


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I feel bad for the people in the arena. Really bad.


----------



## Miagsy12 (Nov 20, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

AJ & Cena should win this, just so they have to collect the award together.

AWKWAAAAARRRDDDDD


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Did I just hear a Teagan and Sara song?

The one time when gratuitous lesbian action would have been appropriate?

No.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I wonder how you guys do it? Consistently tune in every single week to watch this crap. Thought I'd tune to see if it really is THAT BAD. and o lord its sure as hell is


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Any guesses as to who will be in the ring after this commercial break? I'm thinking Ryder will mysteriously be there.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Didnt all those guys basically kiss eachother since they were with AJ. I hate when the make specific categories cuz of a storyline instead of the same ones every year.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Osize10 said:


> All this video package does is highlight how awful AJ is on tv


AND how badly the Fed tried to steal Bryan's heat and give it to her. Worked wonders, huh?

What a tramp.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I hate this. I just want to see the Shield. and Punk. And Ziggler. Fuck give me Cena. Not Sheamus, though. I prefer this to Sheamus.


----------



## kieranwwe (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I actually found that hilarious aha.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Eve/Cena was better


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I wonder who will win this "prestigious" award.


----------



## MVPBallin (Dec 26, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I almost swallowed my gum when I saw the Cena kiss


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

:cena


----------



## Spagett (Oct 4, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

hahaha this episode is just reminding the IWC about how mad this year of WWE sports entertainment has made us all.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Mclovin it said:


> Things I have learned from Raw so far:
> 
> Noyk needs a new sofa
> AJ is a slut
> I should have gone to fucking bed instead of watching this


Good thing it started at 1. Dunno what I'd do knowing I waited till 2am for this shit.


----------



## Un0fficial (Aug 19, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

SPOILER!!!!





















AJ wins.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I'm gonna go out on a limb and say that AJ will win this one.


----------



## oMonstro (Jan 31, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

it's makes part of the Aj heel turn.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

If their was someone else at that podium AJ might of made out with them lol.


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



joshrulez2 said:


> missed the start, anything interesting happened yet??



YOu should go back doing whatever you were doing... this show is gonna SUCK.

The slammies should be a single 10 minute segment not ruin the whole fucking show.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Again, what i'd give for Stone Cold to come out right now and stunner this sickening bitch


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

AJ must have dirt on someone in the back or the word on the street about homegirl and a writer is true. This is....a lot.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Haven't watched Raw live for months.

Why, why now did I choose to.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

:kane - The biggest pimp in WWE history


----------



## ShowOff (Dec 4, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

From that PPV to this...


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

AJ kissed the whole roster.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

aj slut


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I feel I'm less of a person having watched the start of this show.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

upcoming AJ segment will go on longer than all of the matches so far, combined.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

ib4hoeskichant


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Epididymis said:


> I'm still laughing at that fake galaxy phone Lawler was showing :lmao


Haha serious? is it fake?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

These Slammys........


----------



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Please let there be a slut chant


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



NoyK said:


> :kane - The biggest pimp in WWE history


He said it best: "Chicks dig the mask."


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

AJ to kiss Vickie as she gives her the award.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

AJ's winning lol :russo


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

AJ is f*cking ugly.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Irish Jet said:


> I feel I'm less of a person having watched the start of this show.


Yep. Thats one way of putting it


----------



## Lien (Apr 3, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

This Raw is making me weep so far. Proper weeping.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



WashingtonD said:


> Please let there be a slut chant


.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

SMH AJ in all of them...they could have at least put Cena/Eve


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Just got home, have I missed anything god such as The Shield, etc?


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Stop the pain, RAW!


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I can't belive they had 3 matches so far and not one of the was more that 2 minutes in length.

On second thought this is the WWE I can beklive it.


----------



## Epididymis (Aug 3, 2006)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Dec_619 said:


> Haha serious? is it fake?


It was :lmao It's one of those fake phones you see at your cell phone stores


----------



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Is this episode going to be up for worst Raw of the year?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

:lmao AJ with all the guys behind her looks like a porn dvd cover


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I don't know why they are trying to explain how the app works over and over again. Their audience is tech savvy enough, they don't need baby steps.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Didnt Eve do some kissing this year?


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Amazing that Rey squashing Sandow is currently the best part of the show haha.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Cookie Monster said:


>


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Lien said:


> This Raw is making me weep so far. Proper weeping.


And we're only 45 minutes in...Dear God...


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Dean/Moxley said:


> Stop the pain, RAW!


:lmao great gif


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Screeching blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Dean/Moxley said:


> Stop the pain, RAW!


I'm betting there's gonna be a lot of this tonight.

If not already.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



kakashi101 said:


> AJ is f*cking ugly.


:kobe


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



SCRILLA CLAUS said:


> upcoming AJ segment will go on longer than all of the matches so far, combined.


DAT AJ IS SPECIAL :cena2


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Anyone else really love Scarlett Johansson in that D&G Advert?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

If cena wins kiss of the year with a kiss like that I must deserve kiss of the century


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

fpalm fuckery


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

:stern


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Worst thing about AJ winning. She's probably fucking Dolph too :vince2


----------



## cokecan567 (Jan 31, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

God this shit has been AWFUL so far. It was a good ppv last night now the show so far sucks!!! hope it gets better throughout the night... and kofi kingston and lawler fuckin winning the awards. tlak about fixed. fuck this slammy award shit LOL


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Of course :cena4 wins!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Dat TWIST


----------



## Smif-N-Wessun (Jan 21, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

KANE JUST GOT ROBBED.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Vickie "Latina Heat" Guerrero


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

So obvious.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

lol, worst kiss of all time = award winning


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

shocker.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I suppose Cena had to win something.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Did Vickie forget about the year 2008?


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

*Cena Wins* Cole - HOW IRONIC derp


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Why not AJALL?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

:cena4 


AJ in jeans :datass


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

THE FUCKING HEAD TILTS


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



abrown0718 said:


> :lmao AJ with all the guys behind her looks like a porn dvd cover


haha.

AJ stars in: The A(J) Train.


----------



## Epididymis (Aug 3, 2006)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

LETS LIGHT IT UP


----------



## Parison Sapphire (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL

Cena and Aj's kiss, that was a real quality moment right there :lmao.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Creepy Crawl said:


> Just got home, have I missed anything god such as The Shield, etc?


No. 3 matches, not one of them was more that 2 minutes long.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

The worst kiss ever recorded on film wins a WWE Kiss of The Year award. Seems appropriate.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

:lmao the skipping.

she's so proud

MOMMA I MADE IT


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

WWE and their positive images of women.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

FIX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Fuck this. How did Bryan not win?


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

AJ should kiss Vickie


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

All App users seem to be full of crap. :O


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

AJ and dat core. :ass


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



abrown0718 said:


> :lmao AJ with all the guys behind her looks like a porn dvd cover


This made me piss myself laughing.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Will any storyline be advanced tonight?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Hey everyone! She's a crazy chick!


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

here comes dat cheap heat!


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Liar. She never cared.


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Creepy Crawl said:


> Just got home, have I missed anything god such as The Shield, etc?


Boogeyman returned, AJ won slut of the year, otherwise it's been shit...


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Explain what actions?

OH SHIT THE PPV!!!!!


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

AJ looks like she needs to make out with a cheeseburger. get some meat on those bones your prepubescent 12 year old.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Yup... kiddies or rigged. No one that has seen that kiss and any other kiss in history could vote that as a kiss of the year...


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

ZIGGLES


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I love this speech. Hehe. AJ's like "I'mma kiss anyone I want. What are you gonna do?"


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

ZIGGLES!!! :mark:


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Bs....


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Dolph came straight of Rydell High School with dat jacket


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

She will kiss ziggler here.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Ziggler and AJ need to kiss.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Dolph to side with AJ :mark:


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Cookie Monster said:


> Anyone else really love Scarlett Johansson in that D&G Advert?


She's just looking for love


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Vickie looks kinda good tonight. Should I have my eyes checked or is my TV broken.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Dolph protecting his side piece


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Here comes the Dolph and AJ kiss


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

See kids, being a slut isn't a bad thing, it's a good thing. :cena3


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Amber B said:


> AJ must have dirt on someone in the back or the word on the street about homegirl and a writer is true. This is....a lot.


There's been rumor about her dating a writer?


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

FUCKING SLUT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

LOL> FUCKING YES.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

:yes


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Running that train on AJ...

This is bad. :lmao


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Here comes Shawn Michaels. Oh i mean dolf ziggles


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Dolph is selling that like a champ!


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Dolph is sexy as f*ck.. WOOW


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

I can't :lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

They should just call Raw "AJ the Whore and her amazing friends"


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I bet Dolph has a huge boner right now


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

ZIGGLES the pulling machine :lol


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

what a fucking slut.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

*AJ :lmao*


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

DAT WHORE :lol


----------



## thegame2432 (Mar 3, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Dolph's gettin laid tonight.


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Oh this hoe right here!!!


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

GRAB DAT ASS DOLPH! DO IT!


----------



## Epididymis (Aug 3, 2006)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

FORUM CRASH


----------



## MTheBehemoth (Sep 10, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

She REALLY loves cock.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Of course.

SELL THAT KISS DOLPH!


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Well wrestling is only the 5th best thing he does


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Lol whats going on?


----------



## Parison Sapphire (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Ziggler selling dat kiss.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

So AJ's gimmick is officially slut...

Cool I suppose.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Haha great


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

*WHORE.*

Somewhere Trent Baretta is crying. Again.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

MAKE THIS SHOW STOP


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Is she dry humping Dolph? Fantastic.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Dolph looking like the douchebag boyfriend in a John Hughes rip-off.

Into it.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

ziggler/aj :mark:


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

What is the purpose of having AJ hook up with every superstar?


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

AJ to screwed over Dolph later!


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

This is some of the worst fake kissing ever.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Are they gonna fuck now?


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

would mark if chris hansen appeared and asked dolph to have a seat over there.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I want Dolph's jacket!

Wow! AJ is super hot. That was an intense kiss.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Dolph must have an epic boner right now


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

What a whore AJ is! :lmao


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

MAURY! MAURY! MAURY! MAURY!


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

God... fpalm


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Dolph going to get him some


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



SCRILLA CLAUS said:


> AJ looks like she needs to make out with a cheeseburger. get some meat on those bones your prepubescent 12 year old.


 Agreed with this 100%. Anyone who thinks AJ is attractive must be a sex offender


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

knew it :mark:


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Ziggler is one lucky bastard.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Damn Ziggler sells everything!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

:bosh2


----------



## British Bulldog 88 (Jul 2, 2011)

Dry humping FTW


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

who the fuck hasnt AJ kissed lol


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

AJ. Ultra confirmed hoe


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Dolph Ziggler is fucking awesome.


----------



## rodgersv (Feb 14, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Dolph sellin Dat Kiss!


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

:lmao


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Dolph and AJ Sex Celebration next week on Raw.


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

slut


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

:lol they were really getting into that

my erection won't go down now


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Stealing the show and your girlfriend.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Burgle_the_Kutt said:


> lol, worst kiss of all time = award winning


Lets play a game of name of any on screen kiss that was better than Cena and AJ


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Make it end. For the love of God, make it end.


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Dolph getting Dat. :cool2


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Khali! Awesome, things can't get much better right now.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

This fookin' goof! This show has it all.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

All the little girls who are AJ fans watching gone be lighting it up @ school tomorrow.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

dolph and aj together = GOAT


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

So... her character really is that of a slut? Huh.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

YES, LAAAAWD.

OK. Off to work.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Men are going to be lining up to make out with AJ I can see it now.


----------



## Ph3n0m (Mar 18, 2009)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

At a wrestling show in Philadelphia in the 90's, we'd have a "SHE'S A CRACK WHORE" chant right about now.


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Could this get any worse.....


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Oh its this guy...


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Arcade said:


> Dolph and AJ Sex Celebration next week on Raw.


Book that shit!


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Yup. Dolph is getting in DAT ASS later.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Oh no, nothing good will come from this.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Fucking lol at that kid dancing to Khali's theme. Wow.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Khali!?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

LMFAO Khali. They keep piling the crap on.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

:lmao Khali wow. The show is on a fucking roll.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

We just went through that for...the fucking Great Khali? 
dafuq?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

ugh ffs not khali


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

GIF THAT KID DANCING PLEASE :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

The great charlie


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

WHAT IN THE BLUE FUCKING HELL IS KHALI DOING HERE? GOD!!!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

:vince must not know the difference between bad and shit.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Nice to see WWE promoting a lovely female role model for all those women they are trying to attract :russo


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

And they follow it up with a Khali match!! :lmao

That imaginary pay per view.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

bitches ain't nothing cept hoes and tricks


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Our savior! We need GIFs of these dancing kids.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Poor Natalya...

And this Otunga ad :lmao


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

oh...are you fucking serious right now? This show had so much potential. But in the first 45 minutes I've completely lost fucking hope. 

What the fuck is Natty doing with this giant piece of shit?


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

oh man. this show just went there...

:lmao @ the kid harlem shuffling to khali's theme


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Great Khali and Natalya fpalm


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

WTF, is this like the 5th guy AJ has kissed?


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Great job Ziggler, the IWC loves AJ now. fpalm


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Natalya so doesn't want to be there.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Was that *Nolo King *that I just saw dancing in the crowd?


----------



## Parison Sapphire (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Khali :lmao I'm actually laughing at this whole show.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

What is Natalya doing with Khali???


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Khali and Natalya? What the fuck is going on over on Smackdown these days?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



SCRILLA CLAUS said:


> would mark if chris hansen appeared and asked dolph to have a seat over there.


:lmao


----------



## Psycho Sid (Sep 11, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Lol at kids getting hyped for Khali


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

So Ziggs, how does :cena4unk2kanerimo taste like?


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Sorry, kid. You were caught on camera dancing to Khali's theme.


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Fuck off Khali, so the guy that cant even walk gets a proper entrance.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Poor Nattie :sad:


----------



## Un0fficial (Aug 19, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

If you watched closely you can see Dolphs boner, oh wait that's just Dolph over selling LIKE THE GOAT


----------



## Epididymis (Aug 3, 2006)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

AJ's going to get suspended for testing positive for STD's.


----------



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Great Khali at last, time for some real wrestling


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

i enjoyed this show until now. time to finish my final.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

at some point aj will cost ziggler his whc, and the cycle continues. yawn


----------



## MVPBallin (Dec 26, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

This Raw.....


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I wish I could get paid to make out with AJ. :favre3


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



MTheBehemoth said:


> She REALLY loves cock.


Ziggler is way more than that.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

And now Khali is here! Hahahahhahaa! Hahhahahaaa!

That's it. I'm tapping out.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I thought that was absolutely hilarious. Worth the first 45 minutes. I knew WWE would turn it around for me.


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



virus21 said:


> Lets play a game of name of any on screen kiss that was better than Cena and AJ


Paul Heyman and Tommy Dreamer


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I like that they went to commercial as Khali was making his entrance assuming we're going to still be watching when they come back.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

SPREAD DAT MONO


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Good to see they're backing up TLC with one of most Rigged RAW's ever. RAW Active my ass!


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

this is horrible :S


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

DOLPH :mark:
But I got a feeling he's going to pay since Vicki walked out.


----------



## Onehitwonder (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

:gun::gun::gun::gun::gun:


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



WashingtonD said:


> Great Khali at last, time for some real wrestling


LOL this made me chuckle


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

poor Nattie. From farting to walking around with shit


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Ziggler even sells kissing AJ better than everyone else as he walks like he has a boner after.

Probably does have a boner tbh.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Both the Colons to be in the ring after this commercial break.


----------



## ThePhenomenal-1 (May 21, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

+ 1 more to the never ending list of wwe stars that AJ has kissed


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Khali isn't even getting the jobber entrance, some other poor bastard gon do the job in a minute


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Ok, I admit it. Shame on me. That kiss was nice.

Also, didn't see the dancing kid!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I'm getting the feeling that the WWE are making us PAY to see a good show (TLC yesterday), despite hardly anyone round the world paying and just streaming instead.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

This is painful. I'm out.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Ok, you know how everybody said at one point throughout this year..."THIS IS THE WORST EPISODE EVER!"?!? Well...so far...this one is getting there. The fuckery is ridiculous! :lmao


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Finally the GOAT has come out, #SaveUsKhali


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I just don't know anymore. I just don't know.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Ricezilla said:


> at some point aj will cost ziggler his whc, and the cycle continues. yawn



Please no...


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

this raw is so bad, yet im still watching


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Stay away from that succubus, Dolph.

Everyone that has been with her has gone downhill


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Dropping in from Canada, where we're enjoying Raw 15 minutes behind the rest of the world – but thankfully, no longer an hour and 15 minutes behind – because I needed to express my joy that the Boogyman briefly showed up on my tv for no reason whatsoever that I can figure out and, oddly, that made my night. 

Anyhow, can't stay – freaking holiday season getting in the way of my televised entertainment. :sad: Oh well, it's Slammy night; I'm not likely to miss anything wondrously epic. Right now, in time warp land, we're seeing Jerry getting a comeback award for not dying or something. I think I can sleep just fine if I miss the rest of this.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Ziggler knew the fuck he was doing. :cena


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I don't enjoy pondering what they have in store for the Shield based on their booking choices thus far.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

this might be one of those special raws where it's so horrible that it's going to be amazing


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

WWE if you are trying for the worst Raw ever you are doing a good job


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Guys guys, a shit show like this ALWAYS leads to a big ending 

:side:


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Khali brings in them ratings from India.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



abrown0718 said:


> poor Nattie. From farting to walking around with shit


I'm sincerely hoping she asks to be released soon. Her talent is completely wasted on them.


----------



## Un0fficial (Aug 19, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> LOL this made me chuckle


LOL


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



ThePhenomenal-1 said:


> + 1 more to the never ending list of wwe stars that AJ has kissed


Didn't she kissed him already in NXT?


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



abrown0718 said:


> poor Nattie. From farting to walking around with shit


lolled so hard

:lmao


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Wtf is the reasoning behind AJ dry humping Ziggler on national television? Makes no sense.

WWE Creative :batista4


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> Poor Nattie :sad:


A shoe collection can't be worth this Nattie!


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Ziggler! :mark: :mark:


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



KING KENNY KRINGLE said:


> this raw is so bad, yet im still watching


This is like crack, man. You just can't stop and let it go.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



SideTableDrawer said:


> Both the Colons to be in the ring after this commercial break.


Khali has 2? I know he is big but that's a bit crazy dude.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

^not really

meant for someone else


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Poor Natalya. Part of the greatest wrestling families ever, and she can wrestle, and they make her arm candy for Great Khali, one of the most uncoordinated fucks in history.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



NoyK said:


> So Ziggs, how does :cena4unk2kanerimo taste like?


You forgot the Swoggle.


----------



## Lien (Apr 3, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

1.46am here in England, absolutely abysmal Raw so far. Yet I'm still watching. Self abuse.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Colonel_Slapnuts said:


> Wtf is the reasoning behind AJ dry humping Ziggler on national television? Makes no sense.
> 
> WWE Creative :batista4


To officially split up Ziggler and Vickie maybe?


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Thank you lord there's TNA.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

She's the female version of Brian Pillman, you never know what she might do.That's WWE's formula.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Aside from a few appearances and dat make out session, this show has been meh.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



KING. said:


> Guys guys, a shit show like this ALWAYS leads to a big ending
> 
> :side:


If that were the case, 99% of the Raws this year would've had a big ending.


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Jets @ Titans suddenly doesn't look as bad now...


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I just need them to tell me more about the app. Apparently they have an app.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

official wwe booking sheet:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



TheF1BOB said:


> Now the IWC loves AJ fpalm


Well once you've been overexposed and involved in so many bad angles, why would you like anyone?


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

my god AJ is a whore


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



iwatchwrestling said:


> Poor Natalya. Part of the greatest wrestling families ever, and she can wrestle, and they make her arm candy for Great Khali, one of the most uncoordinated fucks in history.


:vince


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Mister Hands said:


> I don't enjoy pondering what they have in store for the Shield based on their booking choices thus far.


I wouldn't be too worried about tonight, it's the AJ gangbang a month down the line that's concerning.


----------



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

This is reaching Rock Appreciation Night levels of shit


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



KING KENNY KRINGLE said:


> this raw is so bad, yet im still watching


car crash


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

10 minutes guys, 10 minutes and it's over. (Hope so)
JUST FIGHT!!!! FIGHT!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Funny thing is it is Christmas Eve next week so the show will be even worse. Then it's New Years Eve, so that will probably be even worse. 

Some of you take it so seriously. If you want to do that, don't tune in until the 7th of January when they start to build Rumble.


----------



## Epididymis (Aug 3, 2006)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

For those complaining about Raw being bad. You watch it for the fuckery. So stop complaining.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



MTheBehemoth said:


> She REALLY loves cock.


*That doesn't make her a bad person. *


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Usually I don't post about how bad Raw is, usually not matter how bad I give it the chane to pick up and hope that something will happen that will entertain me. I have to say though, I have been watching Raw since it started and this is without doubt the worst hour of Raw I have ever seen, this has been complete and utter fucking garbage.


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Oh fuck me


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Im so sorry Otunga.


----------



## Psycho Sid (Sep 11, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

A whole week of this shit!! Awesome!!!


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I can't lie. I've gravitated more to TNA these days. But now I'm watching Raw in the same way I watch a bad SyFy movie like Sharktopus or something similar. Its so bad I have to laugh and bear it.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Poor Otunga.....wait what?


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

It's so painfully obvious who will win matches when one of the competitors is given a jobber entrance.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



iwatchwrestling said:


> Poor Natalya. Part of the greatest wrestling families ever, and she can wrestle, and they make her arm candy for Great Khali, one of the most uncoordinated fucks in history.


So true. But he will win this match.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Colonel_Slapnuts said:


> Wtf is the reasoning behind AJ dry humping Ziggler on national television? Makes no sense.
> 
> WWE Creative :batista4


Since when did a slut ever need a reason to get off? :kobe

Sucks to be otunga


----------



## Parison Sapphire (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Otunga vs Khali what is this I don't even...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Amber B said:


> You forgot the Swoggle.


And Cody from NXT. Wish I could find that damn picture I posted.


This again? Really?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Jesus.. .are they trying to make this the most boring raw ever? Fuck... not one match worth having yet.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Otunga v Khali. This company employs Tyson Kidd.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

And he's facing OTUNGA.
I'm laughing hysterically because it's better than crying.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

lol, JBL that's fucking racist! :lol


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Khali vs Otunga? A 5 star match right here.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Otunga


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Are you kidding me...


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Otunga Vs Khali..


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

This match... 5 star classic right here!


----------



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Otunga Khali III


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Awesome22 said:


> Thank you lord there's TNA.


realy....


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I think the wwe is trolling this forum...just this forum is being trolled by Vince right now


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

"I go to gym" :lmao


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I go to gym - Khali


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

What a technician. Natalya was right!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



CroftyClaus said:


> *That doesn't make her a bad person. *


HIDEN MESSAGE THERE?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Thursday can't come quick enough.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

How dare they misuse the greatest of all time David Otunga?

Fuck this company.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

MOTY THE BEST 2 WRESTLERS ON THE ROSTER. THANK YOU WWE


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I can see Kaitlyn win the diva champion with aj is heel and set up a aj/ Kaitlyn match for wrestlemania 29.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Raw can still recover. The show is still on its first hour.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Wow seriously Otunga vs Khali??? Shield attack the writers and Vince for this shit please


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Great! A match with two jobbers.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Rocky, even if its via satellite, come on TV and say SOMETHING. PLEASE


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Please for the love of god, don't tell me there's a Khali/Natty angle brewing.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Well at least Nattie doesn't fart backstage anymore.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Dean/Moxley said:


> Otunga Vs Khali..


:lmao


----------



## BHfeva (Sep 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Hahahahah JBL is gold.


----------



## Miagsy12 (Nov 20, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Worst RAW ever?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

MOTYC for sure right here.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

now that I think about this....I think the Creative people turned on their xbox before the show and let WWE 13 randomize the card through Universe mode for tonights show. 

This is a joke. No flow, no continuity from last night, no addressing of the stories. And here I thought that this would be the best episode of Raw since last year, I'm wrong so far. They have 2 hours left to turn it around.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Thought I heard a change the channel chant for a moment


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

i hope Khali hits him with a giant chair and then takes a seat and makes him shine his shoes.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Total length of matches tonight: about 5 mins. Nice wrestling program.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Greatest. Match. Ever.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Creative must've exhausted any and all power they had in that TLC PPV for the remaining days of the year.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Not even sure what the hell I'm watching here. These two twats in the ring. Oh, thank God its over.


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Whyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

"He's getting fired up here" sounded like they couldn't stop from laughing when they said that.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Guys is this a three hour special of superstars?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Wow :lmao


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Khali is the worst wrestler ever!! He has like 3 offensive moves and thats it.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

MATCH OF THE YEAR!


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Osize10 said:


> I think the wwe is trolling this forum...just this forum is being trolled by Vince right now


:vince2

"Job" at legalzoom.com...oh cole.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

otunga Berried.

WHERES HEADLINER?>


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

This big goof is trying to fly.


----------



## Invertalon (Feb 15, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I hope the Shield saves RAW tonight... At some point... This whole show is injustice!


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Khali tweeting ha, I go to Gym.

How about, Me want title lol.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

We need Henry dem ratings will skyrocket


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Khali should be made world champion again.


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

The combined technical wrestling in that match was comparable to Savage Vs Steambot. Brings a tear to my eye.


----------



## ThePhenomenal-1 (May 21, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Bah gawd! What a classic! 5* match


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Man this show is fucking garbage


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

OH JESUS. I'm usually optimistic. But. This might be the worst opening hour to Raw ever so far?

Let's hope all the shit is out of the way...I mean it can't get any worse, right?!

Superstar of the year? PUNK TIME.


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

WWE app has Nattie giving Khali a bj breaking news


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I think we should turn this into a bit of fun. First person who correctly guesses the time of the next match gets rep.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Natalya is Khali's valet? :cornette:


----------



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

That was actually the best part of Raw so far


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

WOOOOOOO


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I have been missing smackdown. Why is smoking hot Nattie paired with Khali.

Ric Flair:mark:


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Why is Natalya randomly hanging out with Khali?


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Epididymis said:


> For those complaining about Raw being bad. You watch it for the fuckery. So stop complaining.


True, true I won't argue with it. However I remember the days of watching Raw for the excellent fueds, storylines, and performances by the wrestlers...and now we have this. So yes, we will watch, we will laugh at the fuckery, but those of us old enough will remember the days when this was a quality wrestling program and complain.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Burgle_the_Kutt said:


> "He's getting fired up here" sounded like they couldn't stop from laughing when they said that.


LOLLLL. This forum is the reason why I still watch this crap. The LOLs are endless


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

FLAIR!!! :mark:


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Flair


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Does Natalia flip a coin for face or heel each week?


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Ric Flair?


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

WOOOOOO!


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

NATICH!


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME? Flair gets NO pop?


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

:flair3


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Miagsy12 said:


> Worst RAW ever?


not at all. 

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

FLAIR IN DA HOUSE


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

mark out time, baby!! Mark out time!!!!


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

WHY THE FUCK AREN'T YOU SHOWING RIC FUCKING FLAIR WTF


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Not even a good reaction for Flair.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Da fuck?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

What the fuck? Flair? WHAT THE FUCK?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Oh you bastards, I thought Flair was there for a second.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Nature Boy!?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Random Wooooo... and they don't show him?


----------



## Parison Sapphire (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

What? Ric Flair is back but there's nothing on screen?


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Naitch!!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

FFFFFLLLLLLLLLLLAAAAAAAAAAAAAIIIIIIIIIIRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

SLICK RIC~!?!?


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

WAIT WHAT


----------



## MTheBehemoth (Sep 10, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Botched Flair return? Wtf was that?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Khali's finisher


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Amber B said:


> Thursday can't come quick enough.


dont we know whats gonna happen already


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

FLAIR :mark:


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

FLAIR? WHAT!!!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

the fuck :O WOOOO


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

The Shield should just attack creative.

edit: FLAIR!


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 26, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

OMG, so marking out XD


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

If they can't show him on television, why have him there? 

This fucking company. :lmao


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

THE FUCKERY!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Forum crash inc!


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

WOOOOO

Punk should win SOTY but the heel wont win.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Why is Natalya with Khali?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

LOL did I hear flair?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

bullshit no flair theme song blasphemy

Still WOOOOOO


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

IS FLAIR THERE OR WHAT?


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

FLAIR!?

Show just got REAL


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

WTF HOLY SHIT RIC FLAIR!!!!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

wooooooooooooooo

cm punk gotta win this


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

RICCCCCCCCCC FLAAAAAAAAAAAIIIIIIIIRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

The fuck Flair?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Ric fucking Flair!?

What a botch that was :lmao


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

they botched Flair's return? LOL


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Well done, WWE. you just fucked up Flair's return!


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Da fuq!? That was so anti climatic!


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

How is big show superstar of the year

And FUCKING RIC FLAIR WOOOOO!!!


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

DID I JUST HEAR WHAT I THOUGHT I HEARD!


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

What the fuck? Where is Flair? They didn't show him?


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Dat no pop for Flair.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Flair is back!


----------



## DrowningFish (Jan 10, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Hahahah yall got trolled


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Superstar of the Year: Punk or GTFO


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

:lmao They didn't even show him? What the fuck?


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

What the fuck....Ric Flair?! Where is he?

Assuming their using audio from a previous Slammy or WWE screwed up that return.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

WHAT IS THIS, WHERE IS FLAIR.


Punk is winning hopefully


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I heard Wooing, but I wasn't looking at the screen. Whats the happs?


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Ryback wins this one, obv.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Did they just botch one of the biggest comebacks you can fucking have?

FUCK THIS COMPANY! And fuck this crowd too.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

:cena4 to win this simply because he's Cena.


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Ok, wtf is up with the flair voice?


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

If CM Punk doesn't win...........


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Well that was an awkward introduction for Ric Flair. 

If Punk doesn't win this, it is a crime.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Bows down, to my master...my favorite Wrestler of all time..

This man was born with a golden spoon, the Natureboy...RIC FLAIR!!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

:lmao @ this bad Shaft cover playing in the background


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

No music, no crowd reactions, and don't even show Flair on screen. THAT is how you fuck up Ric Flair.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

BESTINTHEWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORLD


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Was that like the worst botch of all time or intended?


----------



## Sirtanta (Jun 14, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

lol I think they screwed that up. I think Flair was supposed to be a surprise lol.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Amber B said:


> If they can't show him on television, why have him there?
> 
> This fucking company. :lmao


:lmao


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Ric Fuckin Flair!!!!!!!!!!111111111!""1111 :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

My avatar.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Having them vote is the worst idea i've ever heard. How is a heel supposed to win any of these?


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Showing him after the break :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

NAITH NAITH'URE BOY IN DA HOUSE 
WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Let's hint that it's a big return.

Then we'll immediately tell you who it is.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Show is up for the superstar of the year? From walking through a table and losing the IC belt, to crying on live TV. What a superstar.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Did I just hear :flair?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I'll be back in 5 cus' this forum is about to bust!


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Fuck me, these cunts haven't got a fucking clue. Flair comes back and they don't play his theme and don't even show him actually come out. They are just fucking unbelievably incompetent.


----------



## British Bulldog 88 (Jul 2, 2011)

WOOOO


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Epididymis said:


> For those complaining about Raw being bad. You watch it for the fuckery. So stop complaining.


In fairness this one is _particularly_ bad so far.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

errr I think we already know the the guest is... did Flair fuck up or what happened here?


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

If Punk wins, this is fixed. If Cena wins its not.


----------



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I'm in tears :lmao
Bath salts.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Special guest up next :lol. 

Man someone is getting fired tonight


----------



## Lien (Apr 3, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I'm so fucking confused.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Yea,everyone said fuck it when it comes to tonight's show. How do you fuck up Flair's return?


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Flair comes out or we riot


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

They just said 'special guest'


----------



## chessarmy (Jun 3, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

did they botch or something? That was a botched return


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

WTF Happened? I was not watching the screen but I heard Flairs voice.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I'm laughing. I don't know why, but I am laughing. 

This is the biggest train wreck of a Raw I have EVER seen and we're not even past the first hour. Jesus fucking Christ.


----------



## username555 (Jan 2, 2005)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I WONDER WHO THE SPECIAL GUEST COULD BE


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

The special guest has to be Ric Flair. Either that, or WWE just trolled us big time.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I wonder who the presenter is, some guy that says wooooooooooooooooooooooo... any ideas?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Hahaha they play Flair's voice, then say stay tuned for our supires guest!


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

boogeyman crashes the forum for 10 minutes. flair cant even get a minute. time to retire brother.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Wait, they fucking botched the special guest?!?!?


----------



## Spagett (Oct 4, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

what in the blue hell is going onnnnnnnnnn... Cena will probably win which would go against all logic... how could the person whos been the champion for the whole year not be the superstar of the year???


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Derek said:


> Let's hint that it's a big return.
> 
> Then we'll immediately tell you who it is.


This :lmao


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I'm guessing they wanted people to realise it's Flair so that they ACTUALLY TUNE IN after the break.


----------



## Epididymis (Aug 3, 2006)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Omg I don't know even know if they meant to do that or it was a mistake. Either way: WOOOOO


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

This return botch is Shockmaster levels of screwing up


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

It's the editing, they've been going back and forth from live to recorded all night. That's just some of the worst you're ever likely to see.

Vince better have fired everyone.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

For a company that prides themselves on their TV productions, this has been a hilariously shambolic Raw.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I'm like 90% sure that was some sort of botch :lmao:lmao

They didn't even mention that was Flair's WOOOO or that they said his name. IF Flair is the mystery guest, then someone definitely fucked up.


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

this is a clusterfuck, i dont even...


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I don't think Flair is there. I think they used a soundclip of Flair announcing "Superstar of the Year" from a previous year.

Bastards. They're just screwing with me now.


----------



## Miagsy12 (Nov 20, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

They even managed to fuck up a Ric Flair return. WTF?! :gun:


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

whyyyy


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

wwe loves to keeps us excited for nothing, where is ric flair?


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Amber B said:


> I'm in tears :lmao
> Bath salts.


:vince3


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



username555 said:


> I WONDER WHO THE SPECIAL GUEST COULD BE


Hornswoggle


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

SWERVE~! IT'S KOKO B. WARE!!


----------



## Science.Violence (Sep 10, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I'm so glad I was able to witness the Slammy for botch of the year!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

That might have been the worst 1st hour in raw history


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

had to be a botch


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

This is an epic fucking fail of a show if I've ever seen one.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I'm curious to how wwe will make next years slammys even worse


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Preparing for forum crash after commercial break.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Was that a botch on Flairs part or the WWEs part? Who cares? It was hilarious :lmao


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I want Show to win, this forum's reaction would be tremendous.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Knowing this Raw it will be hornswaggle dressed as Ric Flair.



Also if Punk does not win superstar of the year :kenny


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

This Raw is testing my patience big time.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Was that a botch or a stupid hint?


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I dont think that voice clip was played live in the arena as it got zero reaction. Still some sort of fuck up though.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Beyond amazing. :lmao

And we had a phantom pay per view last night.


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

IT WAS CLEARLY A DISTORTED CLIP OF ZAK RYDER


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Did yesterday's ppv and tonight's horror show come from the same company? How?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

JBL has really perfected that Flair impersonation to a tee


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

reports coming in that it's charles robinson in a suit with flair's voice dubbed in.

lilnaitch!


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

This is dismal. Utterly dismal. I'm so confused.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Im sorry...I wish we were all in a giant room watching this together. Ziggler marks, Punk marks, Sandow marks, Bryan marks, Shield marks.....fuck it, I dont care. I want to be watching this show with everyone right now.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I wonder what would happen to this forum is Big Show won...

...8*D


----------



## Deacon of Demons (Apr 2, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Is Vince & the creative team high off there ass tonight? Wtf is this? Who booked this shit?!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



El_Absoluto said:


> whyyyy


this fucking gif :lmao


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

They didn't show Flair because AJ was spreading the love backstage


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Incoming broken forums 5..4..3..2..


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



SCRILLA CLAUS said:


> boogeyman crashes the forum for 10 minutes. flair cant even get a minute. time to retire brother.


So fucking true :lmao


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I don't know if worst ever, but its as bad an hour of RAW I can ever remember


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

If we come back from the break and THEN Flairs music hits I will cry :lmao


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



KuritaDavion said:


> Did yesterday's ppv and tonight's horror show come from the same company? How?


I'm in the fetal position sobbing those words to myself.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

RAW secretly did that so people would tune in after the break? They don't care if it was a surprise, they just want DEM RATINGS!!!


----------



## Spagett (Oct 4, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Imagine if that was the first hour of a 2 hour raw? maybe that's their plan, have a really terrible hour and then we feel a lot better about the normally bad, but not as bad as Otunga vs Khali hour


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

So I'm guessing that the next Botchamania episode will just be this episode of Raw?


----------



## TheRainKing (Jun 8, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Just turned RAW on to help me get some sleep and I can't believe how fucking stupid the WWE are. Way to ruin Flairs return.


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Flair about to come out.


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

fuck yo app


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Well gee, I wonder who the special presenter could possibly be! That voice over leaves me with no clues at all whatsoever!


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

his mic could of went on by accident.


----------



## BHfeva (Sep 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

It wasn't a botch, they wanted us to tune in after the commercials by "hinting" it was Flair.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Stylin and profiling WOOOOO!


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Shouldn't Punk win superstar of the year? He is the champ and held it for more than a year?


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

WOOOOOOOO


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

:flair


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

DA GOAT RIC FLAIR!!!!

OLDEST RIDE LONGEST LINE


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

WWWWWWWWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Wooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

What da hell? :lmao


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

DICK FLAIR!


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

FUCKING APP AGAIN

UJHIKOOPAG*(U* I'M GOING TO CUT SOMEBODY


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

BOTCH


----------



## Epididymis (Aug 3, 2006)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



KuritaDavion said:


> Did yesterday's ppv and tonight's horror show come from the same company? How?


It's like, they have their default setting of "flatly bland wrestling variety show". If they try to be a great wrestling show without the variety bits, they can usually pull it off. When they try to be _just_ a variety show, they shit their pants, and then eat their pants.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

FLAIR!


----------



## MTheBehemoth (Sep 10, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

ROFL


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Ok see you after the forum return to normal


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO MARKING OUT LIKE FUCK


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

You know, if you merge the words 'BOY NAITCH' you get 'BOTCH'.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Superstar of the year award is gonna end the awards for tonight or will there be more.

Flair time :mark: :mark:


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

ACTUAL INTRO!!!11!!


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

dead crowd for flair....fuck wherever they are right now.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

LOL they bothced that WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

What the fuck is going on


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Who's it gunna be guiz!?:flair2


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

LOL WWE already messed up before the break


----------



## Da Silva (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

OMG, no one saw that coming! /sarcasm


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Well hopefully Raw will pick up now


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

There's the pop! :flair2


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Deck the skyfalls said:


> his mic could of went on by accident.


Yeah probably haha he might have been practising


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

OH MY GOD

Also, Justin Roberts. I hope he gets fucking shot in the head the next time he announces a return before it happens. Cunt of a man.


----------



## British Bulldog 88 (Jul 2, 2011)

Tha NAYTCHA BWOOY!!


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Either way, it's still pretty fucking awesome, hope he becomes the GM badly.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

FORUM CRASH!


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

LOL These douchebags fucked up. DUMBASSES. Ruined Flair's return.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Once again FLAIR :mark:


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

*Not sure why they would bring back Naitch this way...and why spoil it before the commercial break?*


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Too bad the app doesn't work. Anyways,

WOOOOOO


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

He's here!


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Lien (Apr 3, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Forum crash in 4.........3........2...............


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Ok so they did fuck up


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



BHfeva said:


> It wasn't a botch, they wanted us to tune in after the commercials by "hinting" it was Flair.


A "WOO" and slurred speech is not a hint.


----------



## Tracer Bullet (Jun 28, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I hate when justin roberts is used to announce someone coming out! Just have the music hit and let it be a surprise..... fuck the wwe.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

mommy who is this man and where is john cena


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Am I the only one who doesn't give a fuck about this sack of shit?


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

THE GREATEST OF ALL TIME



WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: i'm telling you there is a massive piss up backstage, nobody has a fucking clue what's going on


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

dat bald head


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

No more low-budget energy drink commercials for Naitch! :flair


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Well... something worthwhile at the tail end of one of the worst hours in memory for wrestling.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

*Crickets*


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Wow Flair needed money for his divorce huh?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

How much better had this been if they hadn't fucked it up earlier.

Oh well, always good to see Naitch.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



ZackRyderMark said:


> I hate when justin roberts is used to announce someone coming out! Just have the music hit and let it be a surprise..... fuck the wwe.


Like they did with Dwayne. :rock


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Flair only back cuz he gotta pay dat alimony.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

FUCKING EPIC


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Naitch looks good. Less cracked out than he did in TNA


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Well this is a surprise.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Someone is drunk.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I see Flair is going for the Hogan look.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

WOOOOOO. I guess they hinted at it. NAITCH IS BACK!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

i voted for big show just cause


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Glad see Ric Flair back in the mix, all the same.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

even naitch knows he's bullshitting about how hot the crowd is....


----------



## standfree1987 (May 10, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



CamillePunk said:


> mommy who is this man and where is john cena


harsh but true :sad:


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

cm punk v Flair promo :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

That's Ric Flair? 

I thought it was Mr. Burns.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Why couldn't they just do his return without mentioning who he was, just letting the theme play out of nowhere fpalm


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Still great to have Flair there. On saying that he's gonna have to fork out a shit load of Alimony so he needs all the money he can get right now


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Was he practicing and someone turned the mic on by accident? But it sounded like the crowd was wooing as well...


----------



## Epididymis (Aug 3, 2006)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

AJ gonna kiss Flair next.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

unk


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

LOL


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

This is the most lacklustre return ever lmao


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Looks like he has had a bottle or 2 before coming on


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Was Flair being sarcastic????


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

LOL this company


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

If he can't do this 










I have no fucks to give.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

done. absolutely fucking done.


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Of course


----------



## Miagsy12 (Nov 20, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Boogeyman crashed the forum. Naitch didn't. Boogey outdraws Naitch.

How the hell did Punk not win thus. REALLY!?!


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

(falls asleep)


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

:lmao


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

CRASH


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

:cena2


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Are you fucking kidding me?!


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Fuck you WWE, Fuck you and fuck John Cena


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Who would have guessed it? John Effing Cena!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

*I'm stunned.*


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

WHAT THE FUCK....JOHN CENA....

NO RESPECT!!


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Cena wins superstar of the war

Embarrassing


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Wat????


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Wow what a load of crap


----------



## iamnotanugget (Jun 24, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

CM PUNK WAS ROBBED. FUCK CENA.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

OH FUCK THAT


----------



## Un0fficial (Aug 19, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

FUCK THIS COMPANY


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

You've got to be fucking kidding me


----------



## Tracer Bullet (Jun 28, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

WHAT???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

you gotta be fucking with us


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

flair's return has been tainted with this award. fpalm


----------



## Parison Sapphire (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Cena...........

Honestly wtf...


----------



## DrowningFish (Jan 10, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

LOLOLoLOl 

Gtfo Cena you fuck.


----------



## British Bulldog 88 (Jul 2, 2011)

LOVE THE BOO FOR CENA! HASNT BEEN CHAMP FOR OVER A YEAR!!! LOOOOLLL!!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

come on cm punk

the fuck cena? fuck this shit


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

JOHN CENA???? WHAT THE FUCKKKKKKKK IS THIS CRAPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP?


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Now imagine if Flair was at TLC...


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

RIIIIIIIIIIIIIIGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGEEEEEEEEEEEEEEDDDDDDDDDDD!!!!!


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

booooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


this is so rigged.


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

wait big show didnt win? i thought this show was suppose to be a complete joke


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Fuck this show...fuck the WWE universe....Fuck John Cena.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I jinxed it

will never forgive myself

WWE champion for 100% of the year means nothing


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

That seems about right


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

:lmao


ROBBED FUCKING ROBBED

should've had him come out and interrupt the AJ/Dolph live sex celebration.

i hope Shane Douglas hops the rail and gets his final moment of glory on Flair.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME!!! Punk time to cut a big promo on this shit!


----------



## Lien (Apr 3, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

IMPLOSION


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

rigged mother fucker


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

John in ''Aww shucks'' mode.


----------



## Avon Barksdale (Jul 25, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Cena? Wtf did he do all year again?


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

lolcenawins (not that it's unsurprising)


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Fuck, I shouldn't be surprised, but wow.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

How is Cena superstar of the fucking year??


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

So many stupid little girls and kids vote for Cena. Damn their fucking parents for giving them cell phones. Kids that young don't need them.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Great crowd


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

CHEER THIS MAN


----------



## ShowOff (Dec 4, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Wow! Fuck off Cena.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Now Punk can walk around talking about disrespect.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

GOD DAMN IT, IT'S FIXED!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

So... what the fuck has Cena done this year? Lost to Rock and Punk


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Cena is PRESENTING the Slammy, Ric? :lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

John Cena wins = L-O-FUCKING-L. 

WWE is totally trolling us.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Punk is the WWE Champion the entire year, Cena wins Best Superstar of the Year.


............................................................


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

:lmao TROLLED


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

:cena4

HAHAHAAHAH NO WAY :lmao :lmao

BULLSHIT, COMPLETE BULLSHIT


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

:lmao the results are obviously made to please the kids.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Punk's still playing second fiddle to Cena.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

"Here to present the superstar of the year award" Naitch introducing himself????????????

OH MY FUCKING GOD


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I wonder if Flair will hit AJ tonight


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

John Cena won what, one big money match this year? SOTY RIGHT THERE! :StephenA 

anyway, im out of this shit show. Someone post when something noteworthy happens


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

WHAT THE FUCK............


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

:lmao Cena's been on a dreadful PPV losing streak. And lost to the Rock at the biggest event.

Dear God.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Can the shield come oout now and put him through the stage and get rid of his ass for a long long while?


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I'm sorry. What did Cena do in 2012 to deserve anything?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I love Flair. He was one of the few good things in TNA when he was there.

Also, Cena won? SUCK A DICK, YOU FAKE BITCH.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Ain't this just some shit.

I don't even know. I just can't. What did Cena do this year??? Punk's been champ this whole time and Cena wins SUPERSTAR OF THE YEAR??


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Can't stop laughing


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Getting booed!


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

What love it if Flair looked again and went "Nah, sorry.. it's CM Punk :troll:"

BAFFLED.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Emotion Blur said:


> Now imagine if Flair was at TLC...


I would have thoroughly enjoyed that.


----------



## Epididymis (Aug 3, 2006)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

DA FUCKERY


----------



## TheRainKing (Jun 8, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

OMG!!!

Lets go Cena!

Yay!


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

BULLSHIT!!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Flair needing to pay off his 10th ex wife.

Cena won :lmao


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Dat hurricana, monkey flip, etc.. truly proved Cena wins.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

:lmao

Hasn't held a belt all year, lost to Rock, only one to lose MitB.

Fuck it, we'll give it to him anyways.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Rigged poll is rigged. :vince


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

How the hell is Cena superstar of the year? He lost money in the bank cash in, he lost to Punk at least 3 times. And lost last night :cuss:


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

What!? This is an injustice!


----------



## ThePhenomenal-1 (May 21, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

LOL this a fucking fix, the paper with the result was already there before the poll even went up


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I feel millions of forsaken souls right now.


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Please Shield...INJUSTICE!!!!


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Haha, it's just absolutely fucking hilariously pathetic. For what reason is this cunt superstar of the year? How about biggest sell out, hypocrite, twat of the year?


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Fuck this company LMAO this is facepalmable ITS CM PUNK NO CONTEST. They could've saved John the fucking embarassment and rigged it for Punk


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

LOL, you can be WWE champ for more than a year...

And still get overshadowed. LOL poor punk.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Cena....really? Rigged for sure.
Fuck, they'll even use Flair to try to make Cena likeable. And fail.


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Cena wouldn't even be in the top 5 of the year.

What a joke


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Only John fucking Cena could turn something so wonderful, into complete shit that fucking fast.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

dem boos :lmao


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Monday Night Raw said:


> Cena wins superstar of the war
> 
> Embarrassing


^^^^^^^^


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

and the crowd speaks its rightful mind.


----------



## DrowningFish (Jan 10, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Hahaha being booed out the building


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

OH MY GOD





:cena


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

now would be as a good a time for a fuck you Cena chant as ever


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

i guess vince want to tell us that the universe can't do it right


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Off course Cena wins the fucking superstar of the year


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Booooooooo


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

SUPERSTAR OF THE YEAR? LOST AT WRESTLEMANIA 28, LOST HALF THE PPV MATCHES HE WAS IN, DIDN'T HOLD THE TITLE ONCE WHERE THE OTHER THREE DID

RIGGED RIGGED RIIIIIGGGGEEDDDD!!!


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

LOL dem BOOs


----------



## ShowOff (Dec 4, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Shield attack please?


----------



## nightmare515 (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I haven't legitimately laughed out loud watching wrestling in about 10 years.....


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



MoxleyMoxx said:


> Rigged poll is rigged. :vince


:stern


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

HOW DID CENA FUCKING WIN?!?!?


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

You can even tell from Cena's face that even HE is tired of this shit


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

*Prays for a sniper*


----------



## Psycho Sid (Sep 11, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Lol this is great


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

VINCE WORKIN DEM PHIL MARKS


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

CENA GETTING MURKED.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

The best episode ever.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

List of things that would be better than this show:

Playing Command and Conquer 
Drinking
Playing with Transformers
Watching Two Broke Girls
Reading Dune
Fapping to pictures of Female Power Rangers
Eating a Bagel
bitching about comic booking online


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Wow.... this is why the WWE is in shambles... this fucking guy... he should be man enough to tell creative he is not up for it anymore.


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Sounds like the "WWE Universe" is speaking alright. Those are some serious boos.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Dem BOOS!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Superstar of the year goes to the man who has lost more PPVs this year than he has won, one which included a loss to JOHN LAURINAITIS.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

They're shitting on him and he's smiling


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

SAY SOMETHING YOU BLOCKY CUNT.

Good lord get it over with.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Love Ric Flair, and I LOVE CENA GETTING BOOED.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

How is John Cena the Superstar of the Year?

Lost to Rock. Beat Brock. Won Money in the Bank. Failed to cash in. Never could beat Punk for the title. Quite an up and down year.

Sheamus has a better case. He had a huge win streak before getting to that match against Cm Punk on the Main Event.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Avon Barksdale said:


> Cena? Wtf did he do all year again?


He was the first man to lose a match made with the money in the bank contract. That's....That's something.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Amber B said:


> Flair needing to pay off his 10th ex wife.
> 
> Cena won :lmao


when those checks stop coming in...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Flair is dying trying not to laugh.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Are you kidding me? Only John Cena could find a way to dampen Ric Flair's return.

Flair's still the man. Punk was robbed.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Damn them booo....are they cursing him out?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



CamillePunk said:


> I jinxed it
> 
> will never forgive myself
> 
> WWE champion for 100% of the year means nothing


*

It's why the fans really shouldn't vote... but hey MLB does it for the all-star game and sometimes the rightful people are left out. Sucks.*


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

fuck you cena


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

smarks around choked on there own vomit


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

This is hilarious! 

"Winner of Superstar of the Year (as voted by the WWE Universe) is JOHN CENA" 

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! 

This is too damn funny.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

CM Punk Chants. haha.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

He's being eaten alive.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

THIS IS EPIC


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Cena heel turn AA to Flair. Called it.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

CENA SUCKS, CENA SUCKS chants


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Cena knows he shouldn't be fucking there...he doesn't deserve this at all.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

poor Flair. they brought him back for this trainwreck.


OH MY GOD STOP THE FUCKING PANDERING.


----------



## nightmare515 (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

LMAO @ Cena getting damn near booed out of the arena


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

It's not rigged if he won, cause all the idiots would vote for Cena. Duh!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I can't believe this. :lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



NoyK said:


>


:jay2


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Cena wit dat ass-kissing


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

ugh cena's noble moment bullshit fucking bullshit bullshit bullshit. NO RIC FLAIR ISN'T THE SUPERSTAR OF THE YEAR HOW DOES THAT MAKE SENSE

:lmao I mean come on


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

lmfao how are you all surprised by this vince slurps cena like a vegas hooker


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

FUCK PHIL, WE NEED DWANE CHANTS!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

god damn you Cena just god damn you


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

LOL HE'S HANDING IT TO FLAIR?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

What the hell :lmao


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

Irish Jet said:


> *Prays for a sniper*


This dude slow......

Sent from my MB612 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Why the hell isn't the Shield kicking his ass right now? This is the biggest injustice.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Don't do that Cena. Flair will sell that shit in a heartbeat.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Passes on title shots.

Passes on slammy's.

What a gentleman.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Get this schmaltzy bollocks off.

Now.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Naitch played us all. He knew exactly what he was saying


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

THE MAN WHO NEVER APPEARED ON TV ONCE :lmao 

Oh my god what a trainwreck


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

LMAO what a typical Cena suck up moment.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Why......?


----------



## Epididymis (Aug 3, 2006)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I'm a Cena fan but there is no logical explanation for Cena to get Superstar of the Year. 

And now Flair gets superstar of the year for managing Gunner.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

You damn right better give it to Flair, you bland piece of shit.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Ok really. REALLY? PUNK SAVE THIS SHOW RIGHT NOW


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Cena kissing up now


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

So Punk holds the title for a calendar year but the guy who loses to John Laurinitus and is the first MITB holder to cash in and lose wins Superstar of the Year. :lmao


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Thank you Punk!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

kiss-ass


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Oh fuck off with this bullshit....


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Suck up son of a bitch... go to hell.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

wtf is this shit, how is it Flairs award, FUCK CENA :cena:


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Oh thank God


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

there we go!!!


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

nope. not cool.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Anything to try and get Cena over with the fans


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

*Hit him with it Naitch and then kiss Punk please.*


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

What the fuck is this? 

Didn't we kiss Flair's ass enough in 2008 when he retired?


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Why does it belong to Flair, makes no sense


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

DAT POP for DA CHAMP


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

OH SHIT PUNK


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Oh lawd this is awsome!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Save us Punk.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Punk is so over it's insane.


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Great reaction for Punk.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I REALLY hope Flair is on his game for this.


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

SAVE US PUNK


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Amber B said:


> The best episode ever.


THIS! The boos Cena is receaving are epic, and here comes my hero


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

WTF???????


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

OH FOR FUCK SAKE THIS COULDN'T GET ANY SOPPIER, FUCK OFF YOU PURPLE PRICK
KDJSHSFCBWJE BFKJWE PUNNNNNNNNNKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Naitch getting the award for doing fuck all :kobe

Edt

PUNKKKK YESHHHHH


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Save_Us.Punk


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Ahut the fuck Cena.. Hat a fucking joke.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Lol. "I don't why you guys don't like him..."


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Here comes Punk!


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

OH MY GOD THIS SEGMENT COULD BE GREATNESS :mark:


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Fuck off man. Flair is WWE superstar of the year? Haaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Would be Hilarious if Flair just shouted FUCK TNA as he's walking away.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

This should be good.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

What the fuck is this? Seriously, this is just unreal.

Cena you pathetic, ass kissing, piece of cunt.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

They're now using Flair to get the crowd behind Cena. :lmao


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

A Punk/Flair encounter? :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Trying to get some cheers for Cena by using Flair. Sickening.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

god Flair loves him some kissing of assing.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Flair heel turn, c'mon!


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

CENA KISSING RIC FLAIRS SAGGY OLD ASS


----------



## nickatnite1227 (Feb 12, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

What a pop for Punk.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Save.Us_Phil


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Ah good, a Punk promo.


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Oh yes!!! Punk & Flair!!!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

YES!

Save_us.PUNK!

:lmao that walk


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

FLAIR AND PUNK PROMO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

YES!!!!!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

unk4 mad as fuck


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Pretty sure WWE Creative dropped a bunch of acid before this show


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Fuck Cena, fuck wwe, fuck this industry....arjakrjaslkfadsk;lgaskjg;l

FUCK YOUUUUUUU VINCEEEE

Fuck
Fuck
Fuck


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

LOL PUNK


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Thank fucking Christ Punk is here.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Kofi-MY DREAM WAS TO WIN A SLAMMY, THANK YOU SO MUCH.

Cena-Slammy award huh? Here you go Ric, enjoy.


:lmao


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Incoming whine promo number 352 of the year...


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Punk is absolutely killing it.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

/Facepalm


----------



## Un0fficial (Aug 19, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

PUNK FOR THE MOTHERFUCKING WIN!


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Goodbye Ratings


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

#Crutches2Faces


----------



## Epididymis (Aug 3, 2006)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Punk speaking the truth.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

CM PUNK IS A GOD!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

This is so bad :lmao
Beautifully bad :lmao


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

:lmao punk ripping cena apart


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Yes Punk Preach!!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Also, Cena winning proves that the results are rigged.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Punk speaking the truth!


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Come on punk.

Saving the show again


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

CM Punk is so right


----------



## TheRainKing (Jun 8, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



nightmare515 said:


> LMAO @ Cena getting damn near booed out of the arena


He's not getting booed, he's getting controversialed.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

punk is killin this mic. i fucking love it.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Punk is speaking the truth about Cena right here


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Dude in the crowd gave someone a hug cause Punk came out!!! :lmao:lmao:lmao

Punk got the biggest pop of the night:lmao:lmao


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

THANK YOU PUNK FOR SAYING THE TRUTH


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Break the 4th wall Punk. BREAK IT!


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Preach Punk, preach.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Punk booed for being completely right again


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Ladies and Gentlemen, We've Now Achieved A New Level Of Epic Fuckery... :vince


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

ALL TRUTH PUNK


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Testify, brother punk!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

So yeah....is Punk's character wrong? Like, at all.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Why so Mad Punk?


----------



## Psycho Sid (Sep 11, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

:lmao


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

:lmao DAT RAGE

:lmao Paul "WOO"


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

:lmao at Heyman's WOOO


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

That would be hilarious if this was a shoot


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

393 days....Heyman: WOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Punk sounds like he's on bath salts right now for real. Or coke.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

And this is why we all love Punk.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

WOO WOO!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

He's legit pissed...


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

CM Punk telling the fucking goddamn truth!!! 

HOW IS JOHN CENA THE SUPERSTAR OF THE YEAR??? WHY AM I EVEN MAD!!!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

WWE...


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Fucking Cena. The night after he loses the main event ladder match by a swerve and he doesn't even so much as hint that he even wrestled last night.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Also, Cena winning proves that the results are rigged.


I think you mean, Cena winning proves IWC and smarks are smaller in number than casual fans who prefer Cena.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

The idea of Philip "Lowest rating in 15 years" Brookes even being considered for superstar of the year <<


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Punk's woo :lmao


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Knees 2 Faces


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Flair doesn't give a fuck about this tattooed dipshit.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

No WWE...

No...stop it.

No Flair vs Punk match.


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Speaking truth


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Dat rolox. He's gonna sell that too.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Punk speaketh the truth!


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

OK. I'm all good with Cena winning the award now.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Flair blows. Wow.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Flair and dem' fat jokes


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Flair better not wrestle tonight. God no, don't let him in the ring.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Is Flair drunk?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

IT'S CLOBBERIN' TIME THAT'S WHAT TIME IT IS!:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

God this is shit, even with Flair involved.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

This is great.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Flair's going to the ring

what the hell is this


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

yes punk/flair :mark:


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

uh...... please no


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

One Flair takes off the jacket its over


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Punk's been hitting that Courvoisier. 
This is fucking weird :lmao


----------



## TheRainKing (Jun 8, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

At least Flair acknowledged the fans not liking Cena.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

que the shield.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

WHAT IS GOING ON?!?!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Naitch burying his ex wives :lmao


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Shield interference please.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

MATCH OF THE YEAR COMING UP


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Is Flair drunk?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

So it took Punk to help Flair make this place Crash


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Flair in that two minutes was more entertaining then Punks 10mins.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

HOLY SHIT WHAT IS GOING ON
NEW PUNK SHIRT, PUNK/FLAIR WOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

There's drunk.

Then there's Ric Flair.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Vince. Remember Punk has to face Rock in a month. He has to look strong. Booking? Remember?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

YES ADVERTS JUST WHAT THE WORLD NEEDED.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

What a show.


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Great time for a commercial


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Fuckery. Confusion, tomfoolery and fuckery. :lmao


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Flair and Punk? Me gusta!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I don't know how to react to a story where the bad guys are always completely right.


----------



## BHfeva (Sep 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

So much for "not wrestling again" Flair haha


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Shield inc!


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Shield please!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Burgle_the_Kutt said:


> Vince. Remember Punk has to face Rock in a month. He has to look strong. Booking? Remember?


Have you seen Punk booked this year? If it wasn't for Rock/Punk at Rumble there'd be a shot Flair would win the title clean as a sheet.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

My two favorite Wrestlers about to fight, I'm I in a dream? I see Punk hobbling off though lol.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*










*GOATS*


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

inb4 Ric Flair Blades.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

So much for never getting back in the ring again. Punk was great on the mic there


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Punk on one leg vs a seemingly drunk ric flair??? Still be a better match then Khali vs otugna


Also Punk fucking owned on the mic just then.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

oh god flairs getting red again


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

this is horrible. just fucking horrible.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Mister Hands said:


> I don't know how to react to a story where the bad buys are always completely right.


I know how you feel.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*










*GOATS*


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*










*GOATS*


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*










*GOATS*


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*










*GOATS*


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*










*GOATS*


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*










*GOATS*


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*










*GOATS*


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*










*GOATS*


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Ricezilla said:


> The idea of Philip "Lowest rating in 15 years" Brookes even being considered for superstar of the year <<


He's the only guy on the show? Pretty sure everyone's been on RAW: Cena included. As well as some really awful booking.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



WallofShame said:


> Is Flair drunk?


Is Flair blinking?


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

How old is Flair?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I love how WWE just can't admit Cena isn't the legend they so badly want him to be remembered as.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Shield to intervene!!!


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

E-C-DUB! E-C-DUB!


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Oh good lord...Shield pls!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

:lmao Punk


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Punk owning with a leg.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Punk is a god!


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

MURDER HIM PUNK


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

:lmao Punk is Gold.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao at punk's strut


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Figure 4 on a walrus?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

by god its wcw vs ecw


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I'm surprised Flair isn't bleeding yet.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Quick Paul! Reverse the pressure!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



SinJackal said:


> I think you mean, Cena winning proves IWC and smarks are smaller in number than casual fans who prefer Cena.


When I say the results are rigged it's not because I think Cena isn't popular, but because of how the segment was set up. They had the poster boy come out and endorse and give the award to the returning Flair, which caused the heel champion to come out and talk about being robbed. It came off as scripted.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Heymans selling :lmao


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I am spectacularly confused.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

MARKING THE FUCK OUT.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

So stupid...


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Flair is about to blade out of excitement.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Heyman with dat selling.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Paul Heyman selling better then 90% of the roster.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Why are da marks getting happy about Punk? We know how shit Cena is, it's not scientific.

Flair was BOSS.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Punk and Heyman being gawds

"IN THE WORLD"

Crowds super hot right now


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Flair with two segments. Dat up and comer.

There was a pay per view last night.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

So of course Flair had to get over on Punk there. 

I mean the heel champion is going to be facing The Rock at the Rumble. Shouldn't they have built his heat by beating up Flair. 

AND THIS IS STILL GOING?!?!!?! Is Flair stretching for time?


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Vince. Remember Punk has to face Rock in a month. He has to look strong. Booking? Remember?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

SHIELD


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

The Shield!!!!


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

called it!


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Even more mark out time


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Flair with a drunk uncle at a wedding speech. 

Here comes the shield!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

AMBROSE/FLAIR ENCOUNTER!? PLEASE


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Holy shit!!


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Yes SHIELD!!!! My body is ready!


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

DAT SHIELD :mark:


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

INJUSTICE


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

One time appearance?
THE SHIELD :mark:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Shield time.

Let's see what fuckery they go through.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

HERE WE GO


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Sierra.Hotel.India.Echo.Lima.Delta...Shield.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

SHIELD


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

:mark: :mark: THE SHIELD :mark: :mark:

INJUSTICE


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Happy to see Rollins looks okay.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

The Shield :mark:

And Rollins isn't dead!

Aaaand another commercial break -.-


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Has this turned into the Ric Flair show? Can it?


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

HEYMAN SOLD THAT SO WELL HAHA


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Please shield save me, Im in painnn


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Buisiness bout to pick up!


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Wow that heat for the shield....yeah......


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*










these fucking clowns...


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Shield! Flair! Ye-OH FUCK OFF YOU FUCKING CUNTING ADVERT SHITCUNTS.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Hating this cutting to commercials mid entrances and such


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Need a commercial to get these guys to the ring? 

Rollins looks to be alright after that that bump last night.


----------



## standfree1987 (May 10, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

"FEED ME MORE" in 5....4....3...2...1.........


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Another commercial break.
This fucking show. :lmao


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Seriously....Dafuq is this train wreck. It keeps going and going. lol


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Seriously how many breaks can they take


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Commercial break!!!!


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Your late Sheild!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

"THIS TOTALLY UNPREDICTABLE MOMENT IS COMING TO YOU LIVE!!! WHO KNOWS WHAT COULD HAPPEN!!! Let's cut to a commercial just in case it's something good."


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

CM Punk looks like such a pussy as a heel these days. And this is supposed to be a threat to Rock? WWE needs to start getting this guy back in serious mode soon.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I LOVE Punk's static and I LOVE Shield's beginning! Interruptions are so awesome with those!

These are easily going down as THE worst commercial breaks they've EVER had. They make no sense!!!!


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

:bateman :bateman :bateman
fuck commercial..
omg 
:bateman
:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

glad Flair was able to finally get revenge on Paul E. for letting THE FRANCHISE cut all those DICK FLAIR promos.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Sierra, Hotel, India, Echo, Lima, Delta, Shield.

Love that intro.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

So, if we pretend hr 1 didn't happen, decent show.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Ad breaks in all the wrong places tonight. Bad move, WWE. This won't help the ratings!


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Show has been good since Flair came on. Fun segment with Punk, and now the Shield is here.


----------



## MTheBehemoth (Sep 10, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Well, they are OBVIOUSLY writing the show during these commercials.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Rollins showing no effects of injury.

Damn, he's one tough S.O.B


----------



## Miagsy12 (Nov 20, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Ryback and who else to Flair's aid? Orton or Hell No?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Flair's has a promising career.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Man this is sooooo bad. The production has been terrible. It must be work experience day or something.....


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

The an eye poke knock Punk unconscious?


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Ryback to save Flair


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Horribly timed ads.

Hope we get Ambrose on the mic.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

commercial break now? wtf


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

My stream hiccuped, can someone fill me in on what happened?


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Flair about to get his death wish.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Not sure about The Shield's theme intro...kinda weird.

And why did we have a commercial during this? fpalm


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Ad breaks in all the wrong places tonight. Bad move, WWE. This won't help the ratings!


Gotta keep them bitches wanting more :vince2


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



MTheBehemoth said:


> Well, they are OBVIOUSLY writing the show during these commercials.


Each commercial break equals a rewrite.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Commercials are feel like they're being timed to get neat 15 minute quarter segments. Gotta fix those ratings.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Jesus fucking christ.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Magsimus said:


> Rollins showing no effects of injury.
> 
> Damn, he's one tough S.O.B


You just can't see the entire back half of his skull that's missing.


----------



## standfree1987 (May 10, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

/??WTF??????


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

They've just miss out the best part

For gods sake


----------



## DrowningFish (Jan 10, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

The fuck is happening.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Team Hell No!

Here comes the Ryback.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

The commercial breaks are so wtf, one second it's ric flair, then suddenly TEAM HELL NO


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

A wild Daniel Bryan appears.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Mister Hands said:


> "THIS TOTALLY UNPREDICTABLE MOMENT IS COMING TO YOU LIVE!!! WHO KNOWS WHAT COULD HAPPEN!!! Let's cut to a commercial just in case it's something good."


:lmao So of course we come back to a fight.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

We didn't even see the start of the brawl?

I've had it with this show...


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

We come back and its a brawl! Great job WWE


----------



## Psycho Sid (Sep 11, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Wtf


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

And another segment with Flair.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

ambrose vs Flair my penis is feeling funny


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Flair and Ambrose!!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Dafuq is this 

did Cole just say Reuben Reigns?


----------



## Tracer Bullet (Jun 28, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

THE FUCK??!?!!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!? THEY COME BACK FROM BREAK AND THERE ARE FIGHTING?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Ambrose/Ric, dope.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

:lmao :lmao :lmao

Oh my fucking god.

This is the definition of a TRAINWRECK!


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Dis server, dat fucking ad break, fuck everything


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I have to say, Punk sounded really fucking pissed off


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Are they going to kill Flair live?


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

these Shield guys must be marking out. win your first match on a PPV and then kick the GOATs ass the next night.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

cool, glad we missed all that. Awesome job you dickheads. Worst breaks ever tonight.

Ambrose with Flair!


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

man flair is going to be in a ring for the next 30 yrs , why cant he just stop gawd


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Irish Jet said:


> Horribly timed ads.
> 
> *Hope we get Ambrose on the mic*.


Don't worry, Vince cares about his product.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Whose dick is flair sucking for us to believe he is still a threat? Dude looked like a joke in the 90's.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

*SIGH.*


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Flair is a sad old man


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Just got in. Anything important I miss?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Yes have the shield fight hell no and ric flair during the ad break? I don't even have words to sum how stupid this Raw has been


----------



## Tha_Frost (Jan 25, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I wish betting sites offered odds on Flair blading. I'd have 10 bucks on that every time


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Shield comes out, cut to commercial. Commercial ends and there's chaos in the ring. :vince

This fucking show.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Let's cut back right in the middle of a beatdown. Because we didn't have enough commercials anyway. 

This is atrocious.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Ryberg to come out in 3...2...


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

The hell why is Flair here?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Can WWE just go out of business already? They clearly don't know how to be consistent worth shit and have some of the most god awful commercial break usage ever.


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Punk's new shirt is fucking gold!!


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Ad breaks in all the wrong places tonight. Bad move, WWE. This won't help the ratings!


And now this.. what does WWE accmplish by cutting to commercials in the middle of action besides displeased fans?


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

THEY CAN'T PUT FLAIR THROUGH THE TABLE


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

So we get a break and miss half the good stuff? This fucking company


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Nice to see WWE keeping Flairs dignity intact.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Omg love Roman!!!! "This is my table now!"


----------



## Psycho Sid (Sep 11, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Give em da closeline JBL


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Dat roar.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

GOLDBERG!!


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Ryback to get his payback here.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I'm glad Rollins is alright. Flair is crazy.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

:vince blowing his load


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Oh lord that pop!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

dat pop


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Damn, Ryback got a pretty good pop


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Good pop for Ryback.


----------



## TheRainKing (Jun 8, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

WWE are botching everything tonight.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Will they ever cut a promo on RAW???? Goodness......

Thought Flair was never wrestling again??? WTF

DAT purple shit....


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Vince paying a tribute to TNA with this.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

FEED ME MORE omg f*ck whoever thinks this raw isnt great


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Damnit! Sheild would have been my favorite stable of all time if they had killed flair.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Dat mega pop.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Rypop


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

This Shield feud hasn't progressed one bit since these guys have debuted. It's the same fucking thing every time.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

thank god they did not put Flair through that table. that was a bad idea waiting to happen.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Table didn't break.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Ryback deciding he has to wait til they're JUST about to powerbomb him through the title before he decides to help.


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Ryback and Rollins epic fail on the table


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

What a fail :lmao


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

fuck ryback's pop, he still fucking sucks.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

A WILD ROID RAGED BARNEY APPEARS.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Damn, they're trying to kill Black aren't they?


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Rollins taking a table bump again.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

:lmao at the flash camera.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Rollins is a hero


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Table botch


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Flair really needs that check. Badly.
I can't take muscle dudes in purple spandex singlets seriously. Especially when they're bald.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

God Damnit I want to see a flying headbutt through the announce table


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Seth Rollins is taking all of the beatings. :lol


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Ryback time. God I hate this guy but they set him up with perfect moments. If only they helped talented guys like that.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

How to build on the Shields momentum from TLC?

:buried


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

this meathead looking like a teletubby on roids


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

The purple people eater Ryback saves the day hooray sighs..


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

inb4 SHIELD BERRIED


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Ryback saving the company.


----------



## Sabu0230 (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

rofl flair and ryback shaking hands seems so awkward.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

They're just doing everything they can to kill Rollins, aren't they?

Also, Ryback doesn't deserve to shake Flair's hand. GTFO

Edit: 3 commercials in 10 minutes? Are they drunk back there?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Really happy that Rollins is fine from last night though.


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Poor Tyler, he's gotten his ass kicked more than anyone else here over the past two nights


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

This show really is trying to go down as the worst in history. There has been almost nothing beyond absolute shit.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

So this is the end of the show?


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

wwe tables love to botch.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

This is the pay off for all the heels pretty much winning last night.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Flair with dat massive pit stain.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

What am I watching?


----------



## nightmare515 (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Put on a MOTY candidate during your debut last night? Get praised for it by WWE officials? Your reward?

Get your ass kicked the next night. 

This fucking company.....


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

flair didnt blade :O


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Flair has sex with Vince. Convinced now. Hogan wouldn't of even had such a ridiculous return.


----------



## Smif-N-Wessun (Jan 21, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Irish Jet said:


> How to keep build on the Shields momentum from TLC?
> 
> :buried


Well that's fucking idiotic. That's how a feud works. It's back and forth. Some people have no idea what the fuck "burying" is, goddamn.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Flair "Thank you Ryback"

Ryback "Feed me? Feed me more"


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

dat pop


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I hope Bryan is marking out inside


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

ANOTHER COMMERCIAL!?

WHAT THE ACTUAL FUCK


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Ryback out of character seems weird.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

d-bry needs to shave :lmao

good lawd.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

So has Raw officially become the Ric Flair Show. 

How much Flair dick sucking is there going to be? In one night he's gotten over on CM Punk, the 13 month long WWE Champion, and The Shield, their hot new heel faction.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

BERRIED


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



KO Bossy said:


> My stream hiccuped, can someone fill me in on what happened?


The Undertaker returned and cleaned house


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

LoL Bryan holding the foot trying to look like he is part of the lift.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

:lmao at Bryan trying to be useful lifting up the foot, then slowly realizing he served no purpose.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Just grab an ankle, Bryan, it's fine.


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I'm confused.

Cena gives Flair his award, which sets off Punk, which leads to an impromptu match where Flair takes out both Punk and Heyman, we cut to commercial and come back to a brawl involving Shield, Team Hell No, and now Ryback, what the hell did Cena do? Just see what was going on outside and say "Well, shit happens" ?


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Most awkward victory hoist ever.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Finally a commercial break!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Irish Jet said:


> How to keep build on the Shields momentum from TLC?
> 
> :buried


TLC? When did that happen :vince


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

See, this is what I don't get, if Cena has soooo much respect for Ric, why isn't he saving him?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

AMAZED that Flair didn't bleed.

HAHAHAHHA YES MORE COMMERCIALS I LOVE IT


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Flair must be getting paid pretty well to take these bumps


----------



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Gone from the worst first hour ever, to one of the best segments of the year


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I mean, those guys had to win one eventually. It's still like 8-1 in the Shield's favor. Ryback's bitch ass couldn't even manage to break the table. 

I imagine we haven't seen the last of the Shield for the night anyway


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

D-Bry, Kane and Ryback lifting The Goat.
I'm seriously teary eyed right now


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Kabraxal said:


> This show really is trying to go down as the worst in history. There has been almost nothing beyond absolute shit.


DEM RATINGS (Y)


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Oh my fucking god


----------



## Miagsy12 (Nov 20, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I'm done.


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Raw's picking up. I'll have to recover from the 1st hour, though.


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Ryback getting DAT POP!!!

and also WOOOOOOOOOOOOOO THE WRESTLING GAWD IS BACK!!


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

That whole segment was brilliant. :mark:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Beautifully cringetastic. Wow :lmao

And we had a pay per view last night.


----------



## oMonstro (Jan 31, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Another RAW segment between my brakes?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

So how many times are they going to do the Shield beatdown then Ryback coming out???


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

That's the weirdest Horsemen reincarnation ever


----------



## Billy Afterthought (Jun 15, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



alejbr4 said:


> flair didnt blade :O


!!!
I'm disappointed!


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

holy fuk isnt there some kind of trading standers for how many commercial breaks u can have


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Irish Jet said:


> How to build on the Shields momentum from TLC?
> 
> :buried


Maybe they'll destroy someone to end the show.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



AndreBaker said:


> Most awkward victory hoist ever.


Yeah Kane looked pretty awkward there haha


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

i cant believe its only been 1 hour


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

lol they could barely lift him up. that looked awful.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



FourWinds said:


> I'm confused.
> 
> Cena gives Flair his award, which sets off Punk, which leads to an impromptu match where Flair takes out both Punk and Heyman, we cut to commercial and come back to a brawl involving Shield, Team Hell No, and now Ryback, what the hell did Cena do? Just see what was going on outside and say "Well, shit happens" ?


He's jerking off while watching AJ blow Ziggler.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Dunk20 said:


> wwe tables love to botch.


Not as much as Japanese tables, though.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

The commercial breaks are so bad I swear. Fucking marked for Ryback. At least THIS crowd appreciates him and its PHILLY FOR FUCKS SAKE. RYBACK :mark:


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

So did Trips distract Vince with a harem of Polynesian hookers while TLC was being booked or something?


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Baffled the way they just forgot about Punk there. Apparently put in to a coma by an eyepoke.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Turbo Man Prime said:


> Ryback time. God I hate this guy but they set him up with perfect moments. If only they helped talented guys like that.


What are you talking about, Ryback has big muscles. Therefore he has tons of talent. :vince


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

*I think Flair just wants Ryback to eat all of his ex-wives... and by eat, I mean literally, not sexually.*


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Vince trying to gewt the ratingsup by having Flair on the show for 30 minutes.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I have to type a 10 paged paper but would rather watch this hilariously awful show


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

hope the Shield get their heat back somehow tonight otherwise WWE just berried them in front of millions that didn't see the PPV.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

So, everyone here is saying that the first hour sucked.

Good thing I just got in :lmao


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

so i guess the shield will be back later to attack ryback


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I made a comment earlier about that Raw can still rebound. The show is going in the right direction so far.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

WWE must be getting a lot of ad money.

Is that how it works?


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Green Light said:


> That whole segment was brilliant. :mark:


OMG REALLY!?!? :shocked:


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Whoever said they are writing the show during the advert breaks I think might be on to something!
Either that or Vince has found a stash RVD forgot about when he was there....


----------



## British Bulldog 88 (Jul 2, 2011)

Uk commercials every 5 minutes. No joke. Feel like i'm being bent over paying for a subscription to a service that advertises so much!


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TheRainKing (Jun 8, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



checkcola said:


> See, this is what I don't get, if Cena has soooo much respect for Ric, why isn't he saving him?


Because he's John Cena.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

They really don't give that much of a fuck about Punk.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I will say, that Punk/Flair/Heyman on the stage was great, then Punk strutting in the ring was too. Then Flair took them out and things got ridiculous from there. Ryback can still GTFO as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

That segment would have been good if they did not go to a fucking ad break during the start of the brawl. Been a god awful Raw overall


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



TheF1BOB said:


> OMG REALLY!?!? :shocked:


yes. If you avoid the commercials, it was great.


----------



## Un0fficial (Aug 19, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



CroftyClaus said:


> *I think Flair just wants Ryback to eat all of his ex-wives... and by eat, I mean literally, not sexually.*


Greatest. Comment. Ever.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

this show man.... i... i just can't.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Still 1h35 minutes to go guys. :wared


Seriously though, it's going to get better. It already is. The show isn't being as bad as everyone is claiming it is.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

In other news CJ2K just got a 94 yard TD run, what the fuck is wrong with that man.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



KuritaDavion said:


> That's the weirdest Horsemen reincarnation ever


Well we found our Mondo.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Amber B said:


> They really don't give that much of a fuck about Punk.


Good booking is good. unk2


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Mister Hands said:


> So did Trips distract Vince with a harem of Polynesian hookers while TLC was being booked or something?


Its funny cause it can actually be true


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I'm kind of flabbergasted how they could just book a show so badly. It's just been so ...lame. I didn't mind the flair stuff, but did it really need to involve punk and the shield? Getting one over on one of them would have done. It's just weird. I wonder where it goes from here (this show?)


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Mister Hands said:


> So did Trips distract Vince with a harem of Polynesian hookers while TLC was being booked or something?


Come on. You know that didn't happen.

Now, if Trips brought in roided-up musclemen........


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

LOL a diarrhea commercial just aired during this raw episode


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Nice sign: "I just Mizzed in my pants"


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Flair has looked the same ever since 2003. Jesus.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

WWE 2012-one big long commercial featuring wrestling breaks.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

There are less commercial breaks on Raws that don't have the benefit of the Slammy Awards to fill time. How the fuck has NOTHING (besides Flairs segment) happened in 1.5 hours?


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



British Bulldog 88 said:


> Uk commercials every 5 minutes. No joke. Feel like i'm being bent over paying for a subscription to a service that advertises so much!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


They go to ad when WWE does. Sky has no control over how many breaks there are.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



CroftyClaus said:


> *I think Flair just wants Ryback to eat all of his ex-wives... and by eat, I mean literally, not sexually.*


But he will get heat for that, it will hit his babyface status... :yodawg


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Anyone saying that this Raw is bad must be fucking high. This show is awesome just for Flair's return and that CM Punk Promo


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

yes!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

This is the new Ric Flair show. And I'm okay with that.


----------



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

How many completely shitty working class comedies does Sky 1 make? Everytime I watch Raw live on Sky Sports 1 there seems to be a new one being advertised.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

If aliens ever land on Earth, I think this Raw should be the first thing we show them


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Oh God. Flair is still there!


----------



## thegame2432 (Mar 3, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I think this is about 4 Ric Flair segments in a half hour. Welcome back indeed.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I love how Cena was nowhere to be found during that 50 minute beatdown.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

:lmao Yes! Woo! No!


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Can the Slammy segments be over now? 

Damn!


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

AHAHA that's a good segment YES!!!!


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Oh my days :lmao


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

DAMN!!!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

YES/WOOOOOO/NO / DAMN

FTW


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

DAMN


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

YES NO WOO

This :lmao

DAMN


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

DAMN


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

DAMN!


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

#damn


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

:lmao

AMAZING


Flair has earned his paycheck.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

:lmao finally a GOLD segment.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

UGH YES AND NO NEED TO DIE!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Punter said:


> Flair has looked the same ever since 2003. Jesus.


He's Mumm-Ra!


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

RON


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

That was great.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I FUCKING CAN'T :lmao


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

LOL. Ron simmons is so perfect

DAMN


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

DAMNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

:lmao what was the point of that


Worth it just for Ron Simmons' _DAMN!_


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

:lmao


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

:damn Simmons is getting old


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

:damn

Oh, Brodus. Just what we need to save the show.

vs JTG? Fucking hell.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Ron Simmons!!!! This raw is great!!!


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



LKRocks said:


> Anyone saying that this Raw is bad must be fucking high. *This show is awesome* just for Flair's return and that CM Punk Promo


:cena4 unk2


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Rather forced segment to be funny, but always good to see Ron Simmons say damn.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

These gimmick shows are always such garbage. Great PPV last night and they follow it up with this. fpalm Shameful.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

:lmao


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

And now for WWE Superstars!


----------



## standfree1987 (May 10, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Dinobot said:


> Can the Slammy segments be over now?
> 
> *Damn!*


Good timing


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Best segment of the show...Ron Simmons "Damn" toward Team Hell No! :lmao


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Brodus Clay here to restore some order to the show.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

and there is Naomi dancing like she never lost the title match.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

"Don't cut the entrances out. We need all the 3 hours!" :vince2


----------



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

DAMN!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

JTG is still there?!?!


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

YES NO WOOOO DAMN
This is like an Old School Raw


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

:mark: :mark: :mark: DAMN


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

JTG is still here?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Okay, which useless fuck wins this match?


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Brodus.... fpalm


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Wow these squash matches........


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

:lmao This show is stuck in a time warp. JTG/Brodus AGAIN?


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Another classic between Brodus and JTG


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

JTG has a fucking job still? 


BOTH OF THESE GUYS GOT JOBBER ENTRANCES.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

JTG vs Brodus Clay.

my face


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

JTG to the dogs


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Are they intentionally booking the worst matches possible?


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Holy shit, JTG is STILL employed?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

LOL at that yes/no/woo/damn segment.

Oh yeah a brodus clay squash match!!! :kenny


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

LOLJTG


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

fuck JTG still has a job :shocked:


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Poor JTG.

And I guess that Naomi push was just a small little poke by WWE.


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

JTG for the win.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

god this show is a fucking mess. great fun though.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

JTG here to job!


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

What is the main event tonight??


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Naomi and that ass.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

GTS still exists?


EDIT: LOL. Wow I forgot JTG's name.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

This match :lmao

A show about absolutely nothing.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

:yes NO :kane WOO :flair DAMN :damn


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

jobber vs. jobber match


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

SQUASH incoming


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Rooting for JTG


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

A wild JTG has appeared.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Wait, when did JTG appear? I just noticed he was in this match.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

JTG is fat


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Why? Why would you possibly have this match? I just... Why?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Following with a Funkassaurus match to spark up the crowd! 8*D


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Amber B said:


> This match :lmao
> 
> A show about absolutely nothing.


Seinfeld?


----------



## nightmare515 (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I guess since Smackdown is commercial free tomorrow they have to get double the commercials in for tonight...


----------



## kieranwwe (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I don't know why but i'm having a great time ahaha XD


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Bryan's face in the build up to that damn was hilarious.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I'd love to know what was taped for Superstars with all these classics making the main show.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

i bet Flair never had this much fun with fucking Misfire...er...Gunner


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Cyon said:


> Poor JTG.
> 
> And I guess that Naomi push was just a small little poke by WWE.


she must have swollowed for Johnny Ace last night


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Was doing something. Did I miss a Ron Simmons Damn moment. Wish I missed this Clay match.


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

And I thought Khali vs Otunga was pointless


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Brodus Clay is so January 2012. Get with the times!


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I'm no expert, but I sense the crowd gives zero fucks about this match.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

so an awful raw acording to most of you did 210 pages in just under an hour and half?
what if it was actually good?


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Amber B said:


> I love how Cena was nowhere to be found during that 50 minute beatdown.


HEEL TURN HEEL TURN HEEL TURN 

:side:


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Why? Brodus and JTG? Why? Seriously?

WHY?


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Vince repushing Brodus????


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Brodus needs to talk to someone about a mansierre.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

"match of the year candidate there" LOVE JBL!


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Holy shit, all the matches so far have been nothing but squash or jobber matches.

I was kidding about that, WWE!


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

HAHAHA JBL- "could be a match of the year right there" in a soft voice AMAZINg.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Is it me or has every single match so far been squashes?


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Wow, what a shocking moment.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

is this the worst case of a great PPV leading in to a bad raw ever?


----------



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Brodus Fatfuck still doing the same spots he did a year ago


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

These kids...


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I can't tell if that's a wardrobe malfunction on Brodus or not...and then I hate myself a little for even thinking it in the first place. 
At least the match was short. Get these kids out of the ring.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

close up of DAT NAOMI ASS


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



O JOELY NIGHT said:


> Are they intentionally booking the worst matches possible?


Yes...yes they are.

By the way JBL, the study of dinosaurs is paleontology, not anthropology.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

This is pretty much unwatchable.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

....What even is this show?


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Are the writers on crack :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



SCRILLA CLAUS said:


> god this show is a fucking mess. great fun though.


Seconded. It's worth watching just to see how they can out do the shittyness of it all. Obviously Flair's an exception to that.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

There's no words. :lmao


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Glad they acknowledge Naomi Diva match.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

"All about having some fun!"

As the kids look like they're being held hostage.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

There's no rhyme or reason to nearly anything I've seen so far.... fpalm


----------



## TheRainKing (Jun 8, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Arcade said:


> A wild JTG has appeared.


*used change channel*

It's super effective!


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

What the fuck?


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Still waiting for that one kid to break dance and dance better than Brodus and the Funkettes.


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Tensai and Santino together? WTF??


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

SANTINO AND TENSAI? :lmao

WTF


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Poor kids, they'll be made fun of at school for dancing in the ring with that jobber


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

what


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

DAFUQ?


----------



## nightmare515 (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

ROTFL!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

*This show really gives no fucks does it?*


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

if anger management isn't on the list or doesn't win...


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

LOL Moment of the Year better be Anger Management!


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

shockmaster!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

WHAT THE FUCK :lmao


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

:fpalm Brodus
:lmao at Tensai


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

loooooooooooool


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

WHAT THE ACTUAL FUCK AM I WATCHING


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Tensai wtf


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Tensai looking fucking pissed off


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Yep, they're burying Tensai every which way they can.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Fucking Shockmaster!?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Look at mini JR in the middle.


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

fpalm


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

wait. santino & tensai?

i can say i never saw that coming :lmao :lmao


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

So like, everyone is a face now?


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

shockmaster lmao


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

rofl tensai xD


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Were Clay & the Dactyles teaching kids how to air swim?


----------



## kieranwwe (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

This fukkery is hilarious. It's so bad it's great XD


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Tensai :lmao


----------



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



un_pretti_er said:


> HAHAHA JBL- "could be a match of the year right there" in a soft voice AMAZINg.


I lol'd hard, JBL saving the day as usual


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

they're trying to give tensai the shockmaster moment


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

oh great more shenanigans


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

poor tensai.............


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I think I'm having a really bad nightmare right now. That must be it. Someone confirm that this isn't real please.


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Jesus Christ fpalm

I hope Tensai is getting paid well


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Remember when Tensai was supposed to be taken seriously? :lmao


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

This show needs to be aborted. I'm serious.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

LOL of the year :no:

No pop for Santino - Philly I love you.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Wow.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I suddenly feel the urge to die.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Official, the new Brodus's t-shirt :


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

DAT SHOCKMASTER REFERENCE


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I thought we were done with this dancing in the ring shit??? :StephenA

The state of Tensai :StephenA


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

WTF???? is that on Tensai's head?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Marella and Tensai? What


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Tensai can't even walk


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

This is getting to be one of the worst Raws ever.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

LOOOOOOOOOOOL TENSAI!!


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Tensai presenting an award with Santino? Lol at that head gear.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS SHOOOOOOOOW?


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Come on Albert. XD


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

OK, I love this Raw.

Poor Tensai.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Why is Tensai dressed like a bong?


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

What the actual fuck is going on.

What was that LOL


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I can't fucking breathe

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

WTF IS HAPPENING?


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

So they have Khali/Otunga & Brodus/JTG on RAW. What. In. The. Fuck.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

...dafuq?


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

wow sorry Tensai, hopefully he really signed that 450k contract


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Omg what was that?!


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I'm so fucking glad I didn't recommend anyone that I know to watch Raw based off last night.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Shockmaster Tensai


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I'm just picturing Vince sat facepalming backstage slumped in a chair after a tantrum and just saying "Do what you fucking want" to everybody trying to get his input.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



KING. said:


> HEEL TURN HEEL TURN HEEL TURN
> 
> :side:


Nope. Just another top babyface joining Team No Fucks to Give.


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Damn I wish Tensai would quit...he's too good for this.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Tensai dropped!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

:lmao Even JBL can't keep this garbage straight.


----------



## Kezz1178 (Jul 18, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

This has actually become fucking laughable


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

It is getting to the point of crying or laughing it really is


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I LUV RESLING


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Wow. Just wow.

They must be taking the piss.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Are we going to get a "I'm not a shark" moment from Tensai?


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Albert. lols


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Dat fall. lol


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Santino said Albert...


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I think they're trying to force Tensai commit suicide or something.

So Tensai's about to become the comedy heel with Santino right?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Santino Marella and Tensai? WUT DA HEIL!!!!!


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

SANTINO JUST SAID ALBERT!!! :lmao


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Guessing Tensai has a 1-way ticket back to Japan coming soon.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

He just called him Albert lolol


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

:lmao he actually called him Albert


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

He called him Albert :lmao


----------



## thegame2432 (Mar 3, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

so they're finally just admitting he's Albert now. Probably should have done that from the start.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

So uhhhh what are they doing with Tensai now?


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

dat kayfabe break.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Tensai is such a joke


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

:lmao fat albert


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

:lmao albert it's your turn

FAT ALBERT

oh my god this is amazing. the show has gone off the deep end


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Albert just hand in your notice :lmao
Holy balls :lmao This is close to the Bath Salts episode. Easily.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Fat Albert 
LMAO


----------



## navybluehoodie (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

tensai falling was lol


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Is that the first time Tensai has spoke since coming back?


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I'm feeling so bad for Tensai right now. Surprised he didn't shoot punch santino right in the face.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Oh my fucking god they've officially buried Tensai. Wow


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Seems like WWE is using the FIFA 13 soundtrack.


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

lmao lol moment just happened, "tensai means fat albert"


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Look, Tensai speaks english.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



thegame2432 said:


> so they're finally just admitting he's Albert now. Probably should have done that from the start.


Cole actually did mention that in his first match.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Uhh, Tensai speaking with an American accent? Fat Albert reference

Rock should win this.

Well, maybe anger management


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Another monster transforming into a comedy act.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Seriously what the fuck happened to Tensai on his way out?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

team hell no needs to win this


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Anger Management FTW


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

:lmao wtf was that


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Was Tensai's trip planned? 

Well that was painfully unfunny.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

The Rock's History Lesson better win.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

*Fear, Fruity Pebbles and possum piss :lmao *


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

SHUT UP HAROLD


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

:lmao at Albert.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Japanese accent no more :vince2


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Albert?

Kayfabe has been broken.

Or WWE doesn't give a shit anymore.

Must be the latter.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Harold should have been superstar of the year


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Please let Team Hell No win


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Silent Alarm said:


> Seems like WWE is using the FIFA 13 soundtrack.


THIS, I WAS SO FUCKING BAFFLED.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

This entire RAW = WrestleCrap HOF


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Anger Management please!!


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

:Rock


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Randy Orton? Really?


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Harold and Shelby need to return if they win please!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Please let Harold win.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

LOL


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Hell No have to win this.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Hell No better win this

that Orton shit ain't even funny :kobe


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Children in Africa don't think that's funny.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Are they that devoid of humor that they had to nominate Randy Orton of all people for this thing?


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

These damn commercial breaks!!


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

i don't know about you guys but i could use some ads.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

:lmao opossum piss. 

Can't wait for Rock to return.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

WWE comedy. Wherein the world seems to turn just a little slower.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I am traumatized.


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



MidlifeCrisis said:


> Guessing Tensai has a 1-way ticket back to Japan coming soon.


Truth be told, if I was Tensai, I would be looking forward to it. To go from a popular star in Japan to this has to be excruciating.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

:lmao:lmao I don't even understand this


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

MOAR ADVERTS!!!

Holy fuck..


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Only the first two are funny.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

If the rock or team hell no doesn't win this award i'm done for the night


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

FAT ALBERT


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*










This show in a nutshell.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

WHERE IS THE FUCKING HAND?!


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

My god this is entertainment. Leave the big wrestling matches to PPV. This show has been great so far


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Amber B said:


> Nope. Just another top babyface joining Team No Fucks to Give.



There was a *hint* of sarcasm in my post


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

hell no was the only funny one, but they'll probably give it to the rock.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Everyone is a face now in the WWE aside from CM Punk and the Big Show.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

This is gonna get high 8s in the ratings, you all know this right!?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Suits can't come back fast enough

SPECTER :mark:


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

TEBOW TIME.


And what is going on? Albert is getting abused by WWE and it's a travesty.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Team Hell No should win but I doubt we'll see them again.

lol @ Tensai. Guess he failed so it's time for the old 'monster becomes the comedy heel'.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

How will Dwayne accept his award? Via.....


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



TripleG said:


> Are they that devoid of humor that they had to nominate Randy Orton of all people for this thing?


I didn't even think of it like that :lmao


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

don't you guys just love commercials?


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I'm not sure whether I should be happy or sad that I have to leave for work in 20 minutes and won't see the rest of the show.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Hell no better win this! Put Tensai in a tag team with Santino! Most enjoyable he has been since coming back


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Amber B said:


> Children in Africa don't think that's funny.


:jaydamn


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Tensai looked legit pissed after that fall. That was just so painful to watch.

Santino then laughing and making fun of him afterwards?....Someone please slap him
:cornette


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



shutupchico said:


> hell no was the only funny one, but they'll probably give it to the rock.


to be fair, the rocks first history lesson was pretty funny.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

:yes and :kane gotta win this. Cena wasn't technically involved with any of those choices so there's a good chance for anger management.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Clearly these next 3 weeks of RAW will just be random, filler bullshit until the real build to the Rumble.


----------



## 123bigdave (Dec 26, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



TripleG said:


> *Was Tensai's trip planned? *
> 
> Well that was painfully unfunny.


Nah man, it was legit. . It was just a coincidence that the award they were presenting was for LOL moment of the year. . . . .


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I miss the Raws with 3 Punk segments every week. unk:


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

This is the most entertainingly horrible raw I've ever seen


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



KuritaDavion said:


> This show in a nutshell.


Your being far too nice


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Was the Tensai fall legit?


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

no mae young hand?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



AyrshireBlue said:


> Hell No have to win this.


I agree. even though i did laugh at the Rock's segment a lot.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

What have they left in store for us in the last hour??? :batista3


----------



## kieranwwe (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Where the fuck is Mae Youngs child in the nominations?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Blommen said:


> i don't know about you guys but i could use some ads.


*or AIDS... it might be better.


...what? too soon?*


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

This show is obviously booked like a Saturday Morning Slam, how is anyone surprised by this?


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



TomahawkJock said:


> WHERE IS THE FUCKING HAND?!


THIS. OMFG :lmao


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



MidlifeCrisis said:


> I'm not sure whether I should be happy or sad that I have to leave for work in 20 minutes and won't see the rest of the show.


Consider yourself lucky.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

hell no to win


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

RAW so far


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Silent Alarm said:


> Seems like WWE is using the FIFA 13 soundtrack.


If so then they need to play this:






:


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Turbo Man Prime said:


> I miss the Raws with 3 Punk segments every week. unk:


Vince doesn't unk2


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

And this show is only halfway over folks!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Only 9:37 *sighs*


----------



## arcslnga (Nov 4, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I have a FEELING that the last 10 minutes of the show will be epic... 

Just got that Brock Lesnar Feeling... You feel what I'm saying?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



DwayneAustin said:


> What have they left in store for us in the last hour??? :batista3


:cena2


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



kieranwwe said:


> Where the fuck is Mae Youngs child in the nominations?


I'm thinking he might make a return with Mark Henry later tonight. They can form a tag team to challenge Team Hell No.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

You people are so negative. The show has been great so far. Sure, the wrestling has sucked, bt everything else was entertaining


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Therapy said:


> RAW so far


Again, too nice.

Muppets fpalm


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I bet people voted for The Rock hopinh he would show up!


----------



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

This Raw is so shit that it's good. haven't laughed this hard in a while


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

never noticed how much Piggy and Flo Rida look alike


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

WWE probably thinks that the world is ending on Friday hence this episode.


----------



## 123bigdave (Dec 26, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



SDWarrior said:


> Was the Tensai fall legit?


Yes.. 100% legit. Just so happened that the award they were hosting was the LOL award....

Fúcking hell are some people just stupid??


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

:lmao show just gets better huh. Flo Rida the gangster hooking up with Miss Piggy


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



CroftyClaus said:


> *or AIDS... it might be better.
> 
> 
> ...what? too soon?*


22.2 years has past, so according to South Park, aids is finally funny. They even had a statue.


----------



## standfree1987 (May 10, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

The entertainment in this forum, makes it all worthwhile


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Thank god I'm not gonna watch that tribute to the troops shit. They tribute the troops with this muppet shit?


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



DwayneAustin said:


> What have they left in store for us in the last hour??? :batista3


:vince You have no fucking idea.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Will David Attenborough just FUCK OFF my screen, seen him about 100 times already tonight.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

What the hell...


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Team Hell No better win this award!


----------



## nickatnite1227 (Feb 12, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I went to the last two Raw's in Philly. Thank the lord i passed on this one.


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*











WhYYYY muppets????? whyyyyy?????!!!


----------



## pugthepanda (Jul 23, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

HA HA HA AT TENSI FALLING OVER


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

I feel so bad for tensai. I want him to shoot interview about this whole year of fuckery. Who pushed him?


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

so just to summarize: they have gucked around for an hour and a half and not a single storyline has progressed at all... right?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Chain Gang solider said:


> :cena2



:batista3 :batista3 :batista3 I wonder if Khali can manage two matches on the same night instead


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

So does anybody else understand what's actually going on in this show?


----------



## Burnshen (Jul 13, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Cyon said:


> :vince You have no fucking idea.


Neither do they...


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



LKRocks said:


> You people are so negative. The show has been great so far. Sure, the wrestling has sucked, bt everything else was entertaining


This post should be forever preserved in the Museum of Wrong.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

The Rock? fpalm


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

HAHAHAH SANTINO


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



LKRocks said:


> You people are so negative. The show has been great so far. Sure, the wrestling has sucked, bt everything else was entertaining


Yeah, the Boogyman and Tensai's fat ass and AJ's A WHORE. Non-stop laugh riot.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Tensai sort of resembles the robot that holds Krang in the Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

The Rock won. :lmao


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

those boos


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

come on team hell no should have won


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

RIGGED


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Som'in a gun Da' ROOOCK

...Who is not there.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

lolbryan


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

"This segment really fell flat on its face" 

At least Santino is honest.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*










fuck that.

Harold deserved that award. Always trying to steal a black man's shine


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

SIN CARA'S INTRO FOR TEAM HELL NO? LOL


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

LOL why'd sin cara's theme play?


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

DNAIEL BRYAN CARA?


----------



## MTheBehemoth (Sep 10, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

[email protected] SIN CARA THEME


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

:bryan LOL


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO :Rock dat heel turn


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



LKRocks said:


> You people are so negative. The show has been great so far. Sure, the wrestling has sucked, bt everything else was entertaining


Flair stuff with the Shield and Punk was good, so 20 minutes out of a hr and a half?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Santino is great at ad libbing though. 
Kane and Bryan are so getting it in.

These entrances :lmao
No fucks to give at all.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

what .. why did that just happen


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

How did Cody's Mustache get into the ring? What is going on tonight?


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Even D-Bry knows this a fucked up Raw lol.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

This is just a giant fuckfest, so bad it's good.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



LKRocks said:


> You people are so negative. The show has been great so far. Sure, the wrestling has sucked, bt everything else was entertaining


Minus one or two segments it has been god awful. I don't even moan much but jesus christ this Raw has been horrible. 



Bryan trying his best to save this show. Bless him


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

:lmao the manchild Daniel.


----------



## navybluehoodie (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I thought Sin Cara was hurt or something.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

lol dual jobber entrances. 

This fucking company


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Bryan :lmao


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Daniel Bryan bringing the crowd back to life. We gettong these silly lights again.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

JUST IN CASE YOU AREN'T ROLLING ON YOUR SIDES, HAVE A MATCH!

God damn lights...really?


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Oh hey Sin Cara Cody Rhodes didn't see you there


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

:yes is classic!


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

DA GOAT vs. THE ROCK for the Slammy at WrestleMania? :mark:


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

:lol Goatface and Kane


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

dat pornstache


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

You know what, I like this episode. Haters gonna hate.


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

This is so bad


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

They are still doing those stupid ass lights with Sin Cara's matches?


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Sin Cara's music plays as Daniel Bryan interrupts.

So far Flair and The Rock win Slammys and they're not even part of the main roster.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Oh look wrestlers in the ring.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Rock won because his was the only one that was actually funny.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

WWE = No fresh matchups.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

DESE LIGHTS


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

inb4 _Cody's Mustache_ chant


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Kane actually managed to pick up Bryan properly, unlike Flair. He's now 1 for 1 tonight.


----------



## Moustache (Oct 28, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I'm legitimately starting to think they're doing this on purpose.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

D-Bry lost it. He's going to cost Dwayne the match at RR because of this


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



KO Bossy said:


> 22.2 years has past, so according to South Park, aids is finally funny. They even had a statue.


*Thank god! I thought I may have crossed a line.*


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

MOUSTACHE


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Fuck me a match!!!


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Man I feel bad for Albert, dude doesn't deserve this shit.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Marty Vibe said:


> Tensai sort of resembles the robot that holds Krang in the Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles.


Wait, what?


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Hey Sin caras lights are back. Lol Bryan. It really SHOULD have been his but we wouldn't of got to see that just now, now would we?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Oustanding stuff from Bryan 

Cody V Cara?


----------



## Psycho Sid (Sep 11, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

They still dim the lights!!


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Jobber entrances.....


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

DEM PHIL MARKS IN PHILLY ARE SAD :rock4


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Why are people magically appearing in the ring? 

This is really poorly structured. 

I realize they are making their entrances off screen, but my point is that it is feeling like a taped show that is editing out the entrances.


----------



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Omg the fucking mood lights are back


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Fuck................ 3 hours of programming and we've been fed shit.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Shazayum said:


> to be fair, the rocks first history lesson was pretty funny.


eh they did what's best for business. keep rocks name out there, and have hell no come out for a little laugh. respect to u though, over 7,000 posts, no avatar.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

And... no replay. 

This show is an absolute clusterfuck even on the usually pretty competent technical side of things.


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



AlexHoHoHumph said:


> This is just a giant fuckfest,* so bad it's good.*



I disagree its so fucking awful its appalling...


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

this is so carcrash it's almost entertaining


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

And that's why Rock should not be WWE champion. Those fans were pissed that he wasn't there.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Rock giving no fucks more than ever won't even pop up via satellite.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

That stache will headline WM book it


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Rudolph Ziggler said:


> Rock won because his was the only one that was actually funny.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Cody's Mustache deserves better than this match.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Seriously, its like this show is awful on purpose, what the hell are they planning for the end of the show if they're planning anything?...


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Cody's moustache vs Sin Cara...nice


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



shutupchico said:


> eh they did what's best for business. keep rocks name out there, and have hell no come out for a little laugh. *respect to u though, over 7,000 posts, no avatar.*


says the guy with 4k posts, been here 5 years, and has no avvy....:bosh


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Punter said:


> DA GOAT vs. THE ROCK for the Slammy at WrestleMania? :mark:


DON'T GIVE GOOD IDEAS LIKE THIS WHEN IT'S NEVER GOING TO HAPPEN


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Thy're still changing the lights for sin cara's matches. smh


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

who said tensai was krangs body, lololol i spit my pepsi, he so fucking does


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Sin Cara has been the most over wrestler tonight !!!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

i decided to switch off . show is shit


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

What's with the constant popups man, fuuuuuu...


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

This show would be so much better if it didn't seem so fucking unorganized.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Marty Vibe said:


> Tensai sort of resembles the robot that holds Krang in the Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles.


Haha he actually does :lmao


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

What the fuck? Since when is the mood lighting back?

Whatever. Don't give a shit.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Ziggler Claus said:


> says the guy with 4k posts, been here 5 years, and has no avvy....:bosh


u stupid?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Hopefully Fandango debuts. That should make an awful Raw one of the best


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

:lmao JBL


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Cookie Monster said:


>


Y U MAD BRAH?


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I've seen enough... I'm going to bed, lol.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



virus21 said:


> Wait, what?


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



LKRocks said:


> You people are so negative. The show has been great so far. Sure, the wrestling has sucked, bt everything else was entertaining


Glad you like it. Thats what is great about stuff like this. People have different opinions.

Personally I think it is a steaming pile of shit. The Punk promo was boring (saying someone sucks is childish it doesn't make it a good promo).

The bit with Flair was entertaining but everything else has been a giant clusterfuck.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Shazayum said:


> This show would be so much better if it didn't seem so fucking unorganized.


No matter how you edited it or rearranged it, this show would still suck.


----------



## TheRainKing (Jun 8, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

One moment Brian is fighting the Shield, next moment he's acting like a cartoon character. It's all so believable.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



DwayneAustin said:


> :batista3 :batista3 :batista3 I wonder if Khali can manage two matches on the same night instead


Why not have Both guys in the last hour :vince2


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Novak Djokovic said:


> Man I feel bad for Albert, dude doesn't deserve this shit.


^^^^^^^^^

That segment was just awful.
fpalm


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

"...And got over"
JBL exposing the business


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

"I've seen better looking hair in my shower drain!" :kobe


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

"GOT OVER" :vince3


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I missed raw until now, what happened? (relevant)


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

My sides still hurt from Bryan coming out to Cara's music!!!


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Codys mustache is gonna turn face and leap off his upper lip at the royal rumble


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



TheF1BOB said:


> Y U MAD BRAH?


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Cookie Monster said:


>


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

What is this wrestling shit, what happened to the terrible comedy segments and bush league editing jobs? God damn it!


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Freddie Mercury. lols


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

"Freddy Mercury got another one!" 

LOL!!!! JBL = the only good commentator in the WWE.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

That was nice! It's good to see Rhodes winning!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Dat Stache Wins!!!


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

haha, Love that JBL is calling Cody Freddie Mercury


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Legit question. What exactly is Sin Cara's finisher?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



RFalcao said:


> I missed raw until now, what happened? (relevant)


Nothing


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I blame myself for this. I was looking forward to Raw tonight. Never doing that again. At least Cody won. Making the star of rhodes scloars get the pins.








:troll


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

This fucking show has been a fucking disaster. There's no words to describe how uncoordinated and a cluster fuck it is after a really good PPV. :vince


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

:lmao "Freddie Mercury"


----------



## ThePhenomenal-1 (May 21, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Cody's moustache is carrying his team


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

where's the guy who said Sandow losing makes the #1 contenders TEAM look bad? Does this SINGLES win now make them look DOMINANT? :bosh

some fools...


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

HA cody rhodes really does look like Freddy Mercury


----------



## Pari Marshall (Jan 29, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

NGL, I marked when I saw Ric Flair. :mark: Also loved the AJ thing. I love that crazy chick. ALWAYS.

Otherwise... meh? Punk promo was disappointing to me.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



RFalcao said:


> I missed raw until now, what happened? (relevant)


Nothing. I'm being serious.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



AndreBaker said:


> What is this wrestling shit, what happened to the terrible comedy segments and bush league editing jobs? God damn it!


That wasn't wrestling. That was Sin Cara telegraphing moves 10 minutes before executing them for 10 minutes


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



RFalcao said:


> I missed raw until now, what happened? (relevant)


Flair was TV for about 30 minutes. Nothing else relevant happened.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Best part of RAW was when Dwayne received his award when not being there in person.

Dude has style. :Rock


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Once again WWE making Rhodes look like the better half when it should be the other way around.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

i'm glad wwe are showing me how to download the app again i'd forgot


----------



## standfree1987 (May 10, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Punter said:


> Legit question. What exactly is Sin Cara's finisher?


:lelbron


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

STOP TELLING US HOW TO FUCKING VOTE. FOR FUCKS SAKE.


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Wow so the title shot they earned is being used on Main Event..... WTF


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

At this point, I'm watching to see how much of a clusterfuck disaster this RAW can be.

And fuck it, I'm laughing at and enjoying this disaster.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



UknowWho said:


> Rock giving no fucks more than ever won't even pop up via satellite.


i thought the live voting decide the winner 
so how the rock(kayfabe wise)would know he will win?
i am sure if vince wanted the rock to be there he would made it but they already want him on the first raw in the new year 
so the idiots in the arena need to blame vince not the rock


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Someone remind me, how do you vote again.........?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Layla...


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Stop talking about the WWE app and stop talking Layla!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Do you think if the WWE Network ever comes to fruition, they'll put all the failed, shitty sitcom writers to work writing an actual sitcom, thus saving Raw from its gradual collapse into a black hole of masturbatory awfulness?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Whoa... Layla is looking hot tonight.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Sandow needs to stop holding Cody down. The mustache doesn't need to associate with jobbers.

:jay2


----------



## TheNarrator23 (Feb 16, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

a wild Ryder appears


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

LAYLA looking :kobe4


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

*"Inter-react"? *


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Turbo Man Prime said:


> Hopefully Fandango debuts. That should make an awful Raw one of the best


Do they even still play hype videos for him anymore?


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Mm layla's fuckin tight bronze body I wanna lick her until my tongue is brown.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Man no pop for Ryder. They did it, they completely buried him. Guy was getting cheers during a Rock promo now he is nothing. How sad.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

For a second I thought Ryder was gonna perform in a match.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Less of this gay men rolling on each other shit. More of this:


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Layla looks lovely tonight































Slut


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

A Bryan Rock feud just has to be inevitable.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Ryder making an appearance roughly 24 hours after a time when he would have actually been useful.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Laylas accent is still a fucking horrible mix of Yank and British.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



leon79 said:


>


:lmao



wait, there's an award for this? fpalm oh my


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Layla can't pronounce words right can she?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Huh always good to see Layla


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Is Cody playing the Unabomber gimmick?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Layla's accent is so cute.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Oh god. Layla sucks on the mic


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

It's all about the Slammy Awards tonight. Not that pay per view with major fallout last night.

#AJALL


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Layla's voice sounds like it is being played in reverse.  

And if they shill that App one more time my head is going to explode. 

And YAY! The most pointless award ever!


----------



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

WOOO WOOO WOOO

the sound of the ratings plummeting further than ever


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

O M G WHO CARES???


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

"how does Zack have anyone with him"

3 hour commercial for the WWE app

Layla can't even say interact. must have picked her english up from dub.


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Oh god we have to hear Layla talk??? AAHhhhhhh


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Hashtag of the year on a wrestling show. Nuff said.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Ziggler Claus said:


> where's the guy who said Sandow losing makes the #1 contenders TEAM look bad? Does this SINGLES win now make them look DOMINANT? :bosh
> 
> some fools...


lol! At least Rhodes didn't make their win last night completely irrelevant.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Trending Now Hashtag of the year.
*
Jesus.*


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Laylaaaaaaa
Zack Ryder needs to be more like Johnny Bravo. He'd be awesome'er


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

ACE IS COMING BACK RIGHT THE FUCK NOW


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

#WEWANTAMBROSE

:mark:


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

PEOPLE POWER!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

JOHN LARYNGITIS!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Big Johnny :mark:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Finally, an award for twitter and trending. Because of course WWE hasn't been pushing that enough.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Notorious E.L.F. said:


> LAYLA looking :kobe4


Hell yeah


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I vote #peoplepower


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

PLEASE LET JOHNNY ACE COME BACK


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

ooh, Johnny Ace appearance tonight? Don't see why not, there's already a ton of fuckery.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



RFalcao said:


> I missed raw until now, what happened? (relevant)


----------



## Invertalon (Feb 15, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

PEOPLE POWER NEEDS TO WIN!


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

PEOPLEPOWER, I miss Johnny


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

HAI GUIS AM I SUPPOSED TO BE DOWNLOODING AN APPZ??


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

#PeoplePower :mark:


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

People power :mark:


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

# of the year? For reals?


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Cookie Monster said:


>


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Twitter Trending Slammy?

Dear god..:lmao


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I missed people power lol


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

People Power!!!


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

#AJall


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Oh, i miss Laurinaitis and his people power :lmao


----------



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

omg bring back people power


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Really WWE?? A hash tag award?? fpalm

Who is going to come out to accept a award mad epopular by fans?


----------



## Ph3n0m (Mar 18, 2009)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I miss Big Johnny


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Ryder came out to dead silence. That's sad to see. What a story he used to be / could of been.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

#SHOWSUCKSABAGOFDICKS

#KILLMENOW

#WHYGODWHY


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

QUIT WITH THE FUCKING PHONE SHIT ALREADY!!! At least they aren't hyping up Toot or Trout or whatever the fuck it's called...


----------



## kieranwwe (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

No #bootstoasses?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

If anyone saw me watching this show, they'd think I'd gone batshit insane, considering the constant changing between weeping, sighing and full on laughing that I've been doing at the screen.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Oh don't go to commercial! I need to know who is going to win this oh so vital award!!!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Zack Ryder was sooooo last year.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I watch Raw for the ads


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Winner has to be #peoplepower


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Ryder won't win. Then he'll rage and get a character makeover.
Or not.


----------



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Ph3n0m said:


> I miss Big Johnny


I think everyone does


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

What do you think the greats think when they see this show tonight? Even JBL must be like WTF is going on.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Do people seriously pay full price for a pay per view that's already been aired? fpalm


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Who would give a fuck about what hashtag is the best? Who would have a favorite???


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

#YES wasn't even nominated. Yep, Bryan's coming back out again trying to save this show by himself.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



pinofreshh said:


>


Epic


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



AlexHoHoHumph said:


> Laylas accent is still a fucking horrible mix of Yank and British.


Fucking woeful isn't it? Proper grim wifey accent, could just imagine her nagging you after being late home from the pub while she has a rolling pin in her hands.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

i'd mark if johnny wins, good way to get him back on television with a slammy.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Seriously. HASH TAG OF THE FUCKING YEAR???










SAVE.US ANYONE


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*










only one worthy


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

#FRUITYPEBBLE


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Dis fuckin three hour WWE mobile app commercial. Oh my goodness.


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Hashtag of the year award...


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

The whole Tensai angle tonight was really cringeworthy. I think they dropped the ball on his character...he could have been a pretty crazy heel...kind of like Umaga...shame...


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



kieranwwe said:


> No #bootstoasses?


Was probably an option until they realized the fans would riot if they pulled another Rock no show.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

#AJALL


Do we remember that?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

If I knew RAW was going to be this bad I would have put soap in my pee pee hole after drinking two pots of coffee


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

That would mean this company cared about Ryder, as opposed to resenting him for getting over through his own hard work.


----------



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



shutupchico said:


> i'd mark if johnny wins, good way to get him back on television with a slammy.


Anything to bring Big Johnny back to the main event


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

theres still an hour and 10 minutes of this shit left :no:


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Cookie Monster said:


> Zack Ryder was sooooo last year.


Woo Woo Woo You Know It!!


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



ToddTheBod said:


> #AJALL
> 
> 
> Do we remember that?


They handled that with the Kiss of the Year award.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Cody looks likea 70's pornstar.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

This could well be the best Raw of the year if Lesnar comes out in the last 10mins and just starts F5ing everybody in sight

Perfect ending for this night of mindfuckery


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

The return of Big Johnny.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Marty Vibe said:


> If anyone saw me watching this show, they'd think I'd gone batshit insane, considering the constant changing between weeping, sighing and full on laughing that I've been doing at the screen.


Absolutely. Add in laughing and clutching your stomach while pointing at the tv.


----------



## Pari Marshall (Jan 29, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Hashtag? fpalm Really?


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

People Power or Get The Fuck Out


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I want to have Big Johnny come out and start calling all the other nominees losers


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Cookie Monster said:


> Zack Ryder was sooooo last year.


Yeah, the WWE ensured that when they just completely fucked him over with some of the worst booking of the year. I wasn't even a massive fan of his but he was over as fuck and they killed it.


----------



## Kezz1178 (Jul 18, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

#HugItOut?


----------



## TheRainKing (Jun 8, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

#FeedMeMoreCommercials


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

#FeedMeMore is going to win


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

The OG Pussy Monster has to win this. Seriously.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Therapy said:


> If I knew RAW was going to be this bad I would have put soap in my pee pee hole after drinking two pots of coffee


:heyman


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



WashingtonD said:


> Anything to bring Big Johnny back to the main event


Oh please no, the "People Power" era is on par with the shit they're pulling tonight.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

So has any feuds developed or am I that brain dead?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Fuck off.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

I can't fucking believe I saw somebody post "TNA take notes" last night. A little too soon whoever you were. One good night after weeks and weeks of shit does not make wwe good


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



pinofreshh said:


>


Thought that *KuritaDavion* had a new sig for a second there...

EDIT- Now realises that sigs are turned off. Derp!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Sir Wade Barrett said:


> theres still an hour and 10 minutes of this shit left :no:


Actually an hour and a half of this shit left  DAMN OVERTIME


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Layla is better when she doesn't talk.


----------



## Invertalon (Feb 15, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

FAIL


----------



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Big Johnny to come back as a manager and reintroduce Brock Lesnar to win every belt in the company


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

So Ryback isn't going to accept the award?


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

fuck dat


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Oh, come on, not Feed Me More shit again! We want people power.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Damn no promo the year contender for Ryback? What a shame.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

*:lmao and no fucks were given... or taken.*


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Crowd gives no fucks.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

well that was a disappointment. johnny would've made this show worth watching.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

wow...

I keep getting disappointed tonight


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

WTF he doesn't even accept his award?

LOL this fucking show is the gift that keeps on giving


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Lets put Ryback over more.

Garbage.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

The crowd's no reaction. :lmao


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

We waited a commercial for Ryder to say he'd give the award in the back... oh boy


----------



## nightmare515 (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

ROTFL @ crowd looking absolutely pissed off


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

This has been so bad I'm actually glad to see Big Show.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

:lmao


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



NoyK said:


> #FeedMeMore is going to win


8*D


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

They didn't advertise one single match tonight.


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Can't wait for the botches.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

:lmao dat chair


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

It's official, Zack Ryder has been buried into oblivion.

EDIT: Dat bigass chair.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

No one gave a shit who the winner was! LoL


----------



## Living Tribunal (Jan 24, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

What? He's obviously there, he can't come out and get it himself?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

This show was probably written out atleast 10 times. This is horribly manage.

Big Show? The crowd gives no shits.


----------



## ThePhenomenal-1 (May 21, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Dat chair!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Ryback wins huh. They really dont want Ryback to talk yet some ppl were comparing him to Austin after one of his promos :lmao guy hasnt talked in Weeks for good reason.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I highly doubt #FeedMeMore was number one of the year. He didn't get push until later of the year.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Camera shot to dead crowd

:jordan2


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I am truly in awe at how bad this show is tonight. Save_us_BigShow


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

LMAO @ the giant chair


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

They have killed Philly... next, Chicago, then Canada... then New York! ANd then McMahon will only have fans that think absolute shit is gold! HIS PLAN IS WORKING!


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Man when Layla leaned forward to read that letter I inhaled like Gold Dust and then hit myself with a clock like the Boogeyman for the SEXUAL THRILL


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Dean/Moxley said:


> Hashtag of the year award...


emma stone??!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

What a weird transition. 

Why didn't they go to commercial after the gave the award away?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Big Show doing something Cena never does - sell an injury.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

GIANT CHAIR!

Now the show can really start.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



FaraCHRISTMASday said:


> Yeah, the WWE ensured that when they just completely fucked him over with some of the worst booking of the year. I wasn't even a massive fan of his but he was over as fuck and they killed it.


Well he shouldnt have tried to get himself over. Maybe then he would still be a big deal :vince3


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

DAT NOVELTY CHAIR 

Will WWE actual progress a storyline?


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

That's an awesome chair.


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Heck of a limp Show has. Did he get legit injured last night?


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Shield time.. SHIELD TIME!!! PLEAAAAAAAAAAAASE!!!!! :mark:
Big Chair! BIG CHAIR!


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Ryback :fpalm it's pathetic how WWE uses technology to put people over.
And here's the Big Show even more :fpalm.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Do I turn this off and go to my bed or what and see what happens?


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

THAT CHAIR :lmao


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

DAT CHAIR

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Giant chair. lol


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

So is Big Show just going to whip out massive weapons every time he has a weapon specific gimmick match?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I need shrooms.


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I actually enjoyed the Flair segment but EVERYTHING ELSE as been horrible.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

#McMahonsOhFaceAfterRybackWonThatReward


----------



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Actually marked out a little for Big Show coming out


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

what booos? you're getting no reaction


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Please no more Sheamus/Show. PLZ PLZ PLZ


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Big Show's titantron is always awesome to watch. Brodus Clay getting knocked out cold.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Let's get a Henry return (please)!


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Inb4 MARK HENRY :mark:


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Mainboy said:


> Do I turn this off and go to my bed or what and see what happens?


Go to bed, seriously. This shit isn't going to get better. :lol


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I missed the chairs match last night. DAT CHAIR

inb4 Sheamus no sells the loss


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Y2-Jerk said:


> what booos? you're getting no reaction


:lmao


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

BRING OUT THE RATINGS ALREADY


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Getting booed? Dude, I can't hear anything.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Was that chairs match more brutal than the TLC match? Ok first time seeing that chair lol. Thats a big chair cant wait till he brings a huge table.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

That chair :lmao

Incoming huge wooden spoon, bed etc etc


----------



## Pari Marshall (Jan 29, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Takertheman said:


> People Power or Get The Fuck Out


THIS.


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

It's taken almost 2 hours and we finally have something relevant to last night


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Save us Henry.


----------



## BHfeva (Sep 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Mark Henry in 3 .. 2 .. 1


----------



## Ph3n0m (Mar 18, 2009)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I wonder if they'll ever create a huge table for Big Show to use? To go with the gigantic ladder they built for him and that humongous chair lol.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Big chair for Big Show's fat ass

:steiner2

*boring chants!* yerp


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Boring chants. I love this crowd.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

This promo is right up there with 96 KOTR promo by Austin


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Big Show has beaten Sheamus and still has title. What's his problem?


----------



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Arcade said:


> Big Show's titantron is always awesome to watch. Brodus Clay getting knocked out cold.


I always enjoy that too :lol


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

SEXUAL CHOCOLATE PLEASEEEE!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Punter said:


> This show was probably written out atleast 10 times. This is horribly manage.
> 
> Big Show? The crowd gives no shits.


And this is the final draft which was written on toilet paper with a pink crayon.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Big Show shouting is always awesome. Always.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Oh Good God almighty. Sheamus & Show is still going?!?!? NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Omg Boring..this crowd.


----------



## ThePhenomenal-1 (May 21, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Boring chants. Save_us ziggler


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Amber B said:


> I need shrooms.


I need crack.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I wouldn't mind watching Big Show sitting that huge chair all night in the ring.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

A nice new refreshing feud to liven up the WWE. Finally.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Smile Sheamus, you lost two PPVs in a row. Be happy, stay happy. Don't ever get mad.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



MillionDollarPresents said:


> Man when Layla leaned forward to read that letter I inhaled like Gold Dust and then hit myself with a clock like the Boogeyman for the SEXUAL THRILL


This quote has been more entertaining than the whole show combined.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Irish Jet said:


> BRING OUT THE RATINGS ALREADY


OMG U MEAN DWANE IS DER!? :mark: :mark:


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Sheamus is getting Cena level bad. Loses night before. Comes out smiling fpalm


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Love Show's response-- I'll sit here all night. HAHAHA.


----------



## Invertalon (Feb 15, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Mark Henry right after that boring call out would of blown up that arena... Me thinks.


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

They chant boring for this but not what they've been sitting through all night?


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Boring chants atleast the crowd did something right other than sit on their hands all night.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

OH FUCKING END THE FEUD. WHY DOES EVERY WORLD TITLE FEUD NEED TO GO ON FOR A MILLION PPV'S!!!!


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Why is Sheamus still there? He fucking lost 3 times in a row, clean.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Fucking Big Show with a cartoon chair.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

INB4 Sheamus gets another rematch


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Get carrot top away from my fucking tv another bland boring shit Sheamus promo


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Inb4 Ireland references from JBL


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Boring. 

There's no way this rivalry can continue... is there?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I can't drink beer fast enough to make this show bearable...


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

:lmao Crowd chantaing "what" to Sheamus.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

wat


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Amber B said:


> And this is the final draft which was written on toilet paper with a pink crayon.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

That chair looks so scary I swear.

LOL "YOU SUCK SHEAMUS" SO PERFECT AND CLEAR


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

THIS IS THE EXACT PROMO YOU CUT TWO PPVS AGO


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

They call Show boring. Sheamus deprives oxygen from the first 5 rows of ringside.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Those fucking what chants.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

omfg.

i can't.

"you suck shaemus!" :lmao


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

The Big Show was trolling the crowd and they were too stupid to realize it


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Sheamus to crack Show with that big chair and Ziggler cash in.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

"You Suck Sheamus!" :lmao


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

"You suck, Sheamus!" I completely agree.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Sheamus as evolved into John Cena


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Did someone shout "You suck Sheamus!" ?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

You were the better man, but I'm the bigger man


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Ziggler Cash in would instantly make this show worth it and amazing.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Dem what chants.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I think I saw the script for this show earlier, except it was smeared on a wall written in shit.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

sexual chocolate or riot


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Not bad work on the mic from Sheamus.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

The Shield needs to take out WWE creative for the injustice of this show


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Amber B said:


> I need shrooms.


Some weed too. Hell, maybe if we shoot up also. Polish off a couple 5ths. 


:vince


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

"You suck Sheamus!" Thank you that one guy in the crowd. 

And Sheamus should be embarrassed that he's lost to Show this many times. Seriously, Show has been everyone's punching bag and Sheamus can't beat him after three tries?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

'Seamus sucks' chants...


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

sheamus sucks chant. YES


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

This is the most boring shit on television.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



MillionDollarPresents said:


> Man when Layla leaned forward to read that letter I inhaled like Gold Dust and then hit myself with a clock like the Boogeyman for the SEXUAL THRILL


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

oh, he's making stereotype jokes...how original.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Hey!

Leave our spuds out of this...


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

"YOU SUCK SHEAMUS"

"I SUCK YOU TOO".

hold on..


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Cash it in, Ziggler


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I want to give my credit card number to the guy who shouted "You suck Sheamus!"


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

oh god why do Sheamus' feuds drag on and on and on


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

"BAW GAWD! SHEAMUS HAS STOLEN CENA'S SCRIPT" :cena2

Ah here that racism


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Big Show is so fucking GOAT :lmao

Ziggler incoming?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Dat racism.
Good thing there isn't a top black babyface.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

DEM CHAIR SHOTS


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Faint 'Sheamus Sucks' chants :lol


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Not so subtle racism from Show. BA Star


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Ziggler cash in coming!!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

It's been three months. When will this feud end?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Fuck Show, just let him walk.... NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Turbo Man Prime said:


> Sheamus as *devolved* into John Cena


Fixed


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

lol everything gets rushed for this segment? fpalm


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

ziggler cashes


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Treadmill.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

ZIGGLER?? Prob not but ;_;


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Incoming Ziggler


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

See, now THIS should be the Anti Bullying Campaign. 

If somebody is being a dick to you, just beat the fuck out of him!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I'd assume the feud is done but this is a way to make Sheamus keep a bit of momentum.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Potato eating Irishmen, I like to boil my Potatoes and cut them up, salt and olive oil yum lol.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

*FAT ASS CHAIR!*


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

If Ziggler cashes in this show will be worth it


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Sheamus looks like a midget in that ring with Show and the silly chair :lmao


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

What a heinous Brogue Kick. Was like two foot off the ground.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Ziggler time?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Come on Ziggler....


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

ZIGGLER CASH THE FUCK IN YOU CUNT


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

OMFG ZIGGLER IS GONNA CASH IN


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

This fucking show. This fucking feud.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Please cash in


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Oh come on, Sheamus vs Big Show for 4th time? Sheamus vs Del Rio dejavu?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Big Show selling :lmao


----------



## TheNarrator23 (Feb 16, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

WE WANT ZIGGLER


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

So with that does Sheamus deserve a rematch now lol. Or does he in fact go to the back of the line since he lost again.


----------



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Come on Ziggler


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

ZIGGLES!!! :mark:


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

ZIGGLER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Go Dolph!!!


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

YESSSSSSS!!!!!!!!! ZIGGLER


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Ziggles


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Ziggler cash in


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

YES YES YES!!


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Yesssss


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

OH MY


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

ZIGGLER CASH IN!


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

MARK MARK MARK


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Rudolph Ziggler said:


>


This gif always makes my day :lmao

OMG ZIGGLER CASH IN

nvm Cena...


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

WAIT A MINUTE


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

YES YES YES, PLEASE DO IT


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Cash in!!!!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Amber B said:


> Dat racism.
> *Good thing there isn't a top black babyface.*


Dat racism


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

OMG!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

What a ...... Cena is.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

OMG :mark: 


FUCK YOU CENA FUCK YOU FUCK YOU DIE CENA DIE


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

:mark: ZIGGLER 
FUCK YOU CENA


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Cena getting booed, lol


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

John Cena. Moment killer.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

God fucking damnit. Listen to how Cena just fucking ruined that crowd.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Oh for fuck sake, this company deserves to die....


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Fuck you, Cena!


----------



## Sirtanta (Jun 14, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

freaking BOOOOOO


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

GTFO Cena


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

:lmao And Ziggler fans are pissed.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Oh fuck you Cena.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

oh fuck you cena


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

LISTEN TO THAT HEAT


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

cunt...


----------



## Invertalon (Feb 15, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

So sick of them not allowing him to get the belt. FUCK THIS.


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Cena heel turn!!!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

John Cena ruins everything...


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Fuck you Cena


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

F**k Cena


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Oh Jesus, really?? I just can't.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

cena's attacking dolph because...dolph beat him last night. makes sense for the face.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Forum crash. The hero is here to save the day. :cena2


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Wow, Cena is a fucking asshole.


----------



## ThePhenomenal-1 (May 21, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Screw you cena!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Fucking Cena ruins everything.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

CENA JUST TURNED HEEL


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

YOU F**** PIECE OF F************


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

FUCKING BOOO WHAT THE FUCK MAN?????


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Cena is just jelly AJ left him for Ziggler


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Why is Cena mad at Ziggler though?


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Do WWE understand the difference between a heel and a face?


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Oh fuck off


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Oh fuck off


----------



## oMonstro (Jan 31, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Cena BA Star...


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

wow well cena is literally attempting to turn heel tonight. thank fuck the "bell" didn't ring


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

.....I fucking can't.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I FUCKING HATE CENA..... FUCKING SON OF A BITCH, ARHHHHHHGHGTHGH


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

:cena2

























That is all


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Fuck off Cena.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

LMAO Cena with the epicness.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

How does Cena not look like a petty twat with this heelish behaviour?


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Cena is the Face here, just to remind everyone.


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Fuck off Cena.


----------



## Avon Barksdale (Jul 25, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Dem Cena boos.


----------



## Pari Marshall (Jan 29, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

ZIGGLER! :mark:


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

:truth CENA YOU POS


----------



## TheNarrator23 (Feb 16, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

FUCK YOU CENA.

THIS IS WHY WE CAN'T HAVE NICE THINGS


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Boooo Cena. Wtf did Dolph do to deserve this. Is John Cena a heel.


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Hustle. Loyalty. Respect. fpalm


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Fuck off Cena


----------



## British Bulldog 88 (Jul 2, 2011)

Cena. Scum.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Cena Heel turn


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

HERE WE GO!! 

OWEND!! :cena2:cena2:cena2:cena2:cena2:cena2:cena2


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

FUCK CENA


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

fuck cena dammit


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Okay whos the heel here again?


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

omfg John Cena. Omfg.

Fuck WWE.

FUCK.

FUCK.

As long as the ref never rang the bell.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Oh for fucks sake, FUCK OFF CENA


----------



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Is Cena turning heel in some weird kind of way?


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Oh fuck, Cena


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

:lmao good lord. 

The one thing that could've saved the show and Cena ruins it. I just can't.


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Fuck dis shit!!


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

so much for cena being all pure and shit, kiss ass and babies then screw someone over, next week he'll be all doing the right thing again


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Damn Cena ruins it. Those boos lol


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

This show was gonna get interesting... Fuck you, CENA!!!!!!!!!!!!! attinson:


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Fuck you cena I came inside of my pants when ziggler was coming out to cash in


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

FUCK OFF CENA FUCK OFF JUST FUCKING OFF YOU FUCKING CUNT WHY CAN'T YOU FUCK OFF!!!! FUCKING HELL FUCK YOU CENA

Big Show is growing on me but this sheamus feud needs to end. Their match last night was good but not as good as the first two


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

YOU KNOW YOU WANT TO CHEER JOHN CENA! DO IT


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Way to ruin your crowd WWE


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Your hero kids. John Cena just screwed a guy out of a title because he is a sore loser. Yeah he got screwed out of the MITB, but Cena didn't deserve a shot at the briefcase in the first place.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

So what? Cena can't take a loss or something.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

YOU ROTTEN MOTHER FUCKERS! MAY YOU BOOKERS HAVE CRIPPLED CHILDREN AND THEIR CHILDREN BE RIDICULED!


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

The WWE has become nothing more than a giant commercial... for itself. It's not about putting on a wrestling program anymore. It's about tout, it's about twitter, it's about social media, it's about the new WWE app, about the Susan G Komen, about Be A Star, about Slammy Awards, about best "lol" moment, about best kiss, about best facial hair, about best tweet, about best youtube pre-show, about best insult, about AJ Lee, about trending worldwide. It's about fake Michael Cole smiling transparently into the camera and spewing WWE propaganda for three hours long. There's no rhyme or reason behind anything that happens. Matches exist to fill time until the next commercial. Commercials exist to fill time until the next WWE plug. It's about Flo-rida. It's about DVD's. It's about getting a random chant over. It's about low brow comedy and senseless humor. It's about celebrating itself for no other reason other than to make up for the fact that the product has absolutely nothing left to offer.

But it's no longer about putting on a wrestling program.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Fuck Cena. Just get him off my screen. So tired of his worthless ass. I'm tired of it.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Glad Ziggler didn't cash in. That set-up was awful. He didn't even get music.


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Really Cena? You can't help out Flair after putting him in a lousy position but you can come fuck up Ziggles when he tries to cash in. Kayfabe wise, I wonder if Flair now knows why we hate the bastard lol.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Ziggler's cash in attempts are like rush hour traffic


----------



## StaindFlame (Oct 3, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

The WWE is still a joke, come on, let Zigg win the title!


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Please superkick him...


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

great babyface move by cena


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

CENA HEEL TURN :mark:


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Wow, fuck you Cena.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Heavenly Invader said:


> This show was gonna get interesting... Fuck you, CENA!!!!!!!!!!!!! attinson:



:vince


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Why is Cena attacking Dolph? AJ was the one who screwed him over.


----------



## Pari Marshall (Jan 29, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

OH GOD DAMN IT CENA fpalm


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

So that's a heel turn in any sort of sane universe, right?


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

John Cena being booked as a heel. MITB briefcase shot and then tonight. Nice


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

What the hell did Ziggler do to deserve that? Blame AJ, John.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Once again, Cena does a complete heel move and he's still put over as a face.


----------



## Moustache (Oct 28, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

That's about as close as you'll get to Heel Cena, what with the boos and screwing over a guy that gets a face reaction. Drink it up.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Wait, there was a ppv last night?


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Screw you cena

You turn everything crap


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

:daniels Cena


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Rollins' head hitting that table.

*insert Amber's epic gif*


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

So the top face is mad at Ziggler for winning his match but not mad at AJ for being responsible for him losing?

Ok.

Oh look, they're acknowledging their own pay per view.


----------



## juiceGLC (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Colonel_Slapnuts said:


> Big chair for Big Show's fat ass
> 
> :steiner2


LOL


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

You know that Wired magazine article that has a thread about it somewhere on this forum? Yeah, THAT is exactly what the fuck they're talking about.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

3 MAN BAND ARE PERFORMING [email protected]!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

3MB THE FUCKERY CONTINUES


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Are we going to get that gig now?


----------



## DrowningFish (Jan 10, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

3MB


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

The Job Squad is here


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

GODDAMN YOU CENA!


----------



## stereo73 (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

How the hell is that the behaviour of the top babyface?

For fucks sake just give Ziggler the title.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Oh thank god 3MB here to save this horrid show


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Cena killing the IWC dream.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

CENA HEEL TURN!!!!

:troll


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

this is how we start off the 3rd hr? 3 Man Jobbers. Ugh


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

What a pop for 3MB!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Please just get to the ending segment :shaq


----------



## BHfeva (Sep 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

WWE got heels and faces all mixed up


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Inb4 Mark Henry is third member


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I just don't get it...I just don't...


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Del Rio face turn


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

This fucking show. :lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I'll admit it, I actually kind of like the 3MB.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Heath Slater's charisma levels are through the roof.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

hey del rio is here hahahahahaha


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Did Alberto get a pop yet? lol


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

3MB Concert


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Jets offense vs this show.

Great matchup of suck.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

three jobbers entering.


----------



## TheNarrator23 (Feb 16, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

3MB

I'm bursting with joy


Seriously Vince, go fuck yourself


----------



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

What happened to 3MB playing live?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

3MB performance after this?


----------



## TheRainKing (Jun 8, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Cena's character flaws are so entertaining.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Wait, Cena was smiling last night? So why in the hell is he mad now, attacking the wrong person?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Face. Heel. The only thing for sure about ADR is no one cares.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

*That near-cash in was actually well written. The only thing done right tonight.*


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Oh, just fuck off, Cena.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Meh, no pop for Del Rio.


----------



## Un0fficial (Aug 19, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Fuck this company. Fuck John Cena. Fuck everything about this show.


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

So Cena saved the heel champion?


----------



## Pari Marshall (Jan 29, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

3MB! Please save this show.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

They'll probably go down the jealous because Dolph kissed AJ route so they can keep all HUGE wrestling fans who love watching soap drama.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Three Mega Bytes


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

No reaction once again even as a face :lmao


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

ADR just gave a fan a five!? YES.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Now they're doing the same match from last night?????????????????????????? I wish I had some weed to smoke to get me through this shit.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

:lmao holy crap, absolutely no reaction to Del Rio. I know it's nothing new, but damn that was sad.


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

So what did Ziggler do exactly to deserve this?


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I can't believe Cena turned heel on Dolph


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

We're doing this match again? Is the brawler here?


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

3MB not playing live?

FUCK YOU VINCE

Also, Ricardo is great.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

ADR's pop didn't blow off the roof but it blew tumbleweed.


----------



## Last Chancery (Dec 6, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

It's the Philadelphia Brawler.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

So is ADR officially a face now or?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Dat face turn just because.


----------



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Magsimus said:


> Heath Slater's charisma levels are through the roof.


If him and Brad Maddox ever formed a tag team I think they would eclipse Rock n Sock connection levels of charisma


----------



## TheNarrator23 (Feb 16, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Heel or face, Alberto Del Rio gets the same reaction as a dead fish, maybe even less


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

HENRY NOW PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

This show, you guys. This show.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



UknowWho said:


> No reaction once again even as a face :lmao


Is it actually a face turn though? He was just protecting his ring announcer. I know dirt sheets say he is turning face but this is hardly it.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

*So is ADR a face now?*


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

No reaction for ADR


----------



## TheRainKing (Jun 8, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Oh god 3MB and Del Rio

This might be where I tap out.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



NoyK said:


> :lmao holy crap, absolutely no reaction to Del Rio. I know it's nothing new, but damn that was sad.


It's sad. Wonder how long the E will keep him.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



CroftyClaus said:


> *That near-cash in was actually well written. The only thing done right tonight.*


Except the Cena/Ziggler feud should be over.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Are ADR and the Miz seriously fueding with 3MB? fpalm


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Miz teaming with Del Rio? what the hell, is he heel or face?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

It's going to be Shane Douglas.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Del Rio suddenly likes the fans, that's when you know you're a face.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



CroftyClaus said:


> *So is ADR a face now?*


Yep. And still can't get a reaction to save his life :lol


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I imagine those who did not watch TLC are very confused by this match.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Mark "Ratings" Henry as the 3rd partner would be epic.


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

"Hey! I paid 50 bucks for the pay per view last night and they're putting on the EXACT same show the next night for free! What gives?"

- hopefully nobody


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



pinofreshh said:


> ADR just gave a fan a five!? YES.


oh well now we know he is a face fpalm


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

At this point they should name this show WWE Rewind Forever.


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



CroftyClaus said:


> *That near-cash in was actually well written. The only thing done right tonight.*


How did it make sense? It made absolutely no sense.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I'd actually like to see money drop from the ceiling during Del Rio's entrance


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

They better follow up with a good explanation. What the shit was that man? We've been waiting to see Ziggler cash in and there is NO better time than today because of his super reaction at TLC and he went over Cena AND got his girl. Who's the fucking heel here?


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

if Cena was supposed to be a heel that would've been great b/c i was legit MAD for like 60 seconds


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Asenath said:


> This show, you guys. This show.


Awesome isn't it.


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Id mark for Alex Riley here, probably going to be santino or someone


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

If this is Henry and he comes out as a face, I might just cry.

or just because it's Henry, I might just...


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

How to follow up TLC? Repeat practically the whole damn card. :lol


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

So what wrestler is from Philly that ADR/Miz can use as the third man?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Magsimus said:


> Heath Slater's charisma levels are through the roof.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

It feels like each subsequent Raw is written by someone who has only read cliff on what happened on last week's Raw, and also doesn't really know who's a babyface and who's heel, or what wrestling is, or how to hold a pen.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



AndreBaker said:


> How does Cena not look like a petty twat with this heelish behaviour?


The man gave his slammy away to a poor old man. A SLAMMY.

Show some fucking respect people.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

The crowd has no idea to react to these guys ala Christian.

They have no idea if they're suppose to boo or cheer and the don't know how to act as they don't even know if they are faces or heels (Miz and ADR.)


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



KuritaDavion said:


> At this point they should name this show WWE Rewind Forever.


It should be called WWE Vince McMahon's Mental Disorder


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Awesome22 said:


> How did it make sense? It made absolutely no sense.


It makes sense if you realize that Cena is a dick.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I just don't get it


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Awesome22 said:


> How did it make sense? It made absolutely no sense.


Cenas pissed at Ziggles for kissing AJ


----------



## DrowningFish (Jan 10, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



TheNarrator23 said:


> Heel or face, Alberto Del Rio gets the same reaction as a dead fish, maybe even less



No I get a bigger pop.:cheer


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



RFalcao said:


> Miz teaming with Del Rio? what the hell, is he heel or face?


It's their half-assed attempt to turn Del Rio face I'm guessing.

Really half-assed. Or just testing the waters I guess.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

who is Ryback main eventing with by the way? they did say he has a match tonight?


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Cena should cut a promo praising Andy Reid to solidfy himself as the top babyface in Philly.


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

So why did Alberto decide to be a nice guy? fpalm


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Wait just one second!! Why is ADR and Miz teaming up?? Isn't ADR a heel? And for the last few weeks Miz has been a face. What did I miss??


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

It can be Christian teaming up with The Miz and Del Rio.


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

THERE IN PHILLY... DA DA DA YOU SUCK... YOU SUCK.. BA GAWD ITS KURT ANGLE


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Inb4 Rocky Balboa

Philadelphia


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

So this is the new weekly legend gimmick but now it's with a 6 man tag team? Jesus. Speaking of which, if Jesus was the partner, it still couldn't save the show.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*










Moment of the night so far.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Somewhere, one of Cena's fans just got hard and the motivation to workout and lose fat in hopes of one day ending up with him:


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

You guys seen Vickie? Oh, she's five feet away? Thanks.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Umm....WWE....There's supposed to be a match going on right now. Unless it ended during the commercial.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



dancer the mareindeer said:


> It's their half-assed attempt to turn Del Rio face I'm guessing.
> 
> Really half-assed. Or just testing the waters I guess.


And since they half-assed Miz's turn in the first place, it's like they quarter-assed ADR's turn.


----------



## Ph3n0m (Mar 18, 2009)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Remember when the WWE used to know how to do face and heel turns? It seems like the modern way is to just do it and hope people don't question the logic.

I mean, recently they linked ADR with Rosa. A man defending a woman is a classic way to show someone is human after all and has some decency in him. Could have some big nasty heel stalk Rosa and annoy her - and just as she's in what appears to be real danger, ADR can't watch anymore and rushes to her aid. That's a face turn - not saving your manager from the crazy jobbing trio because he came out to defend the sanctity of the Spanish announce table.

*sigh*


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

ADR is a face now but he did not have his face turn.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

And ADR and Miz wait patiently for their match to begin...


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

ziggler = perfection


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Wasn't there a match just about to happen? :lmao


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

What a biggity bitch Cena is.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

So about that match.........


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Awesome22 said:


> How did it make sense? It made absolutely no sense.


*I didn't say it made sense. It doesn't have to make sense to be well written. I'm sure all will be made clear in the coming weeks. Cena is doing something that is anti-Cena and that's a good thing. *



NoyK said:


> Yep. And still can't get a reaction to save his life :lol


*What happened last night? I must have missed something lol*


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

dumped


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Ziggler and Vickie breaking up?

Well now.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Finally, Ziggler and Vickie breaked up!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Punter said:


> Somewhere, one of Cena's fans just got hard and the motivation to workout and lose fat in hopes of one day ending up with him:


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I look away and hear more monkey fucking screeching sounds. 

Vickie must be talking. 

Dolph & Vickie are done?!?!?! YEEEEEEEEES!!!! FINALLY!!!!!!!

Best part of the show so far! It is about fucking time.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Oh burrrrrrrn


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



TeamHeadsh0t said:


> THERE IN PHILLY... DA DA DA YOU SUCK... YOU SUCK.. BA GAWD ITS KURT ANGLE


BAH GAWD KING THAT...THAT's GOTTA BE KANE.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuurn


----------



## TheNarrator23 (Feb 16, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

he just dumped the Vickster

Doplh Ziggler face turn? :mark


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Ziggler finally breaking up Vicki?
Not sure if that's a good idea since she book raw matches.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Mark Henry? :mark:


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Ddin't Ziggler win last night?? So why is Vickie mad at Ziggler asking what happened last night?


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

:lmao what vickie/cena. CENA IS HEEL


----------



## navybluehoodie (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

lol what?


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Fantastic dolph. Sack Vickie off.

Him and punk are the only things keeping this show running


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

lol the dude who said that Flair and everyone backstage is crunked made a great shout. What the fuck is going on


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

FUCK YOU.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

AJ/Zig vs Cena/Vickie

:bosh


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

jOHN cENA JUST TURNED HEEL, HAHA.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Dammit I missed that Ziggler segment. What was it about?


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



What the fuck is a face and a heel? Someone tell me.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

So, Dolph/AJ the babyfaces vs Cena/Vicki the heels


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Oh shit Dreamer!?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

OH MY GOD!


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

:bron


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Soooooo, has Dolph turned face!? I'm so fucking confused...Cena and Vickie LOL


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Ziggler face turn :mark:? 


What is this fuckery? Vickie/Cena vs Ziggler/AJ


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

What the hell? So is Vickie turning face or Cena about to turn heel or Ziggler turning face? I'm lost...


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Irish Jet said:


> The man gave his slammy away to a poor old man. A SLAMMY.
> 
> Show some fucking respect people.


WWE wouldn't have to make him pamder to the crowd so much if they didn't book him as such a heel through his actions so often. By having the two extremes Cena's characters almost ends up being well balanced in a weird way.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Dreamer


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

The ladder match was no DQ right? Why the hell did Cena attack Dolph yet say nothing bout AJ. Man Raw with no Punk really sucks. We really gonna get Cena and Vicki teaming up.

Tommy Dreamer wow.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

tommmyyyyy


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Well that was unexpected.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Last seen on WWE television jobbing to Vance Archer...


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I guess ECW chants are just easy dubs.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

E C DUB E C DUB


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

damn, Tommy's got that rogaine working


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Over/under on how long it takes for Tommy to cry?


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Tommy Dreamer!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



CroftyClaus said:


> *I didn't say it made sense. It doesn't have to make sense to be well written. I'm sure all will be made clear in the coming weeks. Cena is doing something that is anti-Cena and that's a good thing. *
> 
> 
> 
> *What happened last night? I must have missed something lol*


3MB started harassing the spanish announce team for not speaking english, and then ADR came out to save them and Ricardo, thus turning face.


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Wow Tommy Dreamer. Thats pretty awesome (at least to me) but I started marking out for a moment. I thought they were bringing in Sabu.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Dreamer wouldn't be surprise if he jobbed, Vince likes to job ex ecw guys.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Tommy Dreamer allowed to promote his own company. Good of Vince.


----------



## Ph3n0m (Mar 18, 2009)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

lmao, Tommy Dreamer... dem legends just keep on coming back to haunt Heath Slater.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Dreamer. Hell Yes!


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Who are the heels?!?!?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Dreamer? Thought he was with TNA, brother :hogan


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

TOMMY DREAMER!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Alberto has no idea how to act as a face.

Also, Cena/Vickie vs Dolph/AJ? Talk about f'ed up tag teams.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Is this how they're going get Alberto over as face? With tag teaming up with wrestlers of the past.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

JBL knows it all. He was talking about Irish rugby a few weeks back, now he's on about Socttish football.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

WHAT IS THIS? :lmao









I don't know. Dat straw grasping. I can't give a fuck about Tommy in 2012 if Beulah isn't around.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Damn, Alberto looks like he hates life.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Awesome22 said:


> What the hell? So is Vickie turning face or Cena about to turn heel or Ziggler turning face? I'm lost...


All faces are turning heel and all heels are turning faces


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Okay...Vince is desperate...Tommy Dreamer... :lmao


----------



## Pari Marshall (Jan 29, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

TOMMY FUCKING DREAMER :mark:


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

:lmao Tommy Dreamer. Hope he doesn't cry.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I was hoping for Mark Henry, but Tommy Dreamer was a nice surprise.


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

So Slater jobbed to legends not long ago as a singles wrestler, now hes doin it in a group. 

:vince


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Oh, him.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> 3MB started harassing the spanish announce team for not speaking english, and then ADR came out to save them and Ricardo, thus turning face.


I'm not sure how many people are going to count that as a "face turn". :hmm:


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



iwatchwrestling said:


> Alberto has no idea how to act as a face.
> 
> Also, Cena/Vickie vs Dolph/AJ? Talk about f'ed up tag teams.


He's been a face his whole career you clueless piece of fuck.


----------



## TheRainKing (Jun 8, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Vicki is probably going to double cross Cena.

Then Ziggler, Vicki and AJ will be some kind of team.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Welcome to Monday Night Commercial... with limited Raw interruptions.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

show should end with Vince waking up from a nightmare


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Fucking amazing. Three hour Raw, a commercial between matches and they can't get through a five minute goddamned match without ANOTHER round of commercials.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



SCRILLA CLAUS said:


> show should end with Vince waking up from a nightmare


More like his wet dream.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



SCRILLA CLAUS said:


> show should end with Vince waking up from a nightmare


I am fucking hoping this is a nightmare


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



SCRILLA CLAUS said:


> show should end with Vince waking up from a nightmare


:lmao


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Is John Cena a heel now. 

:bateman


----------



## TheNarrator23 (Feb 16, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



SCRILLA CLAUS said:


> show should end with Vince waking up from a nightmare


I think this is more a wet dream for him.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Someone please tell me what was the Ziggler segment about (before 3MB match)


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

show needs to end with Vince awaking from a bad dream


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Cookie Monster said:


> He's been a face his whole career you *clueless piece of fuck*.


Funny.

After being heel his entire run in WWE, tonight it just seemed like he was trying not to act cocky.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



SCRILLA CLAUS said:


> show should end with Vince waking up from a nightmare


With katie vick in his bed


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Where are those Patrick Bateman gifs when you need them?


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I suppose Vince could walk out of the shower and the past twelve months has been that nightmare.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

It's so weird seeing Del Rio as a babyface.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



dancer the mareindeer said:


> I'm not sure how many people are going to count that as a "face turn". :hmm:


Well, teaming up with Miz will definitely do the trick...right? Right? _Right_?

:hmm:


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

show should end with triple h coming out and doing a troll face as raw goes off air


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

ADR looks so excited.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



CamillePunk said:


> :lmao Tommy Dreamer. Hope he doesn't cry.


*Not many people will get that reference but it's POST OF THE NIGHT.*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> All faces are turning heel and all heels are turning faces


:russo


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

JBL: "Putski's going to be coming soon"

Somewhere, John Pollock just smiled :lmao


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I was promised a 3MB performance tonight by them last night at TLC


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Slater knocks Miz off the apron.

:cole1 "Slater knocking Del Rio off the apron"


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

sorry for posting that twice servers are awful tonight


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I'm Marking out hard for Tommy Dreamer
EC-DUB
EC-DUB


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

weren't 3mb gonna perform live tonight??


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

What would win the ratings war.

WCW (2000) v. WWE (2012)


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

What a joke.


----------



## TheNarrator23 (Feb 16, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



NoyK said:


> Someone please tell me what was the Ziggler segment about (before 3MB match)


Dolph is pissed at Vicki about Cena, vicki is pissed at Dolph about AJ, Dolph breaks with Vicki, Vicki announces AJ/Ziggler vs Cena/Vicki

Someone turned face or heel in that segement, but ven the writers don't know yet


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

LMFAO. "punjabi MC"


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Is that Dreamers new promotion on his t-shirt?


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> AJ/Zig vs Cena/Vickie
> 
> :bosh


Yeah really. I don't get how that is doing anything but hurting Cena. Ziggler needed to get rid of that old hag at some point, so it's about time.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

The Game will be here to save us shortly


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

The announcers are the only ones enjoying themselves apparently


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

of all matches this one gets time?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

So for the record Cena is still face right? Vickie is just teaming with him to get back at Ziggler?


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



NoyK said:


> Someone please tell me what was the Ziggler segment about (before 3MB match)





> Ziggler's ticked at Vickie over Cena costing him the World Title. Vickie's more ticked about AJ's involvement and the kiss. Ziggler denies it and wonders why Vickie even cares, since their "thing" is over...or at least Dolph thought so. He says this jealously of Vickie has gotten old and ugly...just like her. Ooooh. Vickie with a death glare, and makes a match with Dolph & AJ versus Cena and...her!


http://www.411mania.com/wrestling/news/266780


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Just end this shit already.


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

:lmao The crowd is COMPLETELY dead.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I can think of very few episodes of Raw that I've found worse than this.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

End this already, for fuck's sake.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Heavenly Invader said:


> Is that Dreamers new promotion on his t-shirt?


Yes, though I think they've only ran one show so far.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

"Dreamer getting an unbelievable reaction here in Philadelphia, the home of ECW" 

Fucking JBL. Don't ever leave me :lmao


----------



## federerthegreatest (Mar 11, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Cena/Vickie will win. Then Cena will be attacked after.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

King nobody has ever needed to tag in Tommy Dreamer. 

I now realize why they tanked the first 2 hours of this show. To get our expectations low enough to consider Tommy Dreamer an improvement.

It did not work.


----------



## TheNarrator23 (Feb 16, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Y2-Jerk said:


> So for the record Cena is still face right? Vickie is just teaming with him to get back at Ziggler?


Who knows. I bet Vince is writing the next segment during this match


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

So... Vickie's a face?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Did they just drop the whole awards thing? And have they even acknowledged yet a PPV took place last night?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

All this awkward ass silence after King's jokes. Geez.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Does anyone feel like this has going on too long?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Berzerker's Beard said:


> What would win the ratings war.
> 
> WCW (2000) v. WWE (2012)


Tough one tough one... why not make it a triple threat though and add the New Generation (95) in there as well.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

this crowd is trying...they really are


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

It's cool that we have Ric FLair and Tommy Dreamer and no one will bleed


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Please tell me The Shield will come back... PLEASE!


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

crowd is officially dead. i hope New Jack comes out and stabs everyone in the ring. E C DUB


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Well if this the last raw before the 21st....:vince


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Lawler telling jokes at the booth....

I am going to quote Walter Peck from Ghostbusters here. 

"If he does that again, you can shoot him".


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

JBL: "This gimmick is terrible"

JBL is on fire breaking kayfabe.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

So have they got something big planned for "Match of the Year" ?


----------



## FreakyZo (May 31, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

3MB are shit


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

:lmao JBL is losing his mind every second of this show. As we all are.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Amber B said:


> ADR looks so excited.


Just like Punks title reign, no?


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Christ, is this match really being structured for the tension of a Tommy Dreamer hot tag for 10 minutes?


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

I got goosebumps as soon as I heard heart and soul. Good seeing tommy back.

Also if the crowd is the least bit smart they'd boo cena and vickie. Cena is heel as fuck right now. Ziggler isn't even heeling it up or anything. He's not an asshole. I don't think he made any heel comments in his opening promo last week.


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

One of the worst Raw I've ever seen.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Woooooo!


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

What about Raven? Was he not available?


----------



## Pari Marshall (Jan 29, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Damn JBL. No forth wall, is there?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Mark Henry or HHH better appear tonight or this has to be one of the worst raws of the year


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I don't even know what to rename this thread. Completely mind fucked.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

ECW
ECW
ECW
I can't believe I'm seeing Dreamer in a WWE ring again


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Y2-Jerk said:


> So for the record Cena is still face right? Vickie is just teaming with him to get back at Ziggler?


Yeah in WWE World, apparently breaking up the super-over-constantly-cheered heel and the constantly-hated-heat-magnet-manager means that the manager is the face now.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

The main event is going to be so awesome!!!!! :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Cyon said:


> Where are those Patrick Bateman gifs when you need them?


Here:

:bateman














































And for a present gif. (Here is a penguin)


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



SCRILLA CLAUS said:


> crowd is officially dead. i hope New Jack comes out and stabs everyone in the ring. E C DUB


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Went for something to eat. Come back and the match is still on. 3MB haven't jobbed yet.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

this match is going on WAYYYYY too long.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Taker/HHH will win MOTY. Hopefully Taker comes back or even HHH to give life into this show. And maybe set something up for WrestleMania 29 :mark:

Interested in what the nominee's are though. If Show/Sheamus is in there...fpalm


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

So we had Sandow/Rey with 2 minutes, just to have 3MB vs Dreamer, Miz and Del Rio +8 minutes?


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Still a bit confused on who is face and heel at the moment. Vickie and Cena teaming up?

and as for this match....lawl Come on Mahal you can bring this crowd back...erm..


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Cookie Monster said:


> So have they got something big planned for "Match of the Year" ?


HBK return? Taker return? HHH return? (Yeah Im assuming the HIAC is taking it)


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I can't believe it...a 10 minutes match for THESE GUYS!?


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

miz going to make the hot tag to dreamer to absolutely no reaction


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

*Miz is pulling the Ricky Morton of the team.*


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

This has gone on way too long.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Amber B said:


> I don't even know what to rename this thread. Completely mind fucked.


A simple 'What The Fuck' would work


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

And this match is still going on?
Unless 3MB is winning then there is no point of continuing.


----------



## rodgersv (Feb 14, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

AJ to kiss vicki tonite book it


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Who's the dark skinned fellow with McIntyre and Slater?


----------



## Tracer Bullet (Jun 28, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

DAT HOT TAG DAT NO ONE GIVE A FUCK ABOUT!


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Imagine if after all these years, Cena finally turns heel but they choose this abomination of a show to do it :vince2

JBL with dat outstanding knowledge of British and Irish sports


----------



## sock_n_rock (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

wow the commentators sound beyond bored:uhoh


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I'm really digging this fourth wall breaking by JBL


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Can someone please explain to me why Vickie is mad at Ziggler for what happened last night? He (Ziggler) won the match, she should be happy right?


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Did Del Rio just push Drew through the announce table?


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Chain Gang solider said:


> HBK return? Taker return? HHH return? (Yeah Im assuming the HIAC is taking it)


Only if a Cena match isn't an option.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

del Rio has a face move list, he'll get the crowd a lot of "oohs" and "aaah" but not a lot of cares.


----------



## Sirtanta (Jun 14, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Damn that kick looked incredibly pretty.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

The stream is right there in front of my eyes, but I see nothing. Nothing. A nothing that stretches on forever, and it's curling its long, shadowy fingers around my neck, and it's choking, choking, choking.



Fucking Miz matches.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



TripleG said:


> Lawler telling jokes at the booth....
> 
> I am going to quote Walter Peck from Ghostbusters here.
> 
> "If he does that again, you can shoot him".


"Its true-this man has no dick."


----------



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

How fucking long is this match?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Amber B said:


> I don't even know what to rename this thread. Completely mind fucked.


Raw 12.17.12 - The Fans = Battered Housewives

Because why do I keep coming back and why can't I change the channel from this trainwreck.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Berzerker's Beard said:


> What would win the ratings war.
> 
> WCW (2000) v. WWE (2012)


WCW 2000 was getting a similar viewership to what the current WWE is now, despite going head to head with WWE during it's hottest era for ratings. I reckon WCW 2000 would do alright in this current climate.


----------



## Moustache (Oct 28, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Amber B said:


> I don't even know what to rename this thread. *Completely mind fucked.*


You've got it right there.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

This match has really killed what was a great show. More proof that Miz, ADR, and 3MB suck ass.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

TNA TNA TNA


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

WOW dat ddt


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I've just come back from taking a shit and this match is STILL going on?


----------



## wwe4evr19 (Jun 8, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



gobsayscomeon said:


> Who's the dark skinned fellow with McIntyre and Slater?



Jinder Mahal, he use to wear a religious hat. I can't remember what it is called. And had longer hair, but cut it off.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

WOW.. I'm watching a RAW in 2012 where Tommy Dreamer gets the hot tag and wins a match.

WHAT-THE-FUCK-AM-I-WATCHING?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

ADR just hates life :lmao


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Dreamers expression in wanting that tag was hilarious! He had the look like his life was on the line! :lol


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Chain Gang solider said:


> HBK return? Taker return? HHH return? (Yeah Im assuming the HIAC is taking it)


I imagine it will be one of them. Because knowing how the awards have gone so far it will be that. Unless it is Cena/Brock and Cena comes out to accept it only for Brock to kill him.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

What happened between Rosa and ADR angle? Oh yeah they dropped it...again


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I'm about to cry.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

It took longer than I thought for 3MB to become the Job Squad.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

And an even worse 4 horseman reincarnation.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I DIDNT SEE THAT FINISH COMING


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

well this show has died a thousand deaths


----------



## Pari Marshall (Jan 29, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Therapy said:


> WOW.. I'm watching a RAW in 2012 where Tommy Dreamer gets the hot tag and wins a match.
> 
> WHAT-THE-FUCK-AM-I-WATCHING?


LOL my thoughts exactly.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Legends going over young talents. Because that is always a good idea.


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

why couldnt we have commercial free raw


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I'll say one thing, Heath Slater sold that DDT pretty well.

Or maybe it's just my mind getting drilled in with the fuckery that is tonight's RAW.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Commercial free!???!!?

:mark:


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

wait, are tommy dreamer and brooklyn brawler identical twins or something?


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

There's a commercial free Smackdown tomorrow night? The fuck? Okay.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



DwayneAustin said:


> Imagine if after all these years, Cena finally turns heel but they choose this abomination of a show to do it :vince2
> 
> JBL with dat outstanding knowledge of British and Irish sports


:troll

Vince: Fuck the first 3 hours. Cena's turning heel and when that happens no one will care about what happened beforehand :vince2


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

That commercial-free Smackdown will be full of filler matches and Raw recaps. No thank you.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Not a single fuck was given for this beaker looking mother fucker.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Is Punk at the building?


----------



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Why the fuck is ADR a face?


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Take note people. If any of you people have a relative, or a maybe even a friend... someone you know that's slimy, spineless, completely and utterly selfish, conniving, cocky, and disrespectful. Simply make fun of his heritage and he will see the error in his ways, and seemingly overnight he will transform into a fun loving, courageous, and selfless do-gooder.


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao That Sheamus entrance. No one cares. :lmao :lmao


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Can't un-hear Lobster head


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Miz, ADR, and 3MB should all be fired.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Crowd not giving a shit about Sheamus


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

:damn go away Sheamus. Dat cheap pop which got no pop.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



TripleG said:


> Legends going over young *talents.* Because that is always a good idea.


:StephenA2


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I'd bet on Trips showing his face tonight. Since he's backstage and all.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

brad maddox needs to win this


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Cookie Monster said:


> Not a single fuck was given for this beaker looking mother fucker.


:bateman


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Ryback probably.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Tim Tebow's passing > this show


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Tommy Dreamer wasn't even noteworthy when he was in TNA. Come on, WWE.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Sandow needs to win this.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

What the hell is Brodus Clay doing there? :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Cocoa Butter (Dec 18, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Dreamer still gots it







also first post


----------



## TheNarrator23 (Feb 16, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

and another slammy for Ryback?

Just have sex with him already Vince.

Edit: WWE really shouldn't put a Ryback promo right after a Damien Sandow one.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

well, Ryback isn't a newcomer so how does that work?


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Brodus Clay isnt new and neither is Ryback


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Just give Ryback the Slammy already.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Cesaro or bust.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Sandow or Cesaro SHOULD get the newcomer award.

But they won't.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Ryback is obviously winning this one

Good (Y)


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



leon79 said:


> Can't un-hear Lobster head


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Maybe this Raw has been so shit and full of commercials to hype the commercial free smackdown.

If brodus clay wins this I am going to find a hamster and kill it. Cesaro should win


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Newcomer of the year will probably be Ryberg, but I want it to be either Cesaro or Sandow.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Ryback is going to win this one....

even though he technically isn't a newcomer. He was in Nexus, remember? REMEMBER?!?!?! TELL THE PEOPLE!!! (j/k)


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Ryback is taking this one too


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: The Slammy Awards*

I hope Sandow or Cesaro win. But we all know Ryback will win.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Duh! Ryback cause the idiots are voting.


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: The Slammy Awards*



iwatchwrestling said:


> I'd bet on Trips showing his face tonight. Since he's backstage and all.


Triple H showing up or not won't save this show from being a complete disaster.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I think Ryback just might win this. 
Just a hunch


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Ruback's winning this.


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Javale McGee > this show


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

RYYYYYYYYYYYYBACK! :vince2


----------



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Ryback deserves it by a mile. Anyone who says otherwise is delusional


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



attitudEra said:


> Tim Tebow's passing > this show


Jets playing Tim Tebow for a drive > This show.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Should be Cesaro. But there is a better chance of Goldust busting into my apartment and giving me the shattered dreams than that happening.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

If the voting is legit. Ryback will lose


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Ryback will win once again fpalm only reason he should appear a second time is so THe Shield could get their heat back.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

If I could rename the thread New Jack's entire rant on Jasmine St Claire, I would but that's way too long and it loses it's essence if it's edited.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Well it isn't going to be Cesaro or Sandow. I doubt it will be Brodus. That leaves one man.

Skip Sheffield.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Ah, that's Ryback winning another award, but i wanna se Cesaro winning this one.


----------



## oMonstro (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I will give this to Cesaro, the one with a title...


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: The Slammy Awards*

should be :sandow but will be ryback


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



RickeyP said:


> Javale McGee > this show


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

This show is an enhanced interrogation technique.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



TheNarrator23 said:


> and another slammy for Ryback?
> 
> Just have sex with him already Vince.


What makes you think he hasn't? :vince2


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Cookie Monster said:


> well, Ryback isn't a newcomer so how does that work?


Neither is Sandow


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Ryback probably thinks the Slammy awards themselves are chocolate covered in gold foil wrapping.


----------



## 123bigdave (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Ryback/Brodus/Sandow all should not be legible for this slammy. Default winner is Fandango imo.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

For those who haven't see this


----------



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Cena heel turn in the main event of this shitfest would be fucking hilarious


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Come on, Cesaro.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Shame Ryback is gonna take it over Sandow


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Did Punk quit?


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Sandow will win it. He needs promo time tonight.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I feel like, in spirit, this gif is the thread title.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Takertheman said:


> Newcomer of the year will probably be Ryberg, but I want it to be either Cesaro or Sandow.


You mean the Ultimate Hulk Ryberg don't you?


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Cena about to pick up that surprise newcomer of the year win. Calling it!


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Mainboy said:


> For those who haven't see this


Watching this gif over and over > This show.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I am enjoying this show so far. Zero fucks given.


----------



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

lol, as if this little pussy could rape anyone (Ads for UK viewers)


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

getting 0 xmas presents > this show


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

This show....


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: The Slammy Awards*



Awesome22 said:


> Triple H showing up or not won't save this show from being a complete disaster.


Never said it would.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Should be Cesaro, he is the only one with a title reign.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Bearodactyl said:


> Cena about to pick up that surprise newcomer of the year win. Calling it!


:lmao


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Bryan D. said:


> What the hell is Brodus Clay doing there? :lmao :lmao :lmao












you know he's about DAT ASS

:vince2


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



WashingtonD said:


> lol, as if this little pussy could rape anyone (Ads for UK viewers)


To be fair, you're a pussy if you rape someone anyway.


----------



## Cocoa Butter (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Besides some of these cringe worthy matches I still would of bought a ticket just to see Flair and New Age Outlaws. The nostalgia is to strong.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

getting your nuts massaged by a rusty cheese grater > this show


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Why did I stay awake for this show?

Commercials are everywhere. Awesome to see Flair and the NAO.
The rest... Not so much. Hoping something big happens later.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

More like WWE rigged.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Anyone know the name of the song they played when they were showing the "nominees" for newcomer of the year, or whatever? I feel I've heard it somewhere before.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I've have ran miles in the rain and haven't been as tired as I am watching this show.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Mainboy said:


> For those who haven't see this


I would rather watch that for 3 hours then this Raw enguin


----------



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



HHHGame78 said:


> Should be Cesaro, he is the only one with a title reign.


Come back when he's beat Barry Stevens


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Ryback/Sheamus confrontation? :mark:


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Marty Vibe said:


> Ryback probably thinks the Slammy awards themselves are chocolate covered in gold foil wrapping.


I would mark out if WWE had a segment involving this content. Just munches through the slammy.


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

What a shock


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

*Ryback FTW*


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Might as well be the Ryback awards.

Well, fuck.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

the guy who hasnt actually done anything...


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Fuck off, Ryback


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Yeah, Ryback winning once again! What a shock! :lmao


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

He's gonna eat the trophy!


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawn Roided up barney is back.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Antonio Cesaro is my newcomer of the year. 

US title < never winning a title apparently.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Getting pumped up for his acceptance speech.

Whoa, Owen Hart quote?


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

SLAMMY UPSET OF THE NIGHT...:bosh


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

So he can now come out and talk but couldn't earlier for the "hashtag" award. LOGIC.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Wait, so he can come out for this award?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

:vince2


----------



## TheNarrator23 (Feb 16, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

it's going to talk fpalm


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Shaq's free throws > this show


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Owen Hart? Well then.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Did you guys really expect a fucking Slammy episode to be good?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

wen :mark:


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Yes Cole, actually we can. Would love to see Cesaro uppercut this ugly mo fo.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

owen hart nice


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

So he wins one award, doesn't accept it. But then he wins a second and accepts it.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Yup Ryback


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

The newcomer of the year, who was here about two years ago.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Should have been Sandow, second choice Cesaro. This guy has been in WWE for about 9 years now.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Chump change.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Dat Owen


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

So, why didn't Ryback accept his other award?


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

:lmao Okay I quit! I quit!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Bitch get the fuck outta here. Owen wasn't speaking about your downs ass.
Now I'm mad :lmao


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I though he was gonna say "I AM NOT A NUGGET. I'M A BLACKHEART DAMNIT!"


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

ENOUGH IS ENOUGH AND I'VE HAD IT WITH THESE MOTHERFUCKING VANILLA MIDGETS WINNING THESE MOTHERFUCKING TITLES


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Ryback is talking now and he's speaking in full sentences. That was the beginning of the end for Goldberg.

He's finished. Before you know it he's gonna be a joke like Tensai. Maybe not immediately, but give it time.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Green Light will be one happy boy right about now. :Rock


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

:lmao This motherfucker quoting Owen Hart.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

not even a thank you? you're such an asshole Ryback.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Ryback only namedropped Owen Hart because he was called 'Nugget'.


----------



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Ryback the new #1 face after Cena heel turn tonight?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Lets go Antonio!


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Woah real insightful thanks ryback.......


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I would prefer receiving a Pat Patterson stinkface complete with a bacon strip infested pair of ****** tighties to this show.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Dis gonna be good!


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Ryback channeling the departed soul of Owen Hart.

He really going for dat smark approval.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Cesaro :mark:


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Huh? Did Cesaro piss someone off?


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Cesaro to get burried


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Cesaro vs Ryback hmmm


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Wait a minute. How can the fans vote on who is going to win when they have envelopes with their names in it already?

Poor Cesaro... He's gonna be fed to Ryback.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Owen Hart Reference :mark:
Ryback trying to get IWC to cheer for him.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Cesaro being offered as a sacrifice. Shame.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Cesaro speaking the truth!


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Wonder how they book this match?


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

STOP IT WWE. DON'T FEED THE LEGITIMATE TALENT TO THE DOPE WHO CAN'T WRESTLE!


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Oh fuck, Cesaro getting squashed.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

So he only accepts the award because he knew he had a match coming up. Subtle.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Does anyone notice that the winner is supposed to determined by votes, yet they have a card that the presenters open to see who won. LoL


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

PREACH IT CESARO


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Cesaro speaking the truth!


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Oh god. Cesaro so much better than Ryback and it isn't close.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Fuck you, Ryberg. You aren't fit to lace Owen Hart's ghost's boots. Can someone come put him through a table?


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Cesaro, I fucking love you so much.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Nooooo, don't make Cesaro jobbing to Ryback!


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

No. Please no.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

claudio bout to get berried


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Welp, Cesaro, it was nice knowing ya.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Ryback needs to stop smoking. 

What was the point in that promo? Seriously, this fucking show :lmao


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Please don't have Cesaro lose to Ryback.


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

rybacks promo deserves promo of the year hands down.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Cesaro with that truth.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

hearing that line made me remember...


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

"I AM THAT CHANGE".....*chants feed me more again*

yeah, some fucking change bro. That one line promo only gets you so far you malignant cunt.

Oh and Cesaro, who is more talented than this Ryback fool, is about to get squashed by Ryback. So sad.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Cesaro's wrestling will save the show.


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Cant argue with anything Cesaro said


----------



## TheNarrator23 (Feb 16, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

making US Title relevant again < Losing 3 PPV's in a row


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Linda McMahon's electoral campaign > this show


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Cesaro probably is stronger than Ryback to be honest.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Cesaro Vs Ryback? Fuck it's a shame this match will only got on for like a minute or two


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

As a Ryback fan, I feel so lonely ;_;


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

 They're gonna bitch out Cesaro. WHERE'S MY GIF


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Shield to get their revenge on Ryback in this match.

Lol, Cesaro may very well be stronger then Ryback


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

In the words of the late great Owne Hart, "That's why I kicked your leg out of your leg." :lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Hey all that momentum Cesaro was getting......it's about to stop here.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Upcoming talent and US champion. Let's bury him. :vince


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Shazayum said:


> Please don't have Cesaro lose to Ryback.


Well he sure as hell isn't going to beat him.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I still wonder how long it took for backstage to teach this idiot the catchphrase:

Backstage: Ok, try again

Ryback: Speed me Spore..

backstage: goddammit, somewhere a village is missing it's idiot.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I wouldn't doubt it for a second if Antonio is stronger.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

No need to see Cesaro get pinned here. I know everyone is face on the roster now but..


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

GOLDBERG


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

OH LORD THIS WILL BE CARNAGE :mark:

Can't rig EVERY election in America Cesaro my friend :bateman


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I think Jamarcus russell would be a better booker than the bastards in the back.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Ryback with the Jackhammer!


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Goldberg chants all over again! :lmao


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

lol goldberg chants again

...does a jackhammer, or something


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Ceasro, Shield, Punk and Bryan have been the highlights for me. Everything else for me has been average to boring to making me want to kill the writers.



GOLDBERG!!!!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

What were they chanting? Boring?

Oh Goldberg again, lol. Nevermind.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

cesaro> Ryback


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

:mark Cesaro
WWE put these two together so that they could make Ryback stronger than Cesaro so sad.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

crowd comes alive for the goldberg chants. :kobe


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Cue Goldberg chants. 


JBL talking about how and why the euro uppercut was invented? 

Goddamn I love that man!


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

This is our US champion folks!


----------



## Mlemr (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



WashingtonD said:


> Ryback deserves it by a mile. Anyone who says otherwise is delusional


Anyone who says otherwise is delusional? Lol no, your sad.

Cesaro deserved this.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: The Slammy Awards*

goldberg with the pop of the night, and he isnt even there


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



HHHGame78 said:


> In the words of the late great Owne Hart, "That's why I kicked your leg out of your leg." :lol


:lmao


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Yeah, he's Goldberg alright.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Goldberg chants abound,rofl


----------



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Goldberg chant is so fucking tired now


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Cesaro with dat power move.


----------



## Moustache (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Cesaro. Wow.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

JBL giving a shout out to Bermuda

:Rock2


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Cesaro is the true beast.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

That asshole dropped Owen's name for a cheap pop in his shit promo.

Fuck this company...I'll be tuning in tomorrow


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

King needs to shut the hell up.


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Borias said:


> PREACH IT CESARO


This


----------



## TheNarrator23 (Feb 16, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

thank god for JBL


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



RickeyP said:


> Linda McMahon's electoral campaign > this show


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

CESARO DIDN'T JOB


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Love it when heels do that.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Cesaro just continues to roll like a BOSS.


----------



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Mlemr said:


> Anyone who says otherwise is delusional? Lol no, your sad.
> 
> Cesaro deserved this.


You're*


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

It always interests me, he'll the Goldberg hazing chants, then the same crowd will get caught up in his bits and chant feed me more.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

About as good as that could go considering the state of this show.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Smart play Cesaro!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Count to 4.

COUNTOUT.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

that was a pretty fast 10 count....


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Ref was only at a count of 4


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Cesaro not getting shellshocked?

Not bad.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

well at least they didn't bury him.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Lol, the Ref was at 4 and the ball rang for the count out.

I guess they are short on time...in a three hour show.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Cesaro doing what we all should do


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Cesaro is stronger than Ryback. :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I hate everything.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I like Ryback and all, but I can't stand "Feed me more" anymore


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Well at least Cesaro wasn't pinned.


----------



## oMonstro (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

botch in the count out


----------



## TheNarrator23 (Feb 16, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

wow

actually good booking. Ryback wins and Cesaro doesn't lose momentum.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Mean Gene :mark:


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

That was a good match. Too bad they ended it.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

And it ends that way? What about giving some time to the match?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I'm glad Cesaro was protected! 8*D

I thought it was gonna be Johnny B. Badd for a second!


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Ah man I thought it was Honky Tonk Man.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Mean Gene :mark:


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

RICKY STEAMBOAT!!! :mark:


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Cesaro showed up Ryback with one move... all it took to reveal Ryback.... sad. Just sad. Love the clearly piped in chants... the entire section behind him wasn't saying a thing....


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Lol holy shit Mean Gene and Ricky Steamboat!


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

...I don't think that was the planned outcome. Smart of Cesaro


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I can get behind a Mene Gene and Ricky Steamboat appearance.


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Steamboat save us


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Cookie Monster said:


>


Thora Birch esque burger nipples.


----------



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



checkcola said:


> It always interests me, he'll the Goldberg hazing chants, then the same crowd will get caught up in his bits and chant feed me more.


Because he's fucking awesome, but the smark geeks are too hipster to admit it and have to pretend only ex-ROH guys are any good


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I'm actually really excited for the main event. The grand finale of fuckery.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Thank god Cesaro was not pinned


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

3 GAWDS on da stage


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

JR!!!!!!!! :mark:


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Why did I think Ultimo Dragon was coming out then? :lol


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Jim mother fucking Ross


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Everytime they play Steamboat's theme I think of Power Rangers :lmao


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Jr!!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

legends day today love it


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Mean Gene and Steamboat!!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

MENE FUCKING GENE

Edit

DRAGON!!!!

JR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*Faints*


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Mean Gene, Jim Ross, and Ricky Steamboat!!! 

OK, Ill mark for those guys!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Steamboat, JR and Mean Gene :mark:


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Gene better not corpse.. lol.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



O JOELY NIGHT said:


> Cesaro just continues to roll like a BOSS.


(Y)

---

I love Steamboat's Theme.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Mean Gene, Ricky Steamboat, and JR? woot.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

IM MARKIN OUT, MEAN GENE, STEAMBOAT, GOOD OLE J.R.


----------



## ThePhenomenal-1 (May 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

InB4JohnCenaWinsMOTY


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

HOLY SHIT MEAN GENE AND RICKY STEAMBOAT


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

wtb Hillbilly Jim


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Wanted to see that match. Cesaro is special in the ring.


----------



## rodgersv (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Dat Euro count out


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Wanna see one more Steamboat match. I'm sure he could still do it.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Damn. So many returns. Really want those rating to go up huh?

In before "Jr was there and he wasn't on commentary?"


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

That was good for such a short match.

Gene with that godly voice.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

I got goosebumps as soon as I heard heart and soul. Good seeing tommy back.

Also if the crowd is the least bit smart they'd boo cena and vickie. Cena is heel as fuck right now. Ziggler isn't even heeling it up or anything. He's not an asshole. I don't think he made any heel comments in his opening promo last raw


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Most awkward moment in WWE history. This company is going down.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Kabraxal said:


> Cesaro showed up Ryback with one move... all it took to reveal Ryback.... sad. Just sad. Love the clearly piped in chants... the entire section behind him wasn't saying a thing....


I noticed that too. I didn't see anyone doing anything but yawning.


----------



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

JR is The Sword


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Taker or gtfo


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Replace Cole and Lawler with JR. JR and JBL should do commentary for Raw


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Steamboat vs. Austin is still one of the best matches I've seen.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



WashingtonD said:


> Because he's fucking awesome, but the smark geeks are too hipster to admit it and have to pretend only ex-ROH guys are any good


Oh do shut up.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Commentary bashing legends...Cole you'll NEVER BE CLOSE TO MEAN GENE....


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

JR looks excited to be there.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Taker vs Trips


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

In before Taker/Trips hypefest wins the day.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Inb4 :hhh


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Ricky Steamboat just added more credibility to a Slammy in 5 seconds then anyone in history


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Punk should interrupt the winner's speech....b/c not a single punk match is gunna be on this list.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

So we had hashtag of the year, kiss of the year, and finally something relevant.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Going to be HHH/Taker. HHH is said to be backstage anyway.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Inc :hhh


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

:hhh to accept?


----------



## TheNarrator23 (Feb 16, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Take/HHH must win.

If not, Vince really needs to pack things up.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Undertaker :mark:


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

HIAC has to win it tbh


----------



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

End of an era blatantly


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Incoming :hhh


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

that Taker/Trips match looks more amazing in clips w/o the rest periods.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Lesnar vs Cena? :lmao

Wasn't that a 20 minute squash match until Cena hulked up?


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Sorry but if Brock and Cena win over Taker and HHH there is no justice.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Sheamus vs. Big Show :lmao

but not Bryan/Punk.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Really, Show vs Sheamus is a contender?


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Fucking Trips/Taker better win it. But Cena has 2 matches...fuck.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Sheamus vs Big Show :bosh


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Oh wait. Cena/Rock might win just because...you know.


----------



## Pari Marshall (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Show vs Sheamus? Really? fpalm


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Sorry but last nights TLC was better than any of these


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Cena - Rock is winning this fpalm


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

they could have stopped after Trips/Taker


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Rock vs Cena :lmao


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

This is a travesty! absolutely horrible!!


----------



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Fuck, there was some amazing matches this year


----------



## Smif-N-Wessun (Jan 21, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

These Match of the Year nominees actually aren't so bad. Needs more D-Bry vs. Sheamus (Extreme Rules), but still good enough. HHH vs. Undertaker is by far the most deserving though.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Honestly, I would say either Triple H Vs. Undertaker or Brock Lesnar Vs. John Cena deserves this one. 

It is going to the Mania match.


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Sheamus vs Del Rio should be match of the year.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

HHH/Taker should and probably will win but it wouldn't be a shocker if Rock/Cena won either.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Sheamus/Big Show? FUCKING REALLY, LIKE SERIOUSLY, WHAT THE FUCK IS WRONG WITH THE WWE. Rock/Cena > Trips/Taker.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Sheamus vs Show gets a mention but CM Punk vs Daniel Bryan doesn't? :shaq:shaq:shaq


----------



## TheNarrator23 (Feb 16, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Punk vs. Bryan was better then 3 out of 4 nominees


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Are fucking kidding me? Not one of those are with Bryan? Get the fuck outta here that bullshit.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

That cena match was poop compared to End of an Era. 

End of an Era
Cage match
Cena/Rock
Lesnar/Cena

Of those 4, end of an era is the only acceptable choice.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

No Daniel Bryan matches? :no:


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Rock/Cena :lmao

Hype of the year maybe.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

No CM Punk matches? :kobe 

Lol if they don't give it to Rock/Cena. It was a Just OK match but they hyped the damn thing for a year. That would be admitting Rocky didn't deliver.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

rock vs cena is winning it


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I missed most of it. Was Punk vs DB a nominee?


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Where in the blue hell is Punk/Bryan OTL and Sheamus/Bryan Extreme Rules?


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Big Show vs Sheamus, but no Punk vs Bryan

Fuck this company


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

2 Cena matches? Fuck he's taking this award one way or another


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Of these matches, Trips/Taker is miles ahead. Big Rock fan, but I'm just not feeling that match. I though Punk/Bryan was better than all of them, but for these choices, I'm going with Trips/Taker.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

In CM Punk's 1 year reign not one of his matches were a candidate for match of the year. #buried


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Have a feeling that Rock vs Cena will win


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Cena and Rock is probably winning this.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Brock/Cena and and Rock/Cena shouldn't be there imo. Taker/HHH wins out of those four.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

MOTY in WWE is Lesnar/Cena and then Trips/Taker, but Cena/Rock will probably win.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

No Bryan/Punk from Over The Limit?

Okay, either Taker/Triple H or GTFO


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Still not one Punk match wtf?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

HOW THE FUCK WAS BIG SHOW VS SHEAMUS A CONTENDER WHEN BRYAN/PUNK??? Fuck you WWE fuck you you fucking idiotic cunts. 

HHH vs Taker to win. Right one might actually win this time


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Where's any mathes between Punk and Daniel Bryan? Much more deserving the anything by Cena.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Brock/Cena, of those choices


----------



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Cena nominated for 2 MOTY awards

Punk, Bryan, Ziggler nominated for 0

How's it feel smark boys? :lmao


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

No mention of Punk and Bryan? nothing? nothing, even though they put on probably the most consistently amazing PPV matches all year.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Cena has to win, so he can accept, and then go to the ring after.


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

they really are pushing Cena heel turn hard tonight


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Cesaro Kingston was a better match than Show Sheamus, if for no other reason than the backbreaker to Kofi off the turnbuckle.


----------



## keiblerfan69 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

No Punk/Jericho Extreme Rules? No Punk match period?


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

LOL Punk-bryan and Bryan-Sheamus shit on three out of those four nominations


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Last night's 6-man > all of these.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

HBK/Taker/HHH
The last three men in that company who knew how to legitimately tell a story like it had 300 got damn pages. 

It also must win because of this:


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I demand to know which 8 year old composed that shortlist, and whom I can enlist to bully him relentlessly.


----------



## ThePhenomenal-1 (May 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Cena wid dem wrassling skills, getting 2 nominees for MOTY


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

If Cena/Rock wins, i just.......i don't know!


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



AlexHoHoHumph said:


> Sheamus/Big Show? FUCKING REALLY, LIKE SERIOUSLY, WHAT THE FUCK IS WRONG WITH THE WWE. Rock/Cena > Trips/Taker.


:bosh


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

MOTY is Lesnar/Cena but Rock/Cena being nominated over Punk/Bryan OTL is a tragedy. Sheamus/Bryan is also better than Sheamus/Show


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

obv Cena vs. Rock will win, despite not being anywhere near as good as the other noms.

and Punk/Bryan getting an obvious snub.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

taker/hhh will win.


----------



## Oh You Didnt Know (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Rock vs Cena match wise was probably the worst match of the year wtf. Rock is a below average wrestler who came back to wrestle after not wrestling for years and Cena is an average wrestler at best.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Meh. Don't want any of these to win lol. Well HHH Undertaker I guess. Better get an appearance from one of them.....
....OR BOTH OF THEM :mark:


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Turbo Man Prime said:


> I missed most of it. Was Punk vs DB a nominee?


:ambrose2 nope


----------



## kieranwwe (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Something tells me Rock / Cena is winning


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



FourWinds said:


> Sorry but if Brock and Cena win over Taker and HHH there is no justice.


besides the fact that the match was better.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Cena/Rock will probably win so they can progress the feud even further and sadly main event another Wrestlemania.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



keiblerfan69 said:


> No Punk/Jericho Extreme Rules? No Punk match period?


Didn't punk face Bryan at Extreme rules?


----------



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Mclovin it said:


> HOW THE FUCK WAS BIG SHOW VS SHEAMUS A CONTENDER WHEN BRYAN/PUNK??? Fuck you WWE fuck you you fucking idiotic cunts.
> 
> HHH vs Taker to win. Right one might actually win this time


Sheamus/Show was better than Bryan/Punk. Bryan/Punk was fine, but everyone knew Punk would retain, so it lost some of its lustre.

But Sheamus/Bryan was better than both of those. And where was last night's TLC in the nominations?


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

These Slammy's are all scripted. It sets up the next segment. Plus, it's blatantly obvious.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Alberto Del Rio vs Zack Ryder for the 1,335,674 th time should win this match of the year award.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Amber B said:


> HBK/Taker/HHH
> The last three men in that company who knew how to legitimately tell a story like it had 300 got damn pages.
> 
> It also must win because of this:


But that gif wasn't from that match...


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Osize10 said:


> LOL Punk-bryan and Bryan-Sheamus shit on three out of those for nominations


I certainly hope you'll be following that up by saying the one it DOESN'T shit on is Taker/Trips...


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I'd be up for a Taker appearance right now.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

This show has been the shits. The absolute shits.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

If Cena and Rock win :lmao


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Sheamus Ziggler also had an awesome match for the WHC at some PPV, I forget which


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Blue. said:


> Undertaker :mark:





Ricezilla said:


> In CM Punk's 1 year reign not one of his matches were a candidate for match of the year. #buried


Surprised by this as well...


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

the only acceptable outcome for rock vs cena winning is rocky himself coming out


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

:lmao Taker/Trips II is so over-hyped on here. God damn.

Rock/Cena will win because of the year-long hype.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

John Cena haters are out in force....


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

since the wwe unverse baby faces Dominated rock vs cena will win


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Cookie Monster said:


> Cena/Rock will probably win so they can progress the feud even further and sadly main event another Wrestlemania.


Sounds about right


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



CamillePunk said:


> Last night's 6-man > all of these.


Agreed 100%


----------



## hbkmickfan (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

How was Bryan vs Punk not nominated?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

There's no way :hhh isn't gonna get some of the spotlight tonight. It's a lock


----------



## TheNarrator23 (Feb 16, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Did you know:

Over 100 people have commited suicide while watch this years slammys


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Why are people mad? WWE doesn't give two shits about the best _wrestling_ match. They only care about star power.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

*There ya go!*


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

yea!


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Oh we'll that's good.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

DAT GAME


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Starbuck's gonna mark out


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Wasn't expecting that!!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Phew. Thank god.


HERE COMES DA :hhh :mark:


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Yes 

:bateman


Haircut :lol


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Triple H loving dat nostalgia pop.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

TRIPLE H!!!! :mark:


----------



## ThePhenomenal-1 (May 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Thank god


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

well deserved.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Trips with short hair, it just ain't right.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Emotion Blur said:


> But that gif wasn't from that match...


No kidding but it needs to happen which is why I want it to win.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

At least they got this right.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

THE GAME


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Time to bury this show!


----------



## navybluehoodie (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Correct match won atleast.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

DAT HAIR


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

burying timeeeeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrrrrr by the gammmmmmmmmmeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Triple H ego fest coming up (btw, its an overrated match)


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

called it mofuckasss


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Glad Trips and Taker won of those 4, fuck Cena


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

TRIPS DAT GAME

Lesnar/Cena deserved it though


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Good. Right match won.

DAT HAIRCUT!


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Holy hell! I'm legitimately surprised that a Cena match didn't win.

Lol at that haircut.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Just shows that unappreciated Bryan is.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Amber B said:


> HBK/Taker/HHH
> The last three men in that company who knew how to legitimately tell a story like it had 300 got damn pages.
> 
> It also must win because of this:


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao 

"You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Amber B again."


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

DAT HAIRCUT! OMG HAHA.


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Dat haircut


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Hey look, it's the retired guy.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

DAT HAIRCUT


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

holy shit where's his hair?


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

HHH's nose is twice as big with short hair.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

just came in time to play the game


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Fucking yes!


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Marking the fuck out.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

THANK FUCK


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Ah man I underestimated Triple H's propensity to steal the spotlight. Rookie mistake by me.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

righteous.

Trips :mark:

DAT POWER HAIRCUT


----------



## Pari Marshall (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

TRIPLE H! :mark:


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



CamillePunk said:


> :lmao Taker/Trips II is so over-hyped on here. God damn.


Yep!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Now HHH apologize for the last 3 hours or at least say "sike".


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

DAT haircut


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Kliq up!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Everyone said that Bobby Roode looked like Triple H....then he sheered his hair. 

Now Triple H has sheered his hair. Is everybody going to say he looks like Bobby Roode now?


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

ITS HUNTER WITH A HAIRCUT!


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

YOU GOT A HAIR CUT :Rock3


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



WashingtonD said:


> Sheamus/Show was better than Bryan/Punk. Bryan/Punk was fine, but everyone knew Punk would retain, so it lost some of its lustre.
> 
> But Sheamus/Bryan was better than both of those. And where was last night's TLC in the nominations?


Are you kidding me? It was good match but no way was it better. Big Show/Sheamus should not be on that list nor should Cena/Rock


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Boourns, they were lay on the floor for most of the match :side:, nah it was a good match but I preferred Rock/Cena.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Was there any doubt?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Surely there should be 2 slammys - 2 guys in the match.


----------



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Taker-HHH wins best match, the loser comes out to accept it


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

He looks so odd with short hair.


----------



## Cocoa Butter (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Can't believe I live in Philly and missed this, fml


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Undertaker going to come out and start ball rolling for next wrestlemania?


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

What up Vince Jr


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

shouldve given it to Sheamus/Show to troll all you geeks.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Omfg


----------



## DrowningFish (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Damn he looks young


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Sean bean in da house.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Dat haircut.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

"We Want Taker" :mark:


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

See that Cena you got a longgg way to go before you control shit :hhh


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

"We want Taker" chants.

Yes.


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

We want Taker


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Headliner said:


> Why are people mad? WWE doesn't give two shits about the best _wrestling_ match. They only care about star power.


Exactly. It's almost as if some people on here think that these awards fall outside of kayfabe.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

This is awkward...


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

They got Sean Bean in to announce a Slammy?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

LOL at We Want Taker chant.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



CHAMPviaFESTIVUS said:


> Sean bean in da house.


lol


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Lol 'Taker chants, awesome.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

*Why would 'Taker be there... he has better things to do like embalm dead bodies. *


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

WE WANT TAKER! YOU DAMN RIGHT!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Triple H will always be the guy who worked the draws


----------



## 123bigdave (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Cena v Brock should have won this.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

WE WANT TAKER


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Taker>HHH
Poor hunter


----------



## nightmare515 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

HAHAHA @ nobody caring about Trips

WE WANT TAKER!


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I'm still pissed the SD elimination chamber match gets no love. That match was brilliant.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

This show has been so bad that Trips could crap on all the talent and I wouldn't care.


----------



## Pari Marshall (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

WE WANT TAKER


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

:lmao Trips no selling.

Get it out of your system


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Nice, Triple H cameo. 

Huge We Want Taker chants. Nobody asking for Rock/Austin when spots for them had the chance. 

Undertaker = Mount Rushmore fixture. Flair sucks.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

#WeWantTaker


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

:hhh :mark: :mark: :mark:

Dat hair though :downing

That was a weird sentence "somewhere at home there is a dead guy watching with a big smile on his face"

HHH being buried by the crowd


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



AyrshireBlue said:


> He looks so odd with short hair.


He kind of looks like Lesnar with that hair.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Hunter's smile faltered when he heard that Taker chant. :ambrose2


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

But, you lost. Shouldn't the winner accept it at least?

Logic.


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

It was the end of an era... until he wrestled Brock.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



CroftyClaus said:


> *Why would 'Taker be there... he has better things to do like embalm dead bodies. *


Or tapping Michelle McCool's fine ass.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Is anyone surprised that they didn't put HHH/Lesnar on the list just because it was HHH and Lesnar?

Please pull out a "YOU TAPPED OUT" chant :lmao


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

:jpl taking up TV time over young talent


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Triple H must be going :hhh inside when his speech got interrupted by those chants.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Dude, this speech..you know it ain't that serious. Lol


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

turned it back on to hear helmsley talking about the "business". does he ever say anything else?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I just realized something. 

Two Cena matches and a Big Show match got nominated, but no Punk matches? 

Money in the Bank bout with Bryan? Extreme Rules with Jericho? Seriously, none of those?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

HBK was just the ref, Triple H, you weren't working with him in that match


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

We want Taker AND Michelle McCool.


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

"You tapped out"


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Nash should come out and powerbomb him and take the award for their Ladder match from last TLC.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

He'll acknowledge that one though...


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Triple H is amazing


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Surprised the Nash vs HHH's sledgehammer ladder match where you have to win via pinfall even when you climb the ladder to retrieve the sledgehammer didn't win.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Damn, after a decade of watching Triple H with long hair, it looks so awkward seeing him like this.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

TRIPS WITH DEM 2003 LEVEL 15 MINUTE PROMOS AGAIN! DAT GAME


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Triple H: "End of an error!"

Oh I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Building for Taker..


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Triple H pre-booking the Undertaker's WM match like this is EWR/TEW.


----------



## Jimmay (Sep 24, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

UNDATAKAH!


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Undertaker is gonna return.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

good no Brock mention


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

If we rewind to last Wrestlemania, how would you feel if I told you that only 1 of the 4 matches up for Match of the Year would happen after April?


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

So we haven't seen the last of Deadman.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



That's irrelevant said:


> Or tapping Michelle McCool's fine ass.


*While embalming dead bodies.... *


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Of course we haven't. He will be back around Elimination Chamber time for a new feud.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

HOLY SHIT TAKER TO WRESTLE AT WM 29


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Hi, I'm Triple H. And I don't give a FUCK about kayfabe or maintaining the element of magic and surprise.


----------



## navybluehoodie (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

no tommy


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Amber B said:


> Surprised the Nash vs HHH's sledgehammer ladder match where you have to win via pinfall even when you climb the ladder to retrieve the sledgehammer didn't win.


YES x10000000000


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Shield destroying Dreamer


----------



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Colonel_Slapnuts said:


> :jpl taking up TV time over young talent


Yeah, we really wanna see more Tyson Kidd and Zack Ryder, not the GOAT live in person


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Tommy Dreamer is here? INJUSTICE!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

The Shield taking out the trash lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Oh no. They attacked Dreamer. The horror. The shock. The apathy.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Shield!!! Yessss


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Thought he was challenge Brock, but just made sure we knew Taker would be back. Well done, Trips. 

Oh, Shield taking out Dreamer. Rollins is boss. "This is the Shield's house, Tommy!"


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Stop talking Seth, just stop fucking talking.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Shield randomly beating up Dreamer :lmao


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Ricardo :lmao


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

ROOOOOOOOAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRR

Sit down, Tommy. Ricardo? lol


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

shield



wut r u doin



shield



stahp



shield pls


----------



## Jimmay (Sep 24, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

DAT SHIELD


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

THIS IS THE SHIELD'S HOUSE TOMMY


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Damn Dreamer getting owned


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

HAHA yes! Fuck yeah! Fuck Tommy Dreamer!

Hope he doesn't come out on TV and suck up to the Shield like he did when Fortune did this to him.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

noooo get your hands off of Ricardo!


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

WTF was Ricardo doing?


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Shield are geeks having been relegated to beatin up Tommy Dreamer.

Reigns = Meanie
Rollins = Stevie
Ambrose = Nova


:lmao of all the babyfaces Ricardo makes the save??


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Ambrose putting the boots to Dreamer! :lol


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

and we havent seen the last of your HHH


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Ricardo to the rescue.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

LMAO @ RICARDO "WUT RU GAIZ DOIANG'


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

wtf ricardo?! :lmao


----------



## Pari Marshall (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Aaaand with that, I am out of fucks to give. I'm out.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Tommy Dreamer doing Ric Flair's beat down?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Tommy Dreamer crying?


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Oh shit, The Shield is awesome! :mark:


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

What exactly was the point of that?


----------



## TheNarrator23 (Feb 16, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Shield destroying Ricardo?

THIS ... MEANS ... WAR


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Rollins forever sounding like Bill Alfonso. :lmao 
Would wreck that though.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Ricardo is really not having much luck with these three man factions.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

The Shield hates that Dreamer was midcard/jobber in the WWE, I guess..


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

light it up


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Marty Vibe said:


> Triple H: "End of an error!"
> 
> Oh I'll believe it when I see it.


You've been really good fucking value tonight Marty.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

What injustice has Dreamer done?


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Of course Vince wouldn't let Dreamer off the hook, atleast The Shield got some of their heat back.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Now you may have the material to turn Alberto Del Rio face


----------



## DrowningFish (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

That's for 3mb tommy


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Nice speech by Duke Nukem


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Oh boy, here we go.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Did I just see Malenko?


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

is this bitch back in the Main event? seriously, get her off my god damn screen already


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

"We couldn't get Flair. Dreamer is a fine replacement."


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

lmao why was ricardo there? 

HHH was obvioulsy too busy preparing his speech/15 min promo to care about what happened on the show


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Bossy AJ


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

To those saying Taker/Trips is overrated:

It was an excellent match. Best of all time? No. But it was definitely the best offering from the Fed this year, and that's why it won. Its the best match they put out this year.

Cena/Rock was very underwhelming, Sheamus/Bryan and Sheamus/Punk had nowhere near the amount of story-they were just well worked matches, and Cena/Lesnar was very solid right up until the ending which completely ruined it. Taker/Trips had pretty much everything you could want as a fan. I don't agree with everyone saying it was the greatest match ever, but it was certainly the best WWE match of 2012.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Whoever said "this is the shield's house" sounds like a herb

that group...


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

''Light it up, light it up, light it up.''










Fuck off!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Oh not this bitch.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

She gonna cut a promo from atop the ladder? The hell?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Cole "AJ Lee won Kiss of the Year" 

JBL: "And she was the Runner Up. And the Runner Up to the Runner Up. And the Runner Up to the Runner Up to the Runner Up" 

LOL!!! Thanks again JBL! 

Put him at the booth every Monday! THIS I COMMAND!!!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Queen Akasha said:


> What exactly was the point of that?


Vince making sure he gets his money's worth of paying Dreamer.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

AJ promo time


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

i hope she fucking jumps. PLEASE GOD.


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Did anyone ever really care about AJ? Or was she just kinda over cause she was next to Bryan and got the rub from the YES chant?


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

"Your either NEXUS or against us, DREAMER!"


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Oh great AJ in a mixed gender tag match main event.....

THANK YOU HUNTER...clap clap clapclapclap

THANK YOU HUNTER...clap clap clapclapclap


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Look at that ass climb


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Amber is praying hard that the ladder topples over :lol


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Oh she's gonna speak..


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Haven't *heard* the last of the Undertaker :hmm:

Punk has ears which can hear things :hmm:


Of course :|



TAKER v PUNK AT MANIA :mark:


----------



## federerthegreatest (Mar 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Damn you Sky TV adverts, what is with all these Stella adverts


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

AJ to get sum cheap heat


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Dem shorts on AJ :kobe4


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

"What is she doing?"

*cut to commercial*


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I wonder if AJ will be on that ladder for the entire commercial break?


----------



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

How can they chant boring at Big Show but not this insufferable little slut?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

If the ladder tips over while she's on it, is it okay if I laugh?


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



magusnova said:


> What injustice has Dreamer done?


He appeared on tv earlier.


----------



## Jeffie (Feb 2, 2010)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Dreamer makes sense if we think about the promos and "hate" that Ambrose had towards Foley earlier in the year when people started getting excited about Ambrose


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

This bitch Cray


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

The use of gifs in posts on here have been more entertaining than the show itself .


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Cena to push her off to complete his heel turn?


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

What's AJ doing? MAYBE THESE COMMERCIALS WILL ANSWER YOUR QUESTIONS!


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Tommy Dreamer had it coming.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

:damn that kick by Ambrose broke Tommy's back.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



WashingtonD said:


> How can they chant boring at Big Show but not this insufferable little slut?


You damn right!:no:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Amber B said:


> If the ladder tips over while she's on it, is it okay if I laugh?


It wouldn't be okay if you didn't laugh.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

somewhere Shane Douglas is crying.

the Kliq wins a slammy, Dreamer returns as the ECW legend, and Flair stays getting pops.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

i guess we will see orton/del rio joinning force to take on the shield in the next month


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Mixed tag main event. I'm officially tapping out now.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



WashingtonD said:


> How can they chant boring at Big Show but not this insufferable little slut?


Big Show is in a feud with Sheamus.
AJ is in a storyline with Cena and Ziggler.
That's how.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



O JOELY NIGHT said:


> Amber is praying hard that the ladder topples over :lol





Amber B said:


> If the ladder tips over while she's on it, is it okay if I laugh?


You know me well :lmao


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

what is AJ doing?! 

Kevin Bacon probably knows, look at his advert!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Ziggler to get on the ladder too and AJ to ride him on live tv :cheer


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

AJ is an anorexic whore


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



iwatchwrestling said:


> Cena to push her off to complete his heel turn?


It's Philly. Man-on-woman violence is not only accepted, it's encouraged.

Crowd would give him a standing ovation.


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Dat ass when climbing the ladder

















:ass


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



magusnova said:


> What injustice has Dreamer done?


Hogging up that spotlight for the last time.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



iwatchwrestling said:


> Cena to push her off to complete his heel turn?


:bateman


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



iwatchwrestling said:


> Cena to push her off to complete his heel turn?


That would be the greatest moment of the modern era. Seriously it would.


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> Dem shorts on AJ :kobe4


:lol :yes


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Amber B said:


> If the ladder tips over while she's on it, is it okay if I laugh?


Yes.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Hoping Taz leaves TNA so The Shield can beat his ass like I would have if he didn't block me on twitter like the coward bitch he is.


----------



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Scarlett Johannson ad stealing the show (UK viewers)


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Live sex celebration on top of the ladder? Kinky.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



CamillePunk said:


> Hoping Taz leaves TNA so The Shield can beat his ass like I would have if he didn't block me on twitter like the coward bitch he is.


:lmao


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I like how the officials were like, take it outside to the Shield, it'd be ok if they beat the crap out of ring announcers and legends if it were outside


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



CamillePunk said:


> Hoping Taz leaves TNA so The Shield can beat his ass like I would have if he didn't block me on twitter like the coward bitch he is.


sounds like a good story. Please elaborate!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

All I know is that if AJ goes near Rollins, someone's getting a swift kick in the jugular.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



iwatchwrestling said:


> Cena to push her off to complete his heel turn?


But AJ is a heel now (at least I'm pretty sure she is). So a face pushing a heel off of a ladder would hardly be a heel turn.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Cookie Monster said:


> Oh she's gonna speak..


:lol That's anytime when a diva has a mic in her hand.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I am starting to think Mark Henry is not returning tonight.

FUCK YOU WWE


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



CamillePunk said:


> Hoping Taz leaves TNA so The Shield can beat his ass like I would have if he didn't block me on twitter like the coward bitch he is.


Well, his commentary is a pretty clear indicator that he needs some violence to smarten up.


----------



## federerthegreatest (Mar 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



WashingtonD said:


> Scarlett Johannson ad stealing the show (UK viewers)


That advert has come on so much, it's almost convinced me to buy it for the girlfriend for Christmas lol.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



SteenIsGod said:


> AJ is an anorexic whore


As I said. the chick in my avatar is hotter. Heck the chicks in my sig are hotter and they're comic characters


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



CamillePunk said:


> Hoping Taz leaves TNA so The Shield can beat his ass like I would have if he didn't block me on twitter like the coward bitch he is.


He blocked you :lmao I thought only Goldust blocked ppl


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Amber B said:


> Rollins forever sounding like Bill Alfonso. :lmao
> Would wreck that though.


*Give that man a whistle and an RVD!*


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



WashingtonD said:


> Scarlett Johannson ad stealing the show (UK viewers)


Stone Cold E.T needs to come to planet earth, order some whitecastle and whip vince mcmahons ass.

only then will I be satisfied with this show


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

RAW needs more of Lita's boobs. 










:damn


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Cyon said:


> Live sex celebration on top of the ladder? Kinky.


:cena and vickie

:vince


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Boy, that 5 minute commercial block didn't kill my interest in A.J.'s statement. No sir.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



RickeyP said:


> what is AJ doing?!
> 
> Kevin Bacon probably knows, look at his advert!


Possibly in the top 5 all time most annoying series of adverts ever.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I really hope she falls.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

There's more than one verse in that song :lmao


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



CamillePunk said:


> Hoping Taz leaves TNA so The Shield can beat his ass like I would have if he didn't block me on twitter like the coward bitch he is.


Random but entertaining. This story has me more intrigued than tonight's RAW.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

someone needs to start a jump bitch jump chant.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

AJ on a pole match?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



KuritaDavion said:


> It's Philly. Man-on-woman violence is not only accepted, it's encouraged.
> 
> Crowd would give him a standing ovation.


Or, as Batista would say, it's not only welcomed...............................it's allowed.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Fuck, I thought she didn't have a microphone.


----------



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

So this 3 hour show was just a vehicle for the upcoming Vickie Guerrero face turn?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Ziggler should take a bump off the ladder onto the floor. That would make my night.


----------



## Living Tribunal (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I guess she just stood on top of that ladder for 4 fucking minutes?


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

This is the most pages ive seen in this thread since raw 1000. For such a shit show


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Punter said:


> RAW needs more of Lita's boobs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Full of surprises, no. Full of jizz, yes.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Would laugh so hard if she fell down the ladder


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Push her. Someone please fucking push her.


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

"AJ, you're hot!"


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

this could be the beginning of the weirdest masturbation video ever.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Did... did they have to listen to her music through that entire ad break?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I lol'ed so hard if Cena ran down and pushed the ladder


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

So the shield will feud with Del Rio and Miz and AJ back in the main event spotlight....AHHHHHHHHHHHH

I knew TLC 2012 was the worst thing that could have ever happened


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Cookie Monster said:


>


I'm mesmerized by her eyelashes.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

she needs to stop taking such long pauses


----------



## Tracer Bullet (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

The longest past day of her life no doubt.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



magusnova said:


> Random but entertaining. This story has me more intrigued than tonight's RAW.


After he said NO to Joey Ryan I challenged him to a shoot fight and his FAT cowardly orange penguin ass blocked me.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Love he ain't my hero. Push him off a ladder again please


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

AJ must suck a mean dick. No other reason to justify her amount of screen time.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Amber B said:


> All I know is that if AJ goes near Rollins, someone's getting a swift kick in the jugular.


Well she's already done half the roster. I reckon she'll be looking for some fresh meat soon :hayden3


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

WHY?!!!!!!!!!!!


SHE DID IT....FOR THE ROCK!


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

"JOHN CENA CALLED ME A ****! VIVA LA RAZA!"

Only acceptable promo.


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Everyone's favourite haha, he's been booed out of the building tonight.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Amber B said:


> There's more than one verse in that song :lmao


That completely bent my mind up when they came back from the ad break. I thought it was a pop up at first.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

It's almost been a year of AJ in the main event spotlight.

It's an injustice, Shield, throw this bitch off the ladder through the announce table.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Emotion Blur said:


> But AJ is a heel now (at least I'm pretty sure she is). So a face pushing a heel off of a ladder would hardly be a heel turn.


It actually sounds like a face move to me given what most of the faces get away with nowadays.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Seriously, this is going to end the show? WTF?!?!?!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Cena is not everyone's favorite hero! 

AJ just became the biggest babyface in the company after pulling something like that.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I think AJ only climbed that ladder expecting to fall down a slide when she got to the top.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Someone push that bitch off the perfectly clean ladder


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I can't.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Alright...


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

AJ: and a couple of hours ago wagg tweeted me "please"


----------



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Slut chant, just like I asked for! Thankyou Philly


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

AJ is awesome and HOT


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Did I hear "Jump! Jump! Jump! Jump!" chants?!


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Oh, she sounding like a bratty slut...


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Those shorts are sending a clear sexual message.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

oh FFS vickie


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

AJ why won't strip for me?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Cookie Monster said:


>


Fucking hate that ad.

''I stopped at a gas station last night....''

''The bus boy at the hotel this morning....''

Brazzers.jpg.


----------



## EnemyOfMankind (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

this shit is closing raw? REALLY?


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

And I change the channel

Wait so is Vickie the face or the heel?

Shouldn't dolph be the face in this feud, what has he done wrong?


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



SCRILLA CLAUS said:


> someone needs to start a jump bitch jump chant.


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Cheers :lol


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Fuck, Vickie. Let her finish so we can bring closure to this dumbass feud.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I can't believe I'm saying this but I'm glad Vicki interrupted this segment.


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*










I'm out.


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I would have loved to sit close to the ring so I could look up at AJ's ass!


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

My god AJ looks so hot bent over on the stairs like that


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

What I would give to be in that front row behind AJ...


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

DESE TWO GIRLS MAN


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Amber B said:


> There's more than one verse in that song :lmao


I had no idea either :lol


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Please tell me they aren't trying to turn Vickie face. Please please!


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Berzerker's Beard said:


> AJ must suck a mean dick. No other reason to justify her amount of screen time.


:vince


----------



## Jimmay (Sep 24, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

DAT SHAKE


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I am going to let you all in on a little secret. 

Vickie Guerrero is going to be in the Hall of Fame one day. 

I am dead fucking serious.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Berzerker's Beard said:


> AJ must suck a mean dick. No other reason to justify her amount of screen time.


I bet Vicki can work it like none other though.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

AJ/Ziggler are the babyfaces in this match


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Earlier Vickie said she has to explain why she did it to her and the audience but now she says noone.cares why she did it?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

She did it for the Rock.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

This is the most awkward RAW I have ever seen.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



abrown0718 said:


> Alright...


:lmao


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

this....


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Borias said:


> AJ on 5 poles match?


fixed


----------



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Vickie double turn incoming


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Ziggler and AJ are going to fuck later not joking I can totally see that happening by the end of this year


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

She should be.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



abrown0718 said:


> Alright...


OMG when did she do this? :lmao


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

AJ appears to more comfortable as a character as a heel...


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Borias said:


> AJ on a pole match?


*Which pole would she be on? There's about 15 in the back to choose from.*


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Flair should come out to pull the swerve on Cena and be Ziggler's manager.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

How is Dolph Ziggler a heel?

Seriously.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Even Cena is getting a crap reaction :lmao


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Cena is a cornball brother


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Cena makes me want to boycott the WWE.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Someone stuff Cena's own shrunken nutbag down his throat please


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Amber B said:


> OMG when did she do this? :lmao


British X Factor final :lol


----------



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



NoyK said:


> Did I hear "Jump! Jump! Jump! Jump!" chants?!


It was "Slut, slut slut".. they used to chant it back in the good ol' days


----------



## Mlemr (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Tommy Dreamer was a great pick for a beatdown by the shield. One of the best moments in recent history when he showed up on RAW. 



WashingtonD said:


> You're*


You further showed your sadness, but you know that, probably just trying to troll me there.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Amber B said:


> She did it for the Rock.


Vince just saw this and will use it for Cena/Rock part 2


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

And we're just gonna gloss over how Cena and Vickie do not get along, or for Smackdown how Ziggler almost took Shows title, but they're teaming tomorrow.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

OORA OORA OORA


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



abrown0718 said:


> Alright...


:lmao :lmao


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Boooo. AJ just stay away from Roman and it's all good hmmmkay


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Unless there's an overrun, this match will be about 3 minutes.

Edit: Ziggler's better chants, and Cena no sells them. Smiling bastard.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

It's almost over, guys....it's....almost....over. *sheds single tear*


----------



## DCY (Jun 20, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Amber B said:


> OMG when did she do this? :lmao


That's what I want to know. :lol :lol


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Osize10 said:


> I bet Vicki can work it like none other though.


Fuck that, just imagine AJ looking at you while she's working it! <3


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Osize10 said:


> I bet Vicki can work it like none other though.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

So Cena is not bothered at all that Vickie Guerrero is his partner?


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

ZIGGLER'S BETTER chant :yes


----------



## ThePhenomenal-1 (May 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Zigglers better chant


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Amber B said:


> OMG when did she do this? :lmao


X-Factor I believe. Saw the gif and *dead*


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

ziggler's better?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I'm just gonna focus on AJ's ass


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

dem shorts.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Loving the Ziggler's Better chant.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I'm ashamed Philly didn't start a "She has Herpes" chant at AJ. ECW really is dead.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Flair's gonna be all up in that loosey goosey tonight.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Did the crowd chant "Ziggler's Better" :mark:


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

High Pitched "Let's Go Cena!" 

Bass in their Voices "Cena sucks!"


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Honestly, this episode actually felt short. Must be me losing my mind with all of what's happened tonight.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

More piped in chants? Seriously, that section wasn't invovled at all.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

are you all gay or something? stop paying attention to AJ start paying attention to zigglers ass


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Heavenly Invader said:


> Fuck that, just imagine AJ looking at you while she's working it! <3


I dunno, she might be the kind of woman to bite you if she felt like it, and that's a scary thought.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Can something good happen already?


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Someone make that AJ entrace a GIF. ASAP.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

AJ's ass! Bah Gawd!! :mark:


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

So Cena was so irate at Ziggler earlier that he beat him up and therefore Ziggler couldn't win the WHC. But now that he's actually allowed to fight Ziggler in a match, now he's all smiles?


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

AJ would get off on Cena hitting her. 

So would I.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

The booking is so ass backwards. Cena is heel, stop insulting our intelligence.

Meanwhile in my pants... AJ!


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

AJ looks so much like my girlfriend...


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Vickie is so bad in the ring.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Never has two women rolling around getting sweaty been less sexy.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I'm so fucking confused


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I swear that AJ/Vickie sound like two chimpanzees involved in a battle over territory.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I don't get it. Who are the faces and the heels in this match?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Derek said:


> I'm ashamed Philly didn't start a "She has Herpes" chant at AJ. ECW really is dead.


If an "AJ will suck dick for crack" sing along happens, I'll cry tears of joy.


----------



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Are we supposed to be cheering for Vickie?


----------



## rodgersv (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

AJ Dem shorts


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

"Ziggler's Better!"


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Yeah Ziggler's better, but this main event sucks


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Ooh that DDT


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Emotion Blur said:


> So Cena was so irate at Ziggler earlier that he beat him up and therefore Ziggler couldn't win the WHC. But now that he's actually allowed to fight Ziggler in a match, now he's all smiles?


Dat Emotion :cena2


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

What is going on???


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

DAT DDT


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

God I love Ziggler's DDT


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

LOVE that jumping DDT.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

the shield need to come destroy Cena to end the show if there is any justice in this world.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

well i guess cena can't have ziggler beating him so he needs to get a win back ;_;

hopefully shield or something interfere but that's not gonna happen. HENRY return and put cena in the hall of pain plz


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

So AJ, with whom WWE acknowledges as a wrestler (sometimes), suddenly can't handle her own against an overweight middle aged woman with no ring experience? Fucking logic.


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I can't stand Cena but he sells ddt's like a boss.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



deadman18 said:


> AJ looks so much like my girlfriend...


You date adolescent males?


----------



## shought321 (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I've never felt pain like having to see AJ on my Tv screen.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

UNDERTAKER OR SOMEONE RETURNING I CALL IT

....I WISH


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Just had a random thought how much money do you think you could make if you had a big beard and dyed it white around this time of year?


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

This was easily one of the best shows in years.

Now just replace the word "best" with "worst, replace the word "in" with "of", and replace the word "years" with "all time".


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I'm so confused.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

What is the purpose of having vickie or aj on RAW?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

OH SHIT


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

it will end with Ziggler jobbing to Cena, again...


----------



## navybluehoodie (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Big E Langston? 
Why?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

DA NO SELL.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

BIG E LANGSTON!!!!!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

BIG E LANGSTON!?


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Who is this?


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

WHAT!!! Who is that black guy?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

AJ going interracial.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

who the fuck?


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Who the hell is the Black guy?


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Da Fuq is that guy?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

who?


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

BIG E LANGSTON FUCK YEAH


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

BIG E LANGSTON


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

*AJ has finally went black!*


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

dafuq?


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

B IG FUCKING E LANGSTON OMFG YES !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Big E? The hell is this?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

AJ just has cock all about her.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Philly. Make me happy by chanting a "End this Show!" chant.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Hey it's Mark Henry x Bobby Lashley.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Big E!?!?!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Who the fuck is this?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

:vince2 blowing his load


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Big E!!!!!!


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

AJ has on demand black meat in the back.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Who the fuck?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

What in the sweet jesus humping shitfuck


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

BIG E


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Random black guy?


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

BIG E?


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

BIG E. ARE YOU KIDDING!!!! :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Oh my god :lmao
Oh my fucking god :lmao


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Big E?


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

IT'S BLACKBACK!!


----------



## EnemyOfMankind (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

black ryback is here


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

:lmao And now AJ loves the ebony stick. Why not?


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

lulwut?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

:lmao this fucking company.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Amber B said:


> Flair's gonna be all up in that loosey goosey tonight.


He got a taste earlier. Why do you think he was late to the podium? 

:westbrook2


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

AJ got the jungle fever!!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Big E Who?


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

:vince2

Big E? da fuck.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

So AJ screwed Cena over because of black cock? Fair enough.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

BIG E LANGSTON

AJ WANTS THAT BLACK COCK

:lmao all round horrible show


----------



## Cocoa Butter (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

OH FUCK! BOBBY LASHLY IS BACK!


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

HOLY FUCK I CANT BELIEVE IT YES BIG E FUCKING LANGSTON !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I'm actually lol'ing.. wtf is going on?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

O look... another roid freak for McMahon to jack off to. Fuck this company.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

BIG E LANGSTON

WWE has been bringing up NXT guy lately.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

What in the name of fucking Christ...


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

WHAT THE FUCK JUST HAPPENED??? LIKE SERIOUSLY WHAT???


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

So they get another jacked up muscle guy?


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Quite literally one of the worst RAW's I have ever seen.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

DA FUQ?????????????


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

IT'S THE NATION OF DOMINATION


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

DAT ENDING :vince3


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

So, this is pretty much the EXACT same storyline as they did with Kane and Cena last year when he returned with the mask...


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Enter Bobby Lashely 2.0, just kidding.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I thought that was Lashley for a moment.

So I guess AJ's sleeping with yet another guy.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

AJ screwed Cena over for that black peen


----------



## TheRainKing (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Greatest RAW ending ever.


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Random ass debut for the win.


----------



## Jimmay (Sep 24, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

NATION OF DOMINATION!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Look, more fuckery.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

WWE needs help...


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Vince must've mistaken Big E Langston for Mark Henry.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

wait... what?


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

1000 Monkeys injected with Vince Russo's DNA would have made more sense typing out a script then that.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I applaud WWE for trying it with these new superstars. Ambrose, Reigns, Rollins, Langston etc. Lets just hope they don't fuck up this crop like they did with the last bunch and turn them into people we don't care about.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

AJ finally doing interracial I see

:westbrook2

Fuck is up with homey's Simon Phoenix haircut :bosh


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I really don't know.
Like really.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

What the clusterfuck is going on with this booking?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Good show except for the Miz, ADR, 3MB match. Yes, the show was full of fuckery and didn't have much to do with what happened last night at TLC, but if you just look at it as a one off, goofy award show with some wrestling in the middle it wasn't all that bad. I was entertained.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I see Headliner's missing, and suddenly there's a black dude with AJ. Coincidence?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

After watching everything tonight and then that ending my brain hurts alot I need to lay down jeez


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Welp, it was only a matter of time before AJ became unsatisfied with white meat.

Now she got herself some good ol big jim


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

#RYBLACK


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I said I wanted Mark henry not just any random muscularly black guy!!!!


----------



## RichardRude (Aug 29, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

ENTER THE RYBLACK.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Is this storyline not enough of a clusterfuck? Now we've got Ryblack to top it all off.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

So how meaningless is the NXT title?


----------



## You Know It (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

OMG it's Ryblack!


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I am literally choking with laughter, and every time I stop I start all over again.

Absolute worst Raw I've ever seen.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I didn't see TLC, but I heard it was a pretty good show. 

They follow it up with one of the worst Raws of the year. Good for them.


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Ohno for NXT champion, I guess.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

What the fuck? So AJ now is with the black guy but earlier in the night dry humped Ziggler? I dunno get this storyline. Horrid Raw. Fucking horrid.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

debut PE


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I'm calling it: RYBACK VS RYBLACK in the main event of wrestlemania


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

So what was the purpose of Langston showing up? Just to SWERVE us? Russo would be proud! :russo:


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Mark Henry looks different than I remember


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I hope Big E leads to the creation of a black Four Horsemen with PTP and MVP.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

That legitimately is one of the weirdest episodes of Raw I have ever seen. From Boogeyman's return, Flair's entire segment, Santino totally breaking kayfabe, Ziggler and Cena's apparent double turn that wasn't, Langston's debut, everything about it was just weird as hell, I'm totally confused trying to figure out what the hell is supposed to be happening.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I wonder if Vince changed his tone. Langston is better at pretty much everything than Ryback is.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

That just left me completely speechless and confused. That may have been the worst RAW of the year. I'm not even joking.


----------



## rzombie1988 (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I reviewed the show with pics/gifs/quotes here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2012/12/wwe-monday-night-raw-12172012-review.html
Overall thoughts: Bad Show. It was very boring and the Cena and Cesaro stuff was bogus. The show just dragged and dragged and not all the returns in the world could have helped it. Atleast Big E is here.
Some shots from the show:


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

So one of the most lackluster RAWs in recent memory, which is amazing as it featured the return of Ric Flair, ends with the debut of Ryblack to close the show? Really?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Big E called up before Wyatt. fpalm fpalm


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

i knew AJ was into that mandingo. somewhere Jay Lethal feeling impotent.


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Ima rant for a little bit...So they just debut Big E, yet they fuck up again, Cole introduced him from NXT so there's no mystery as to who he is, I mean why have that? He lays out the top guy in the fucking company, and as he stands in the middle of the ring looking all menacing and shit...they play AJ's music....... AUGH WHY THE FUCK DO THEY NOT DO THE LITTLE THINGS? JUST HAVE COMPLETE SILENCE AND LET THE CROWD TAKE IN WHAT HAPPENED? SERIOUSLY?!?!??!? 

Have him look fucking awesome, but lets just completely shit on it and have AJ prance around him like a fucking idiot. They just should have had her say why she fucked over Cena, then get the fuck out of the ring. I'm fucking sick of her and now the bitch is getting her own stable now apparently..... *sigh*


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Okay, this Raw was straight after a hot PPV in TLC, had New Age Outlaws, RIC FLAIR, Triple H and the debut of Big E. Langston and was STILL one of the worst episodes of Raw they've ever broadcast. Only the WWE can do this.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*










I guess this image does not only apply to math anymore.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

This storyline needs to end immediately. Just one big clusterfuck.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I've honest to Christ never been so fucking confused in my life, my brain feels like it's gonna explode from bewilderment


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

When in the fuck did they reform the nation?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



SCRILLA CLAUS said:


> #RYBLACK


Also could use BlackTista or Choc Lesnar.


----------



## Living Tribunal (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

This Big E Langston look's fucking retarded. He's all buff and shit but his face look's like a toddler.


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Soooooo Kassius Ohno for NXT Champ?


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

TLC = Great show
Tonight's Raw = Jobber entrances and mind fuckery


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

So AJ finally wants to try some of that Ryblack's beef whistle


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Homeboy looking like he just saw Cool Runnings.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



KuritaDavion said:


> I see Headliner's missing, and suddenly there's a black dude with AJ. Coincidence?


I think you're onto something there.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I haven't seen much of NXT, so I can only say that I hope Big E doesn't get saddled with nickname of "Black Ryback". Hope he can actually wrestle.


----------



## rzombie1988 (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I reviewed the show with pics/gifs/quotes here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2012/12/wwe-monday-night-raw-12172012-review.html

Overall thoughts: Bad Show. It was very boring and the Cena and Cesaro stuff was bogus. The show just dragged and dragged and not all the returns in the world could have helped it. Atleast Big E is here.

Some shots from the show:


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Given Ryback gets Goldberg chants does that mean Big E Langston gets Ryback chants!!


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

this show was fun. may have been a complete trainwreck, but it sure as hell wasn't boring. fuck the haters.


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Not going to lie.. I thought it was Ryback. (In the shadows)


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

This has another Lord Tensai in the making


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

another juiced to the gills roidhead.. I am NOT impressed. He looks like he jsut got off the exact same steroid cycle and training program Ryback did before he debuted.


----------



## wwetrex (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

The Racism on here is mindblowing. You guys act like you never seen a black man before.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

So, every guy who wins the NXT title is called for the main-roster? I want Waytt as the next NXT Champion :mark:


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I'm scratching my head about Langston's finisher... He falls on his back, for his opponent to land flat on him? That looked fucking retarded.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Stick this show in a time capsule and label it "WWE 2012".


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

OMG it's RYBLACK!!!


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Shazayum said:


> I'm calling it: RYBACK VS RYBLACK in the main event of wrestlemania


:vince

Well there's 3 hours of my life I won't get back. Depressing, ruining the ~JOY.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

What a fucking terrible RAW. It just had no damn structure. It almost felt as if this shit was booked on the fly. Also the fucking commercial breaks!!! Commercial free SD just ins't worth commercial breaks on RAW every damn 5 minutes.

WWE fucked themselves by having the Slammys right after TLC tbh. Where was the damn momentum from last night? 

Oh well at least Big E. made his debut. Man 2012 has been the year of debuts, hasn't it. Impressive debuts. It really says something. WWE isn't playing around. They are in the process of making stars so that they don't fuck themselves over like they did with the last batch of guys they called up (The Kidd's, Gabirels' etc)


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Cyon said:


> I think you're onto something there.


Definitely wasn't Headliner. He didn't call her a short bus bitch and send her back to her parents.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



KuritaDavion said:


> Also could use BlackTista or Choc Lesnar.


What about D'Lo Brownie? Hey, he was in the Nation...

So we've got 3 identifiable black stereotypes in wrestling-first, you've got your Cryme Tyme stereotype: thieves and thugs. Then you've got the Godfather-pimp who lives for bitches and bling. Then you've got your Big E. and NoD-Muslim extremists.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

All the hate on Big. E already. Poor guy. Even taking out John Cena, the most hated man on the roster hasn't done him any favours.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I pray ratings reflect this dog shit in the worst way possible.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

All I know is that whoever the fuck that dude was did nothing for me. It just pissed me off because I'd really like to see this Ziggler vs Cena feud happen without interference. God damnit WWE, you had a great feud, WHY CHANGE IT!?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

AJ just reaching new levels of slut.

Who the fuck is this guy? He looks like Carlton from the Fresh Prince on roids. 

No idea what's going on. None. I swear the writers have to be on acid.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Big E is a short guy.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

All I ask for is that Big E have nothing to do with The Shield and they keep his 5 count going. I realize that is asking for the moon and stars however.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Is this Big E Lanston guy any good? I don't watch too much of NXT.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Amber B said:


> I guess this image does not only apply to math anymore.


That sums up exactly how I was feeling the entire night trying to follow this.

For every person that doesn't understand the negativity this board has, this Raw was the perfect example. WCW had better booking in it's death throes.... think about that.


----------



## rzombie1988 (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Sorry for the second post. I can't find my first to fix it.

I reviewed the show with pics/gifs/quotes here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2012/12/wwe-monday-night-raw-12172012-review.html

Overall thoughts: Bad Show. It was very boring and the Cena and Cesaro stuff was bogus. The show just dragged and dragged and not all the returns in the world could have helped it. Atleast Big E is here.

Some shots from the show:


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> I hope Big E leads to the creation of a black Four Horsemen with PTP and MVP.


PTP and MVP = :mark:

that herb = :kobe2


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Burn the whole thing down
Raze it, leave nothing standing
We'll just start over​


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Amber B said:


> I guess this image does not only apply to math anymore.


i'm usually not a fan of your posts. however, this is truly golden & fits this evening rather superbly. i thank you very much.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Anyway im out. See you all tomorrow for the Smackdown thread.

#fuckery


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



wwetrex said:


> The Racism on here is mindblowing. You guys act like you never seen a black man before.


How are we being racist? Misogynistic, yes. Racist, no.


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

So wait what does Big E. have to do with AJ lee, wouldn't it make more sense to bring in Kassius Ohno or Leo Kruger


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Ryblack is now trending worldwide :lmao


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Seriously, I need to start watching these things with other people. I'm crying and laughing at the same time.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

It was only a matter of time before AJ became unsatisfied with white meat.

Now she has some good ol' Big Jim


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I was at the stadium and everyone was marking out the whole show.

You geeks are mad that jobber Ambrose got wrecked.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

lol if you guys want serious rasslin' go watch Smoky Mountain tapes. enjoy a bunch of southern garbage that went out of business. tonight's show was an entertainment extravaganza.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

That was a good Raw for a Slammys show


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Fuck yeah I've been wanting Big E to debut for a long long time, can't wait to see what they do with him! The ending saved this raw from being horrible to me, to decent.


----------



## You Know It (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

It's a surprise someone like Cesaro got hired after seeing the type of wrestler WWE is interested in. Ryback/RyBlack BFFs.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

No prizes for guessing what the "big" in Big E. Langston refers too, right AJ?


----------



## mpredrox (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I've been going to NXT/FCW shows for about a year now and I'm a huge fan of Big E so I'm really happy right now. Kind of surprised since they just put the NXT title on him because they had moved Seth up


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I really liked this raw. Santino calling tensai "fat albert" was golden.
Ric flair was amazing, and the punk promo was outstanding.
Ziggler and cena have a face-heel revolving door dynamic I'm really liking
And THE RYBLACK DEBUTED


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Irish Jet said:


> Who the fuck is this guy? He looks like Carlton from the Fresh Prince on roids.


my thoughts exactly.. can we stop pretending WWE actually has a wellness policy now? they keep bringing in guys who are visibly juiced to the gills.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Amber B said:


> Homeboy looking like he just saw Cool Runnings.


I will go ape shit if he pulls a lucky egg out of his trunks like Zhenka did.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

What we just did was the equivalent of spending 3 hours watching a monkey trying to solve a rubix cube, just completely confusing and utterly mental in the end


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



SCRILLA CLAUS said:


> this show was fun. may have been a complete trainwreck, but it sure as hell wasn't boring. fuck the haters.


It was like watching a car crash. It was good awful but that end took it so bad it was good. I am still in shock


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Would have rather watched 3 hours of Joey Ryan rocking on the wooden horse than this show tonight.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Ryblack he shall be known!


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

What a car crash. 

Big E's head is far too small for his body. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

good thing I only watched the last 15 minutes of the show (and Big E debuting). Sounds like another shit slammy awards (shocker)


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



SCRILLA CLAUS said:


> #RYBLACK


:lmao :lmao :lmao I CAN'T


----------



## Goat Face Killer (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

WTF where did this Ryblack come from?

Was he the boogieman earlier on in the booker t segment?


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Striker said:


> I was at the stadium and everyone was marking out the whole show.
> 
> You geeks are mad that jobber Ambrose got wrecked.


must have been at a different 'stadium' in the six man tag match brother


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

That's it. I'm giving TNA a try this week. Seriously WWE, you had an awesome PPV last night and did NOTHING tonight.


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Seriously, why state explicitly that the man is from NXT(a show that no one watches) and give the audience his identity. Why have him debut tonight, I'm sure there are better candidates at NXT to be called up. I understand now why AJ didn't state why she did what she did, they are trying to build interest, I understand that. 

But why in the fuck, did they let out all the details as to who he is, then make him look like a chump as some chick's entrance music drowns out what was supposed to be an impactful moment. Just have silence and give a crowd and viewing audience a chance to take in what happened, but no.... Whatever man..


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



RyanPelley said:


> I'm scratching my head about Langston's finisher... He falls on his back, for his opponent to land flat on him? That looked fucking retarded.


Yeah it is a horrible finsher.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

This is off Wikipedia.



> RAW (2012-present)
> On December 17, Langston made his WWE main roster debut under the name "Ryblack", as a Heel on the annual Slammy Awards edition of RAW, by interrupting the main event with AJ Lee & assaulting John Cena while he was competing in a match with Dolph Ziggler.
> He followed up by pulling out his big penis and slapping it on top of Cena's head, shouting "mmm boy mmm"


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



SCRILLA CLAUS said:


> this show was fun. may have been a complete trainwreck, but it sure as hell wasn't boring. fuck the haters.


No sir, i twas a complete bore. And even I find something to enjoy even during the boringest RAWs.

I think this should woulnd't have felt as bad if there weren't so many damn commercial breaks but whatever the fuck it was the show dragged on and on and on and on and I was glad once it was over. This is the most cynical I have ever been during a RAW.

Tonight's show really does deserve to get shit on. And just who the fuck even cares about Tommy Dreamer?

Also, the Philly crowd fucking sucked. My God, you know you have a shitty crowd on your hands when Miz is more over with the fans than Ziggler. And really, "We want Ryder" chants during the main event? Damn, I thought Philly was supposed to be one of the best wrestling cities?


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



O JOELY NIGHT said:


> Would have rather watched 3 hours of Joey Ryan rocking on the wooden horse than this show tonight.


:lol


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Damn Carlton banks sure looked bigger.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Annihilus said:


> my thoughts exactly.. can we stop pretending WWE actually has a wellness policy now? they keep bringing in guys who are visibly juiced to the gills.


Hey now, Otunga achieved his baby-oil physique by doing nothing more than push-ups from home!


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Was this really the RAW to follow up yesterday's PPV? Aside from the 3MB thing, I'm not sure if anything was really followed up on.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Probably the worst RAW I've seen since... last Slammy's, to be honest. Everything felt absolutely pointless and uninteresting. The 3 hours is really killing the show. They aren't booking the mid card at all resulting in absolute bullshit like Sin Cara/Rhodes, Otunga/Khali, 3MB, etc. And most of those matches were ridiculously short too, AND cut up by commercials (which also butchered the Flair beat down).

So we have a show littered with short pointless matches broken up by a flood of commercials (and even on-air commercials like that App bullshit). That was horrible.

Flair's return and segments were great, and the not-Lashley and Boogeyman returning were... interesting. Cesaro/Ryback was good for the 45 seconds of time they were given. I also learned JTG is still employed. That's about all the good I can say for RAW.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Punter said:


> Is this Big E Lanston guy any good? I don't watch too much of NXT.


He's ok, he was pretty much the Ryback of NXT but he would have been way down on my list of guys to call up and I don't know why the fuck they would debut him in this way apart from to sacrifice to Cena in a filler feud.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I gotta say about Big E Langston, I never saw that coming in a million years. 

I've seen the guy on NXT and he is pretty much identical to Ryback. He's been involved in countless squash matches, has a catchphrase (well, in this case, the number 'five') and as you can see he's a bit of a brick shithouse. Interesting to see where they go with this, but I can guarantee it won't end well.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



AlexHoHoHumph said:


> This is off Wikipedia.


rofl


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Tonight's episode was a rollercoaster ride. One moment we get Ric Flair returning, and then the next moment it's The Great Khali. 

I'm glad to see that Big E Langston has made it to the main roster. Hopefully he doesn't flop and disappear into obscurity. I want to see him become a star. I was correct with my Ryback prediction, but was wrong with my Ezekiel Jackson prediction. Hopefully Big E Langston won't turn out to be the latter part. The more stars WWE can produce, the better the product will be. Heel or face, I want to see Langston succeed.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I wonder if they'll bring up the Vickie putting money on Big E's head angle in NXT. Otherwise this is just really random.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

If they're intent on giving Big E a substantial push, I demand they have him feud with PAC.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

As bad as RAW was, I did realize tonight that I am pretty sure A.J. Lee has the best ass I have ever seen in pro-wrestling. That chick is legit as fuck. Goddamn. Even when rockin' jorts.

/creepy post


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



chargebeam said:


> That's it. *I'm giving TNA a try this week*. Seriously WWE, you had an awesome PPV last night and did NOTHING tonight.


About time you give it try. TNA shows have been much better than the WWE shows in 2012.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

That Santino/Tensai segment was very painful to watch. I thought tonight's Raw was very weak.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

i fucking can't :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I don't know anymore, but if SWERVES!!! were never more necessary...then I just don't know what to say. I think the bigger picture may be on it's way.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

This was the worst 3-hour Raw. Usually there are a couple segments I felt were good. This show had no such segments.

To make it worse they put Tommy Dreamer on my television for an extended period of time like it was ECW 1997 or TNA 2010.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



AlexHoHoHumph said:


> This is off Wikipedia.


LMAO!


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

worst raw of the year did 413 pages?
and the great tna show do around 50 pages weekly?
how ironic


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



x78 said:


> He's ok, he was pretty much the Ryback of NXT but he would have been way down on my list of guys to call up and I don't know why the fuck they would debut him in this way apart from to sacrifice to Cena in a filler feud.





Marty Vibe said:


> I gotta say about Big E Langston, I never saw that coming in a million years.
> 
> I've seen the guy on NXT and he is pretty much identical to Ryback. He's been involved in countless squash matches, has a catchphrase (well, in this case, the number 'five') and as you can see he's a bit of a brick shithouse. Interesting to see where they go with this, but I can guarantee it won't end well.


I have a bad feeling it could go down the Tensai route.


----------



## Lord Stark (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

What a clusterfuck that was. I'm not hugely familiar with Langston but he does have a similar build to Ryback and I actually thought that was Ryback at first when they came out at the top of the ramp.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Marty Vibe said:


> I gotta say about Big E Langston, I never saw that coming in a million years.
> 
> I've seen the guy on NXT and he is pretty much identical to Ryback. He's been involved in countless squash matches, has a catchphrase (well, in this case, the number 'five') and as you can see he's a bit of a brick shithouse. Interesting to see where they go with this, but I can guarantee it won't end well.


In terms of having a cash phrase and being in squash matches that is the only things linking him with Ryback. He is better in every other way, in the ring and on the microphone (which isnt a hard thing to do anyway).

He is 26. The only thing he hasn't got going for him is his height.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



SCRILLA CLAUS said:


> this show was fun. may have been a complete trainwreck, but it sure as hell wasn't boring. fuck the haters.


That's what I've been saying. If people don't take this one show seriously, it was actually entertaining.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

No need to introduce him tonight. We just got three guys from the minors to ingest.

At the very least, do not say he's from NXT as we just got a group of guys from NXT attacking on the Main Roster.

Nexus called they want their gimmicks back. ("Young Upstarts" attacking John Cena)


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Oh God and the fucking WWE App being shoved down by throats.

Every minute all I was hearing in my head was to download the WWE App. Oh well at least now I know what kind of phones Cole and Lawler have. I wonder what JBL has? Probably a Nokia. He should have used it to knock both men the fuck out everytime they mentioned it.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*










My first reaction when I saw Big E coming down the ramp :jordan


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

He'll job to Cena, AJ will find a new boytoy, the end.


----------



## You Know It (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

It's Fat Albert, not Tensai!


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

best raw of the year,every single story line has reached my interests and im looking forward to smackdown tomorrow for once


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

My first thought when he was walking down the ramp was that Santino was wearing a fat suit and had put on blackface


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Terrible Raw tonight. Kinda expected since it's the Slammy show.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

:lmao MMM BOY MMM


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

This should be about Ziggler, not AJ... wtf is wrong with this company?


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

haha Cena must have really pissed Vince off to have to be feuding with... AJ Lee of all people. Instead of finally getting any proper Cena/Ziggler matches/proper feud, AJ has to make her presence felt. Go back to the divas division and stay there.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

the ending just didnt make sense, the Cena/Ziggler feud was starting to get more interesting and instead they bring up another roidhead from NXT and throw him into it? How is this gonna help ziggler to have someone twice his size involved in the feud?


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Holy fuck! It felt like that Tommy Dreamer match was never going to end.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Lord Stark said:


> What a clusterfuck that was. I'm not hugely familiar with Langston but he does have a similar build to Ryback and I actually thought that was Ryback at first when they came out at the top of the ramp.


:kobe



I have to say as bad as it was, I only have myself to blame for actually getting excited for RAW.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

god Bryan in the main event can't come soon enough, if it ever does.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

chargebeam said:


> That's it. I'm giving TNA a try this week. Seriously WWE, you had an awesome PPV last night and did NOTHING tonight.


I take it you have no idea how good TNA is right now. For the whole past year TNA has been so much better. Go ahead and give it a watch. If you're not a regular though it might take a minute to catch up and get what's going on


----------



## Razor Mike (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

TNA > WWE


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Langston :mark::mark: 

I'm loving the debuts.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Sarcasm1 said:


> This should be about Ziggler, not AJ... wtf is wrong with this company?


Perhaps Big E will distract Cena so Ziggler can cash in on Big Show unharassed.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Cookie Monster said:


> In terms of having a cash phrase and being in squash matches that is the only things linking him with Ryback. He is better in every other way, in the ring and on the microphone (which isnt a hard thing to do anyway).
> 
> He is 26. The only thing he hasn't got going for him is his height.


Man, what I saw of him on the mic makes Ryback really sound like Stone Cold Steve Austin. Maybe that was him having a bad day.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Sarcasm1 said:


> This should be about Ziggler, not AJ... wtf is wrong with this company?


So, you want Ziggler to find a boytoy from NXT to do his dirty work? heh


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



wwetrex said:


> The Racism on here is mindblowing. You guys act like you never seen a black man before.


not like i said feed me chicken or something.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Also : You don't debut this guy especially when you have another guy on the roster doing the same thing.

What are they gonna do now, Ryback vs. Big E.? 

Whose push do you want to halt the other guys push?


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

AJ should show up in a wheelchair next week


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I enjoyed RAW. BIG E LANGSTON!


----------



## new_year_new_start (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

the casual racism/criticism of Big E is so fucking undeserved. from what I've seen of the guy in FCW he is generally the best African American worker they've had on their books in literally years.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Marty Vibe said:


> Man, what I saw of him on the mic makes Ryback really sound like Stone Cold Steve Austin. Maybe that was him having a bad day.


To be fair. Ryback makes Morrison look like The Rock on the mic.


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

What was the point of Ziggler and AJ making out then????

Fucking creative:"Hey people loved when we debuted The shield out of the blue, lets do it again only this time with John Cena! its gona be great"

If Cena loved de business like he says he does he should step down as the face of the company before he ruins WWE's reputation and himself.


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*





 > Raw


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Sarcasm1 said:


> This should be about Ziggler, not AJ... wtf is wrong with this company?


LOL now you know why Bryan fans really hate AJ


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Oh boy, Ryblack. :lmao

Damn you Internet.


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



the fox said:


> worst raw of the year did 413 pages?
> and the great tna show do around 50 pages weekly?
> how ironic


you see, people actually care about WWE, whether they pretend to hate it or not.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



SCRILLA CLAUS said:


> not like i said feed me chicken or something.


:lmao

I don't get the Carlton comparisons. I see him as a cross between Mark Henry and Bobby Lashley. Henry's build and early attire, Lashley's face and demeanor.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



the fox said:


> worst raw of the year did 413 pages?
> and the great tna show do around 50 pages weekly?
> how ironic


Exactly. 400 pages are necessary to shit on it.
Less fuckery= less pages to discuss the fuckery.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

This was the funniest Raw ending that I've seen in a while. A random black man takes out John Cena and the show ends with AJ skipping around the ring.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Glad to see that nation of domination Carlton debuted.


----------



## You Know It (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

With all these new introductions, yes Ryback is still a newbie, it's hard to really get on board with any singular superstar before being fed a brand new one.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Y'all? What happened? Big E Langston came out and then the board died.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I've already seen like 10 different people, on various sites posting RYBACK vs. RYBLACK like they thought of it. Cool originality.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

And here I was thinking Cena/Ziggler were finally gonna have a decent feud and Ziggler would be over like a million bucks. Cena and Ziggler have so much chemistry and or 4 PPV matches between the two would rock. But instead, we get whatever the fuck is going on.

This is like Punk/Bryan all over again. All the attention is just being placed on AJ. I won't be surprised if we get Cena/Ziggler with AJ as special ref. What the fuck did WWE do tonight? What was the sense in bringing Big E when 2012 is almost over. It couldn't wail till after Mania?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

How is this shit possible?


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



SCRILLA CLAUS said:


> not like i said feed me chicken or something.


:lmao


----------



## shought321 (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

That was one of the worst pieces of television I have ever witnessed. There's no other way to put it. Absolute shambles, embarrassing isn't even the right word for it. Let me put it this way, I would rather be caught watching gay porn then that utter cuntfuck of an attempt to replicate a pisstake of an already shit show.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Get-The-E-Out said:


> AJ should show up in a wheelchair next week


What type of reference is this?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

https://twitter.com/search/realtime?q=ryblack&src=typd

:lmao


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Lord Stark said:


> What a clusterfuck that was. I'm not hugely familiar with Langston but he does have a similar build to Ryback and *I actually thought that was Ryback at first when they came out at the top of the ramp.*


:bosh

did you think Ryback went tanning with the setting on "cajun" or something


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

So based on what I'm reading, does AJ have jungle fever now? Or is she still an unstable psycho chick?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



WAGG's MUSTACHE said:


> What type of reference is this?


I think it's because Big E.'s dick is so big it's going to tear her apart.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I am still confused as to what happened. 

Raw rating wise 3/10. Awful show though it got to the point was so bad it good I guess I was laughing at the end at how random the end was


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Today is one of those nights I feel pathetic for still watching RAW


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Therapy said:


> How is this shit possible?


because not everybody is a cynical geek


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



new_year_new_start said:


> the casual racism/criticism of Big E is so fucking undeserved. from what I've seen of the guy in FCW he is generally the best African American worker they've had on their books in literally years.


Even if he is, he's yet another roided-up powerhouse who debuted in the most fuckworthy way, being shoved into an already confusing-as-shit storyline on a show that has pretty much sealed the award of "biggest clusterfuck/worst show of the year." Add that on top of the fact that he pretty much looks like Ryback, whose already getting annoying with his shtick--there's your recipe for why he's not being warmly received. The LAST issue is his fucking skin color.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



sharkboy22 said:


> And here I was thinking Cena/Ziggler were finally gonna have a decent feud and Ziggler would be over like a million bucks. Cena and Ziggler have so much chemistry and or 4 PPV matches between the two would rock. But instead, we get whatever the fuck is going on.
> 
> This is like Punk/Bryan all over again. All the attention is just being placed on AJ. I won't be surprised if we get Cena/Ziggler with AJ as special ref. What the fuck did WWE do tonight? What was the sense in bringing Big E when 2012 is almost over. It couldn't wail till after Mania?


Cena needs a win before facing the Rock at WM. Do you want it to be Ziggler or this rookie?


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



WAGG's MUSTACHE said:


> What type of reference is this?


DAT BLACK DICKKK.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Headliner said:


> So based on what I'm reading, does AJ have jungle fever now? Or is she still an unstable psycho chick?


Both.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I don't mind that they debuted a new guy at the end of the show. Hell that was at least interesting. 

The rest of the show was a piece of shit though.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Headliner said:


> So based on what I'm reading, does AJ have jungle fever now?


it's well documented brother:












if WAGG gets in the gym, tightens up his fade and shaves his stache he will have a good chance to get at AJ.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



sharkboy22 said:


> And here I was thinking Cena/Ziggler were finally gonna have a decent feud and Ziggler would be over like a million bucks. Cena and Ziggler have so much chemistry and or 4 PPV matches between the two would rock. But instead, we get whatever the fuck is going on.
> 
> This is like Punk/Bryan all over again. All the attention is just being placed on AJ. I won't be surprised if we get Cena/Ziggler with AJ as special ref. What the fuck did WWE do tonight? What was the sense in bringing Big E when 2012 is almost over. It couldn't wail till after Mania?


That's what I'm wondering. What's the point of debuting this guy now? Is he just having a filler-feud with Cena for the Rumble? Seems like a really random time to debut a new guy when they look like they have such big plans for him.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



KuritaDavion said:


> I think it's because Big E.'s dick is so big it's going to tear her apart.


:lmao just wanted to be clear.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



shought321 said:


> That was one of the worst pieces of television I have ever witnessed. There's no other way to put it. Absolute shambles, embarrassing isn't even the right word for it. Let me put it this way, I would *rather be caught watching gay porn* then that utter cuntfuck of an attempt to replicate a pisstake of an already shit show.


You must be well versed in gay porn to make that comparison.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

It's only right that the fans chant GOOOOOLDBLACK at him, right?


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



checkcola said:


> Cena needs a win before facing the Rock at WM. Do you want it to be Ziggler or this rookie?


You say that as if Cena/Rock is guaranteed.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Headliner said:


> So based on what I'm reading, does AJ have jungle fever now? Or is she still an unstable psycho chick?


A bit of both probably. She'll just end up leading on Langston and the Prime Time Players instead of Cena, Ziggler, Punk, Bryan, Kane, etc...


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Headliner said:


> So based on what I'm reading, does AJ have jungle fever now? Or is she still an unstable psycho chick?


Can't she be both? :asilva


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

He better have his bad ass theme from NXT.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



kobra860 said:


> This was the funniest Raw ending that I've seen in a while. A random black man takes out John Cena and the show ends with AJ skipping around the ring.


RAW definitely needs more random black men


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Green Light said:


> It's only right that the fans chant GOOOOOLDBLACK at him, right?


You mean Blackberg?


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Here's a question...WHERE THE HELL IS fandango/Johnny Curtis?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

#Ryblack The USA is no different than it was in the 1800's.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Ya know, I usually think it's really hyperbolic when people say "WORST RAW EVAR", but.....


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



sharkboy22 said:


> You say that as if Cena/Rock is guaranteed.


Has there been any report saying it isn't? I thought it was already written in the books.


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

All hail the internet


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Therapy said:


> How is this shit possible?


Because if you just look at the show as a goofy award show with some quick wrestling in between it wasn't that bad.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Does jizz for guys like Langston or is it just Ryback?

Dont know much of Langston. Can he actually talk and wrestle?


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Green Light said:


> It's only right that the fans chant GOOOOOLDBLACK at him, right?


Blackberg more like.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Headliner said:


> So based on what I'm reading, does AJ have jungle fever now? Or is she still an unstable psycho chick?


Maybe she's pregnant? Might explain her sudden craving for dark chocolate.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I really can't think of any highlights tonight. Holy shit, how on a show featuring Ric Flair can someone say that they can't think of any highlights? WWE really, really fucked up tonight. 

And was I supposed to give a damn about Shield beating up Tommy Dreamer of all fucking people?

We go from:
Ryback
Cena
Orton
Kane, D-Bryan and Ryback in the same night

To fucking Dreaner?


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Because if you just look at the show as a goofy award show with some quick wrestling in between it wasn't that bad.


you'd think people were expecting 2004 ROH, not i don't know... the WWE 2012 Slammy Awards.











i wonder if Ryblack is giving her that HARD JUSTICE


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Headliner said:


> So based on what I'm reading, does AJ have jungle fever now? Or is she still an unstable psycho chick?


Bet you had a busy night trying to keep the server up.


----------



## Living Tribunal (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I honestly don't even know what the fuck is going on anymore.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Because if you just look at the show as a goofy award show with some quick wrestling in between it wasn't that bad.


Yeah it was Slammy Night so I didn't expect a grade A Raw to happen tonight.

I can't wait for what the A show Smackdown has to offer tomorrow night. "We fight on Friday Nights."


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



SCRILLA CLAUS said:


> you'd think people were expecting 2004 ROH, not i don't know... the WWE 2012 Slammy Awards.


Bet Big E. will be delivering some Hard Justice to AJ tonight :kobe4


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I mean absolutely no offence, but if you thought you were going to see a great Raw knowing full well it was going to be the Slammy's episode, you are either high as fuck or have never seen a Slammy award show before. 

It did what was expected. It made little sense, was loaded with surprise returns and semi-comedic scit's, and had SOME memorable moments. 

Was it poor timing to put the slammies on the programming right after TLC? Yes. Clearly. But that's about all I can fault them for. 

As for the Cena/Aj/Ziggler/Big E fuckery, well I guess we'll have to wait just a bit more to find out what's really going on, assuming the WWE actually already has it figured out themselves. What I COULD see the story being is that after getting played by Bryan and Punk not so long ago, AJ saw the writing on the wall with Cena and decided that she's done getting played and will from now on be the play-er. Hence her kissing Ziggler ONLY to fuck with Vicky (no romantic agenda there), and apparently hurting Cena (or making sure he gets hurt, twice now) before he can hurt her. 

Make somewhat sense?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Therapy said:


> How is this shit possible?


MOAR FUCKERY ON THAT RAW SCRIPT DAVE KAPUR! IT'S BRINGING IN VIEWERS :vince2


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Green Light said:


> It's only right that the fans chant GOOOOOLDBLACK at him, right?


Blackberg.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



sharkboy22 said:


> *I really can't think of any highlights tonight.* Holy shit, how on a show featuring Ric Flair can someone say that they can't think of any highlights? WWE really, really fucked up tonight.


Triple H.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Living Tribunal said:


> I honestly don't even know what the fuck is going on anymore.


:lmao

Pretty much sums up my state of mind as well.


----------



## TehBrain (Oct 4, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I'm on the west coast so I'm barely into this, but they should change AJ's theme song to this..







It would at least make me interested in her while she walked.. skipped to the ring.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



SCRILLA CLAUS said:


> you'd think people were expecting 2004 ROH, not i don't know... the WWE 2012 Slammy Awards.


Exactly. I can understand people moaning on any other night but we should all know what these types of shows are going to be like.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Emotion Blur said:


> Triple H.


*YEP!*


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Turbo Man Prime said:


> Does jizz for guys like Langston or is it just Ryback?
> 
> Dont know much of Langston. Can he actually talk and wrestle?


He is a good worker and he is young too, plenty of years left for him (which is why I think they should of kept him on NXT for now). But he is definitely better than the likes of Ahmed Johnson, Bobby Lashley, Ezekial Jackson, Mason Ryan, Ryback who have been pushed before him due to size.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



SCRILLA CLAUS said:


> you'd think people were expecting 2004 ROH, not i don't know... the WWE 2012 Slammy Awards.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jay Lethal to debut as Langston's tag team partner next week.


----------



## shought321 (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Hank Scorpio said:


> You must be well versed in gay porn to make that comparison.


No no no, it was just the worst possible example I could think of. Swear down.


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

The "Once you go Ryblack you never go Ryback" is gold


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

SD better be good tomorrow. Then again, I don't usually have problems with SD. It is what it is. A wrestling show on Friday night. Nothing more, nothing less. It's more of the wrestling show. Hey, as JBL said, "We fight on Friday nights"

That tag match should be a hell lot of fun. 

Oh SD when RAW fucks up, you always have my back.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Arcade said:


> Jay Lethal to debut as Langston's tag team partner next week.


I fucking love Lethal, I wish.


----------



## kieranwwe (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

You know what? I now think they will build to a Ryback vs. Big E for Wrestlemania 29


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Therapy said:


> How is this shit possible?


Because WWE Universe...


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I knew tonight was The Slammy's and they usually fucking suck but you don't put the Slammys on the night right after one of your best PPVs of the year. you just don't!!


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



sharkboy22 said:


> I knew tonight was The Slammy's and they usually fucking suck but you don't put the Slammys on the night right after one of your best PPVs of the year. you just don't!!


well they announced it weeks before they had the best PPV of the year. #gottento


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

It would be hilarious if AJ had a new gimmick where a random man beats up John Cena to end Raw every week.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

After watching this Raw, I cannot fathom how any sane human being could write something like this and give it a go ahead to television. My only guess is that they have some sort of substance abuse problem and desperately need rehab. 

#Prayforcreative


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



sharkboy22 said:


> SD better be good tomorrow. Then again, I don't usually have problems with SD. It is what it is. A wrestling show on Friday night. Nothing more, nothing less. It's more of the wrestling show. Hey, as JBL said, "We fight on Friday nights"
> 
> That tag match should be a hell lot of fun.
> 
> Oh SD when RAW fucks up, you always have my back.


That's why I love Smackdown. During the clusterfuck that was Raw 2009 and 2010, Smackdown had a quality product, while Raw continued to fail every week.


----------



## blink_41sum_182 (Apr 9, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I thought Raw was great. 

Not too sure about Ryblack though. Do we really need another roid freak?


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

One thing I will say, I'm really happy how they handled the Cesaro vs Ryback match. I was scared they were going to just completely squash Cesaro; therefore making the US title look worthless.

Instead, Cesaro kept his ground with Ryback before making a move that made sense for his character, as he is now still undefeated by an American. Good booking.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



kieranwwe said:


> You know what? I now think they will build to a Ryback vs. Big E for Wrestlemania 29


Most likely this match will happen at WM 30 for the WWE Championship. Vince's wet dream.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Is it just me or has this thread doubled what a Raw discussion thread usually does!?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

In my defence I've never seen a Raw Slammy Awards special, but still, fuck me this episode was a trainwreck. Gave me mixed reactions consisting of mostly sighing, laughing, crying and shitting.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Emotion Blur said:


> Triple H.


Yeah. I'd say Flair too. And the Cesaro/Ryback match was good, all things considered. I have to admit I both laughed at and felt bad for Hunter cringing at the Taker chants.

The amount of unnecessary filler matches and commercial breaks on the show and this show in particular is just staggering.


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Arcade said:


> That's why I love Smackdown. During the clusterfuck that was Raw 2009 and 2010, Smackdown had a quality product, while Raw continued to fail every week.


too bad Raw would get low ratings like SD if not for the clusterfuck that draws viewers.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

You would have had least think WWE would have the decency to put on a good match but the match given the most time involved Tommy fucking Dreamer of all people.

I would have gladly taken Tyson Kidd and Justin Gabriel or any two irrelevant fucks that could wrestling a good 10-15 minute match. That way I would have had something to like. Usually, that's how you do these kind of shows. Instead we got nothing but squash matches with the likes of Khali and Tensai.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

El GenEgrico


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Marty Vibe said:


> In my defence I've never seen a Raw Slammy Awards special, but still, fuck me this episode was a trainwreck. Gave me mixed reactions consisting of mostly sighing, laughing, crying and shitting.


Even if your first viewing was a mind fuck you just know that you'll be back next tear for the lulz.

EDIT- That should be year not tear, although the show had me in tears for many reasons which would explain that mistake.


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



SCRILLA CLAUS said:


> El GenEgrico


LOL

YOu went to far brotha.


----------



## MTheBehemoth (Sep 10, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Someone needs to bring this sign, but with AJ's face, on the next RAW:

0:13


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Gimmick Raws just suck. dont remember one that was really great, they usually end with a bang though. Guessing Ryblack was supposed to be the bang tonight. Was kinda expecting him to attack Ziggler too.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I went from this:









to this:








to this:









to this:








and then this:










Fuckery makes me emotional.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Nice to see the wellness policy being enforced in the WWE.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



sharkboy22 said:


> I would have gladly taken Tyson Kidd and Justin Gabriel or any two irrelevant fucks that could wrestling a good 10-15 minute match. That way I would have had something to like. Usually, that's how you do these kind of shows. Instead we got nothing but squash matches with the likes of Khali and Tensai.


^ in the bubble.



no one would've cared about those geeks. just stop it. it was a nostalgia show. anyone that isn't taking this shit super seriously isn't gotten to right now.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Ryback & John Cena vs. Big E. Langston & Darren Young


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Amber B said:


> I went from this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe AJ will share Big E. with you?


----------



## shought321 (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

This raw physically gave me a headache, god damn. Also what a stupid fucking decision to have the Slammy's (at all) the raw after a ppv, clearly they were too focused on writing that classic Santino and Tensai segment, oh well what can you expect after all 10 minute filler segments giving out awards nobody gives a shit about is much more important than putting some effort and creativity into any of their actual, will still be there next week, storylines. And no, debuting an nxt guy does not count as creative anymore, WWE.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



shought321 said:


> That was one of the worst pieces of television I have ever witnessed. There's no other way to put it. Absolute shambles, embarrassing isn't even the right word for it. Let me put it this way, *I would rather be caught watching gay porn* then that utter cuntfuck of an attempt to replicate a pisstake of an already shit show.


:skip


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



AndreBaker said:


> Even if your first viewing was a mind fuck you just know that you'll be back next tear for the lulz.
> 
> EDIT- That should be year not tear, although the show had me in tears for many reasons which would explain that mistake.


RAW is the new drug on the street. It's looked down on as a god awful product which brings out fits of laughter, anxiety, anger and frustration, but you always go back for more no matter how shit it really is.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Hopefully tomorrow's Smackdown will provide some answers storyline wise because tonight was all over the place and it was a bit confusing to say the least.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

You know...

We often joke about creative or the writers not knowing what the hell they're doing when this kind of stuff happens on RAW, Smackdown, or PPVs (and it happens pretty frequently according to some), but I truly, legitimately believe that for tonight's episode, the entire creative meeting began and ended with only two words: "Fuck it"

Tonight was probably the most clusterfuckingly disjointed, I-don't-know-what-the-fuck-you-are-smoking-but-pass-me-that-shit kind of disaster apocalypse on the grand scale of King Kong's anus.

All the matches, even the ones with the Shield and Hell No, seemed completely random and mediocre. Most, if not all, consisted of nothing but jobber and/or squash matches. A few of the backstage segments were just good I guess. The only thing worth nothing is the Shield beating up Tommy Dreamer and Vickie and Ziggler breaking up.(Did the Shield beat up a second person? I cannot remember for the life of me). The Yes/No/Woo/DAMN was just for shits and giggles.

The Slammy segments were a total joke and pointless as they've always been. The match of the year award is probably the only one that mattered. They were used mostly for just getting legends to appear, and for the most part, that was nice in a nostalgic way.

Big E Langston's debut seemed completely rushed too. But maybe that's all the fuckery that happened tonight screwing with my mind. Hopefully WWE doesn't ruin him and actually builds him up.

Oh, and AJ is officially, if not already, a psychotic tramp character whose life goal in WWE is to kiss every male roster and dry hump them to kingdom come. I truly hope she gets back to actually wrestling and building up the Diva division. #AJALL

That being said, I laughed my ass off at the sheer train wreck that this episode was, and miraculously, all of that laughing made it feel like time went by pretty fast. Lucky me.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Can I just say that the only question I had - regarding the state of poor Seth's head - was resolved. Thank you baby Xtreme jesus. Amen.

(Though I recommend further monitoring to make sure he doesn't show any symptoms of facepaint or nu-metal manifesting.)


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I hope Big E succeeds, but the way they handled it was just fucking dumb. The fact that Ziggler got blocked by Cena with the MITB was dumb, hell the fact that the match took place on the PPV was just fucking idiotic.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Marty Vibe said:


> RAW is the new drug on the street. It's looked down on as a god awful product which brings out fits of laughter, anxiety, anger and frustration, but you always go back for more no matter how shit it really is.


'Raw is Bi-Polar'. Guess we should all take lithium in order to recover.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



shought321 said:


> That was one of the worst pieces of television I have ever witnessed. There's no other way to put it. Absolute shambles, embarrassing isn't even the right word for it. Let me put it this way, *I would rather be caught watching gay porn* then that utter cuntfuck of an attempt to replicate a pisstake of an already shit show.


:cena2


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

this thread has more replies than any Raw thread this year other than Raw 1000. expecting a great rating and all the #workrate marks to weep.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*










Just ask AJ


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

After watching this specific episode of raw im convinced vince along with the bookers and writers sit around a table and laugh their asses off as they purposely write this pile of garbage, especially after the awesomeness of TLC last night? it just doesn't make any sense to me.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

i'm sorry, but cena needs to become heel already. guy can't even accept a slammy award without getting booed out of the building... poor dude looked like he was ready to cry.

then again, cena turning heel might actually cause the IWC & smarks to start liking him. unk2


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Mclovin it said:


> Just ask AJ


Yep, there is definitely something odd with his eyes.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Mclovin it said:


> Just ask AJ


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



SCRILLA CLAUS said:


> this thread has more replies than any Raw thread this year other than Raw 1000. expecting a great rating and all the #workrate marks to weep.


They already are because Punk/Bryan didn't make it as a nomination for moty in a _worked_ awards ceremony ique2


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I'm sorry. He's like Ezekial Jackson. For whatever reason, I cannot take him seriously.

I'll give it a chance though.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



pinofreshh said:


> i'm sorry, but cena needs to become heel already. guy can't even accept a slammy award without getting booed out of the building... poor dude looked like he was ready to cry.
> 
> then again, cena turning heel might actually cause the IWC & smarks to start liking him. unk2


It seemed like he was turning tonight, after what Ziggler said yesterday, him ruining Ziggler's babyface cash in and beating him down and then teaming with Vickie it's as though he was heel for half an hour until Big E randomly appeared.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

should watch him on NXT. he's awesome and had a billion times more charisma than Zeke. his gimmick is awesome and he's extremely over. he will be the first person to pin John Cena for a 5 count. #FIVECOUNTBITCHES


----------



## shought321 (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Colonel_Slapnuts said:


> :cena2


Really, it would be far less embarrassing, and much easier to explain.:lmao


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Holy fuck 172 pages bahahaha. 

The amount of posting must've gone up during commercial breaks I guess.


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

John Cena signs with TNA. Vows to destroy WWE.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



x78 said:


> It seemed like he was turning tonight, after what Ziggler said yesterday, him ruining Ziggler's babyface cash in and beating him down and then teaming with Vickie it's as though he was heel for half an hour until Big E randomly appeared.


i seriously thought that too. i'm all for shipping aj/ziggler, top male & female sellers in the ring lol, definitely the two faces of the company IMO. then i saw the ad for the live smackdown, cena&sheamus vs ziggler&show.. then i just went


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Is it true the boogeyman came back?


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Honestly though, tonight was just another example of how the show has been all year since Extreme Rules. WWE is just living of their namesake at this point, this garbage is unexceptable and shows just how far they have fallen from grace. Thank fuck TNA exist, I would have gave up on wrestling a long time ago if Raw was the only thing there was to watch.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Vince couldn't wait to debut Big E


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Vince probably saw Big E backstage and said "PUT THAT GUY ON TV" :lmao


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



SCRILLA CLAUS said:


> should watch him on NXT. he's awesome and had a billion times more charisma than Zeke. his gimmick is awesome and he's extremely over. he will be the first person to pin John Cena for a 5 count. #FIVECOUNTBITCHES


What's his gimmick?


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

When Tensai tripped and face planted....I lost it...I couldn't breathe I was laughing so hard. 

And then when I think they couldn't top D Bry coming out to Sin Cara's music, the Ric Flair entrance confusion, AJ just sucking and slutting it up....A random black man attacks Cena.

This truly was a legendary raw, not only for the booking, but the atrocious production and timing. There were so many emotional moments. I was laughing, crying, pleading, questioning...you name it this episode had it all. And it ended with a black man attacking Cena. Yes.

Officially tied with the episode after Wrestlemania for Raw of the year. Man I can't wait to sleep tonight.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> What's his gimmick?


Instead of the usual 3 count pin, he counts to 5.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

King Kong Bundy 5 count gimmick.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Have to say I really enjoyed that Raw, aside from the first hour which was complete shit. Probably not as much as I enjoyed all the casual racism and jokes in this thread though.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

*Surely I'm not the only one that thought AJ had recruited Barry Bonds.*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Isn't Big E Cena's work out buddy? I remember Big E from the Cena video package, at least I think that was him.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



CroftyClaus said:


> *Surely I'm not the only one that thought AJ had recruited Barry Bonds.*


Big E's head isn't THAT big.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



WAGG's MUSTACHE said:


> Isn't Big E Cena's work out buddy? I remember Big E from the Cena video package, at least I think that was him.


Rollins was also featured in that video, and I think Reigns might have been too.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



CroftyClaus said:


> *Surely I'm not the only one that thought AJ had recruited Barry Bonds.*


Bonds's head is too normal size


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



WAGG's MUSTACHE said:


> Isn't Big E Cena's work out buddy? I remember Big E from the Cena video package, at least I think that was him.


Yeah that was him, but I think that was just Cena showing off his gym for the Rock vs. Cena promo and talking to the NXT guys.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Oh, well it seems he has a power lifting background, and I am watching the 5 count thing for the first time, seems pretty over.


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I think Big E Langston will join the Shield with AJ being behind it all and coming out as the leader of the group. They will eventually split up after some infighting and go there own ways to do solo stuff.


----------



## DogSaget (Nov 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Did I miss something or was the random solidification of tensai as a comedy jobber segement the first time hes talked since he came back


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



DogSaget said:


> Did I miss something or was the random solidification of tensai as a comedy jobber segement the first time hes talked since he came back


besides a 10 second backstage promo they played on his way to the ring one night, yes i believe you're right.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Tonight was the first RAW in a long time that I really thought was terrible. There were a few good segments but for the most part it seemed like a giant waste of 3 hours that I should've just DVRed.

-I've been dreading Flair's return since he got out of his TNA contract and it was about as poor as I imagined it would be. This guy should not be on WWE in any capacity in 2012, period. Hopefully this doesn't lead to a full-time role because I can't handle him slurring through promos every week.

-When will WWE learn that live voting during a show completely kills the flow? This episode seemed like it too 3 weeks, not 3 hours. Plus it seemed like they came back in the middle of matches or segments quite a bit and I don't understand the need for that. They cut to commerical right as The Shield is coming to get Flair and then we pick back up with THN out brawling with them? Seems like the sort of thing we should see happen.

-Admittedly, I marked for Boogeyman a little bit because that gimmick was so ridiculous. You know you're hard up for returns when you're reaching out to him of all people.

-The match quality tonight was shit. Everything was way too short with the exception of the 6 man match that seemed to drag on forever. That's really the match that gets the most time?

-I enjoyed Cena's work at TLC as much as I hated everything he did on RAW tonight. The stuff with Flair was sickening and I'm sure a lot of you felt the same way.

-Punk was great and I'm surprised he had such a small part tonight. I know he's banged up but you'd think they would've had him cut a longer promo to build up the Rumble match. You know a show is put together sloppily when AJ gets significantly more time than the champ.

-Tonight would've been the perfect time to have Ziggler cash in but they pissed it away again with the Cena interference. Why they're not putting him over while he's white hot is baffling.

-The stuff with The Shield and Dreamer/RR felt forced. I know they're trying to give the group heat but letting Ambrose cut a scorching promo would do that a lot more than beating up on somebody nobody outside of Philly cares about anymore.

-We've got a potentially very entertaining tag team title feud about to start and Danielson/Kane get 30 seconds of screen time in stupid skits coupled with a brawl we've seen 4 times already instead of some interaction with Rhodes Scholars. That makes my brain hurt.

-When Big E Langston came out all I could say is 'why?' Not why as in 'why did he do that?' but why as in 'why of all the talented people in NXT is this guy getting called up?' I haven't seen a ton of his work but it looks like he's essentially a black Ryback and obviously we need another muscled up stiff on TV instead of Bray Wyatt.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Don't get why it seemed like some people hated this episode. I actually think it was best slammy episode WWE ever did. And one of best overall shows of 2012.


----------



## DogSaget (Nov 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Someone needs to gif Kane picking up daniel bryan and carrying him back stage


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Didnt even know Cesaro fought Ryback. Went back and checked the posts and im actually glad to see the majority were upset Antonio would probably have to job.:rock4 Cesaro has more talent in his pinky than Ryback has in his entire body. Glad to see that outcome but hoping it doesnt lead to a one sided feud.


----------



## DogSaget (Nov 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

"You potato eating irishmen" made me laugh more than it should have.

Once the first hour was over its not so bad


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Turbo Man Prime said:


> Didnt even know Cesaro fought Ryback. Went back and checked the posts and im actually glad to see the majority were upset Antonio would probably have to job.:rock4 Cesaro has more talent in his pinky than Ryback has in his entire body. Glad to see that outcome but hoping it doesnt lead to a one sided feud.


Let em know. Cesaro is a fantastic worker, and I am glad he is being protected vs Sheamus and Ryback. (Y)


----------



## Khalid Hassan (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I fell asleep again  3 hours is just too long for me.


----------



## TehBrain (Oct 4, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

every time miz is on my screen i get down on my knees and pray he'll go away.

what the shit. Miz. commercial.. Vickie/Ziggler segment.. MIZ WITH A MIC IN HIS HAND?> fuck me.


TOMMY FUCKING DREAMER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Someone needs to sit Vince down and tell him it's time to put someone else in charge of creative other than Stephanie.

Stepahnie and fucking Ranjin Singh must write this show between hits of angel dust.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

FEED ..... ME ..... WATERMELON


----------



## csg370 (Sep 26, 2009)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I gotta say.....that was the damn worst RAW in.......oh my god...a very long time.

I'm so frustrated and angry that I wasted 3 hours to watch this, I felt I had to come here and post something. 

After TLC was such an amazing show, I am just down right horrified at this show. This was just....ugh. I can't find words.


----------



## TehBrain (Oct 4, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

I was waiting for Cesaro to catch Ryback with an uppercut when he was being set up for the Meathook, but he rolled out of the ring instead. Seems to me these two could have a decent feud down the road.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



>


Gotta love DB the Man-Child. :lmao


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

One thing about tonight that made me feel sad, and old myself...is the fact that Triple H is starting to age a bit. Maybe it's the haircut or whatever but his face is starting to look old. 

That's life I guess.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Kofi won a Slammy for MOST SHOCKING MOMENT AND a match in 1 minute!!!!

I thought every one wanted Flair to return? Well he returned and no one enjoys it? He's senile and losing his mind though. Fumbling through his segment, and at one point he said, "Like shawn michaels said, lets do this!" uhh what? when did michaels ever say that? Oh yeah he also said ROLOX wich was one of the big highlights of the show :lmao

I liked the show but... to each their own they say..


----------



## FearIs4UP (Apr 8, 2007)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Thought it was an OK show, but the Slammy stuff obviously took up way too much time and hurt the overall quality.

The product is going in the right direction though.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Meh show. Ryback has a new fued and match and so does Cena. Onto the Rumble now.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

RAW "*LIKES*"
-I liked Rey Misterio getting the over Damien Sandow and Cody getting the win over Sin Cara. It allows this feud to continue and still make their team look strong.

-The Big Show/Sheamus promo was not bad either. Surprised Show reacted to the "boring" chants. That wasn't good. I figured Ziggler was going to try to cash in his briefcase but then Cena stopped it. Darn. I want him to be Champ already. We don't want to see Big Show feud with Sheamus for another month. Right?

-Two guys that were the main heels in 2011, The Miz and ADR are now faces and tag teamed together. Nice moment for Tommy Dreamer to get a the pinfall victory for the match. 

-Nice to see Ric Flair back. I wonder what happened to the lawsuit. More on him later...

-I kinda figured AJ was turning heel after Ziggler gave her that speech in the locker room. Whoever is this big guy that she brought out to attack Cena was fricken huge. It's Bobby Lashley! Just kidding. I like seeing new faces on the show now.

"*DISLIKES*"
-I disliked many of the results of the Slammy Awards. Don't agree with Ryback winning and the Superstar of the Year award. For Cena to come out and try to give this to Ric Flair was so weird. CM Punk made this segment awesome with his interactions with Flair. I kinda thought Flair went off-script especially when he grabbed the mic to talk again. 

-I kinda figured Kingston, Brodus Clay and Great Khali were winning their matches. They were matched up against guys who are basically jobbers.

-Looks like Ryback will feud with Cesaro now. Crap.

-Not used to seeing Triple H with short hair. He looks old now too. 

Overall, this show was just alright. Had its moments and had a lot of weird moments.


----------



## DogSaget (Nov 7, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

One thing that confuses me

Is the Miz/ADR/Nostalgia vs 3MB mini-feud supposed to be bringing 3MB up or bringing miz and ADR down?


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Raw was all over the place tonight - I guess they're gearing up for the RTWM - just a ton of bad writing


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

and I just came, to have a good time - Flair


----------



## DisturbedOne98 (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I pretty much fast-forwarded through 85% of RAW thank god. Horrendous show.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

CM Punk, Paul Heyman, Ryback, and The Shield were once again the best part of the show.


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



DogSaget said:


> One thing that confuses me
> 
> Is the Miz/ADR/Nostalgia vs 3MB mini-feud supposed to be bringing 3MB up or bringing miz and ADR down?


bringing Miz and Del Rio down? it gives them something relevant to do cause honestly they've been the most irrelevant superstars in the last year. Also it's kinda part of Heath Slater's gimmick to bring out old legends, someone should make a list of all the legends that came back to face Slater (with or without partners)


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Shawn Morrison said:


> someone should make a list of all the legends that came back to face Slater (with or without partners)


Rikishi
Psycho Sid
Vader
Cyndi Lauper
Roddy Piper
APA
Lita
Doink
Brooklyn Brawler
Tommy Dreamer
DDP
Bob Backlund
Animal
Scotty 2 Hotty


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Personally the 1st hour wasn't much but from Flair onwards I thought it was a great show. If (as alluded) they are just throwing stuff out to see what sticks then I say continue with it as I found that more exciting than most Raw episodes these days.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Fuck, I let myself get worked into thinking tonight was the night when Ziggler tried cashing in. Fucking Cena. Anywho, dat AJ heel turn and Big E have got my attention for sure. Great stuff. Flair/Punk/Hell No/Ryback/Shield was great too. Everything else, could do without (well, Dreamer coming back to face 3MB was cool, as was the Outlaws). Hopefully WWE finds what they want soon and sticks to it because this random ass booking is getting out of control.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Kofi Kingston Vs. Tensai squash match
Kaitlyn Vs. Eve 2 minute match
The Great Khali Vs. David Otunga squash match
Brodus Clay Vs. JTG squash match

What a random fucking show.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

The beauty of hour number one ^.

Ric Flair's 30 minute segment, THE SHIELD in general, Punker, & Cesaro continuing to get his protective booking to keep him legit were the only noteworthy parts. Most of this was trash. Couple of the cameos were solid. Nothing major and bad that they have to rely on legends to make things interesting. Except for Flair. He can show up weekly. I'd encourage it.

lol @ the AJ storyline. It's so ass backwards. She was teaming with DOLPH? While Cena had to team with VICKIE? what? AJ turning on Cena has sufficiently turned fans against her. Now with this Big E. Langston crap, it's even more evident. So perplexing. Lets turn the dame who is feuding with Vickie a heel. Now fans will REALLY care. My word. Baffling.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Horrible show, one of the worst in a while due to bad booking and also a terrible crowd. The Slammy Awards need to be made into a special or something, or solely on WWE.com because every year it sucks the life out of RAW; it's cheesy as fuck, the awards don't mean anything and for some reason each year the writers are incapable of booking a decent show around it. 

Even though it was a douche thing to say, I did like when Cena received the award and was like "wow....so much noise here", basically mocking how shit the crowd was and they did a few shots of fans just standing there all quiet taking pictures. Was ridiculous. HHH got the best reaction for fuck sakes. Well, not even HHH; The Undertaker got the best one and he wasn't even there.

WHY do they keep booking these horrible squash matches? I thought when Naomi wrestled at TLC it was a sign they had given up on Brodus Clay. Nope. He's still fucking there squashing people to no reaction, it's a character that had potential had he stayed the same as during his debut match, calling his spots beforehand and shit but they quickly made him another generic fat dancer, basically this generation's Rikishi. 

Fuck Great Khali, nobody cares except for the Indian fans apparently. 

Great to see Flair though, he didn't look as bad as he did in TNA. The time off has done him well, but I thought he was done in the ring and first night back he gets into fights? Just make him the RAW GM, fuck Vickie.

I think The New Age Outlaws could have another small run actually, call me crazy. They might not be as mobile as before but they can bring extra energy into the tag division for a few months.

The Shield attacking Tommy Dreamer was random.

Anyway, Vince and the writers once again failed to capitalize on a some momentum gained from a PPV. _This_ is what they think we want to see, wow.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Why wasn't Ric Flair return and the segments after not the main event? Best thing on the show and Punk coming out angry made me laugh.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Saved it for the lead in to hour number 2. Which isn't a surprise for 3 hour wrestling shows to do a big segment at the top of the second hour. Aka the original start time hour. Nitro did it too way back in the day.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Very good show, lot of fun and fine matches. Very nice Christmas Special feel. Pretty much impossible for a normal human to dislike really.

Good job WWE.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Huh just woke up after last night's Raw.... Someone please tell me I had a bad dream and did not witness some huge :russo riffic style cluster fuck booking


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Slammy awards killed a Philly crowd. Yikes. The crowd was clearly majority adult men by their chants and reactions/non-reactions so Philly was a poor choice for this douche-festival.

I loved it when WWE did that 4 minute spiel about #HASHTAGOFTHEYEAR!!!!! and the crowd just collectively looked at one another and agreed to no sell that on a legendary level. I've never heard 15,000 people be that quiet.

NOT EVEN FOR ADR ENTRANCES LOL 8*D AMIRITE?!?!

8*D


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Flair's returns was the only good bit. The rest was absolutely horrendous. Complete mind fuck.


----------



## hardysno1fan (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

So it seems to be official- Ziggler has the super kick. I hope he earns it because the kick is imo the greatest finisher in history. Give Jeff Hardy the finisher and WOW. Seriously Jeff seems built for the kick. He's got the long legs than HBK had.


----------



## The GOAT One (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Marked for Flair big time, hope he's back full time. :flair


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

:flair3 :flair3 :flair3 :flair3 :flair3 :flair3 :flair3 :flair3 :flair3 :flair3

Last week I watched a few segments of RAW before TLC. Planned to do the same this week because I pretty much gave up on the company for now...But then I hear that ***THE RASSLIN' GOD!*** is back and I watched the entire show. 

Good/decent/watchable:

Ric Flair's return even though they completely ruined it by announcing it instead of just surprising the crowd. Flair is still as natural and awesome as he always is. True charm and charisma will never fade away and that's Ric Flair. Segment was great and I hope to see him in more situations like that with different guys. Would love to see a Rock/Flair/Heyman segment in January.

Ryback's huge pop and Owen mention. Ryback looked great on this show, looked like a real star in everything he did. Great presentation and he's by far the hottest guy in the industry for 3 months now. On his way to become THE guy. 

Some nice surprises like the NAO, Dreamer and Boogeyman. 

That's it. Flair gave this show a different atmosphere and along with the concept, it wasn't a boring, long disaster program like it usually is. 

:flair3 :flair3 :flair3 :flair3 :flair3 :flair3 :flair3 :flair3 :flair3 :flair3


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Stocking Filled w/HAYLEY JOY~! said:


> The beauty of hour number one ^.
> 
> Ric Flair's 30 minute segment, THE SHIELD in general, Punker, & Cesaro continuing to get his protective booking to keep him legit were the only noteworthy parts. Most of this was trash. Couple of the cameos were solid. Nothing major and bad that they have to rely on legends to make things interesting. Except for Flair. He can show up weekly. I'd encourage it.
> 
> lol @ the AJ storyline. It's so ass backwards. She was teaming with DOLPH? While Cena had to team with VICKIE? what? AJ turning on Cena has sufficiently turned fans against her. Now with this Big E. Langston crap, it's even more evident. So perplexing. Lets turn the dame who is feuding with Vickie a heel. Now fans will REALLY care. My word. Baffling.


Word for word, pretty much.

I'm not saying that I wasn't entertained (it was a pretty fun trainwreck), but the two things that I took away from this weeks Raw were the Flair segments and Cesaro's booking. The Shield had a decent night, but after their star making performance at TLC it was all a little hum-drum. 

Punk being snubbed for a MOTY nomination was ridiciuoulus. I don't know whether it was to protect Punk's heat or ensure that Punk/Bryan didn't steal votes from Taker/HHH; either way it was pretty lame.

I was surprised to see Cesaro kept strong against Ryback. It looks like they're taking a bit of mystique away from BIG HUNGRY, and if that means a back'n'forth battle between these two men, I'm all for it. Despite it only being a minute long, I liked the dynamic and for the first time I'm actually midly interested in seeing Ryback wrestle (non-gimmick).

I don't even know what to say about the Flair segments, other than "FEED ME MORE" (ugh, I feel all dirty now). It was cool to see Punk interacting with Flair, given the last time they were in a segment together Punk was just a lowly ECW talent working a tag match with Flair on his final stretch before retirement. Flair raising Dragon's hand was awesome as well. I can only imagine what was running through Bryan's mind at that moment. Regardless of whether Flair was "on" last night, it brought some much needed energy to the show. Energy that most of the roster can't bring. 

The AJ/Cena/Vicki stuff just becomes more and more convoluted. It's the first angle in quite some time that I'm genuinely considering completely skipping. It's become such an unbearable mess that I'm not even sure what they're angling for. Get Dolph out of there ASAP. While we're at it, get Cena out of there, get Big. E out of there, and get AJ out of there. Vicki can stay, as long as she's not recorded.


----------



## donlesnar (Mar 27, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

only good thing about RAW:
Hearing that undertaker will be back


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Ten things I learned from last night’s Raw:

1.	How to download the WWE app
2.	How to download the WWE app 
3.	How to download the WWE app
4.	How to download the WWE app
5.	How to download the WWE app
6.	How to download the WWE app
7.	How to download the WWE app
8.	How to download the WWE app
9.	How to download the WWE app
10.	How to download the WWE app


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Such a shame for me, i stiil don't have the WWE Ap


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I can tell you how to download it, just hit me up with a PM. I'm a fucking expert now.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Oh, i know how to download it, i just don't want to do it


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

The show was a complete train wreck, but I just couldn't stop watching. It had its moments, but the momentum from the PPV was totally killed off. So many awkward points and a LOT of inconsistency. Cena stopping Ziggler from cashing in was a total buzzkill. Summed up the entire show really with that one segment...it was basically a 3-hour tease.


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Anark said:


> Ten things I learned from last night’s Raw:
> 
> 1.	How to download the WWE app
> 2.	How to download the WWE app
> ...


No kidding. I deleted the WWE app from my phone out of spite. THAT'LL SHOW 'EM. ope


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

The best part of the night was Cena getting relentlessly booed. He looked stunned and like he was about to cry. Hopefully the WWE brass saw that and realize it may be time to move on from the non-stop-Cena.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I was quite surprised by Rey's victory last night. Why would they give the victory to the Luchadros I don't know


----------



## JakeMyles (Apr 11, 2012)

Absolute utter shit. Especially after such a good PPV. TLC was just a flash in the pan, it seems.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Rock316AE said:


> Ryback's huge pop and Owen mention. Ryback looked great on this show, looked like a real star in everything he did. Great presentation and he's by far the hottest guy in the industry for 3 months now. On his way to become THE guy.


Ryback was awesome. Great pop too. I thought it was weird seeing him out of character at the end of the Flair segment though. lol


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



SDWarrior said:


> The best part of the night was Cena getting relentlessly booed. He looked stunned and like he was about to cry. Hopefully the WWE brass saw that and realize it may be time to move on from the non-stop-Cena.


People have been shouting abuse at Cena for 8 years, and for 8 years WWE have taken that as a sign of Cena's popularity. Silence is the only answer. When Cena comes out to half an arena sitting on their hands, that's when management will consider changing things up. Until then, "It's all just part of the John Cena experience."


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Srdjan99 said:


> I was quite surprised by Rey's victory last night. Why would they give the victory to the Luchadros I don't know


They gave Cody the win over Cara, basically keeping things even and asserting who the top dogs are in each team.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

2 days in a row of the absolute perfect storm may have actually done Cena in for good this time.

1. No way he should have challenged for Ziggler's briefcase. Kayfabe or not, lose or not, most people saw this as an unfair thing just to make up for Punk being injured. They didn't have to do it that way.

2. Superstar of the year win. Rig the damn thing Vince. He sent him to the lions.

3. Smark crowd in both locations for number 1 and 2. NYC and Philly.

Perfect storm of bad booking, and smarks absolutely annihilated John Cena 2 nights in a row.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

That was interesting, I don't know much about him, but from what I've read, I couldn't get :russo out of my head through the whole show.

Loved the boogeyman appearance though, and of course, "it's not the last we've seen of the undertaker.. :mark:


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=yLBcFUhSAnw#t=121s

backstage fallout


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Srdjan99 said:


> I was quite surprised by Rey's victory last night. Why would they give the victory to the Luchadros I don't know


Sandow always loses and Cody always wins sadly.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



ashes11 said:


> That was interesting, I don't know much about him, but from what I've read, I couldn't get :russo out of my head through the whole show.
> 
> Loved the boogeyman appearance though, and of course, "it's not the last we've seen of the undertaker.. :mark:


I had no clue who this Boogeyman dude was since he debuted when I wasn't watching wrestling anymore. All I know is the WWE needs more guys with REAL gimmicks like him again. He looked freakin awesome.


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



JoseBxNYC said:


> Sandow always loses and Cody always wins sadly.


Last time it was Sandow beating Bryan and Cody losing to Kane, so you're being ignorant sadly.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



SDWarrior said:


> I had no clue who this Boogeyman dude was since he debuted when I wasn't watching wrestling anymore. All I know is the WWE needs more guys with REAL gimmicks like him again. He looked freakin awesome.


Problem is he couldn't do jack squat in the ring. He walked around eating worms and breaking alarm clocks over his head.

After doing that the first 5 times it gets old real quick.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



SDWarrior said:


> I had no clue who this Boogeyman dude was since he debuted when I wasn't watching wrestling anymore. All I know is the WWE needs more guys with REAL gimmicks like him again. He looked freakin awesome.


He's not awesome, he's awful. He's an old man with a terrible gimmick and no wrestling ability.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Best Raw this year, only because wooooooo!, limousine riding, jet flying, the most inspiring, Greatest of all time, Ric "The Nature Boy" Flair.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I have to admit I WOOOOOOO enjoyed WOOOOOO Flair's WOOOOOOOOO return. Even if he did WOOOOOOO far too many times.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



JY57 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=yLBcFUhSAnw#t=121s
> 
> backstage fallout


Yeah,Naomi was great and deserves some of the spotlight soon.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

good parts of the show were flair segment.. adding punk to it made it even better
and cesaros booking is nice too as well as that from the shield but otherwise meh


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Yes, very happy they kept Cesaro strong. I thought for sure he was being fed to Ryback when the match started.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

*DAT RAW

DEM SLAMMYS

DAT NAITCH*

:flair2

*DEM WOOOOOOOOOOOS

DAT JAWN CENA SUPASTA OF DA YEAR*

:cena

*DAT CROWD NO SELL LIKE FUCK

DAT HATE*

:cena2

*DEM SQUASH MATCHES

DAT CRUTCH

DAT SHELD

DAT MOTHERFUCKING GAME*

:hhh

*DAT MATCH OF DA YEAR*

:hhh

*DEM UNDATAKER CHANTS

DEM THANK YOU HUNTER CHANTS

DAT GAME

DAT GAME*

:hhh

*DAT AJ STORYLINE

DAT BIG E

DAT 5

DAT RYBLACK TRENDING WORLDWIDE*

:lmao





















































































*No Big Johnny makes me* ​


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Scrooge McDuck said:


> People have been shouting abuse at Cena for 8 years, and for 8 years WWE have taken that as a sign of Cena's popularity. Silence is the only answer. When Cena comes out to half an arena sitting on their hands, that's when management will consider changing things up. Until then, "It's all just part of the John Cena experience."


Wouldn't work. If people stopped booing then WWE wouid just think they've finally gotten everyone to like Cena. That's how it was earlier this year when people just gave up, but the kiddies kept cheering.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I must say I'm getting tired of Cena saying every week when he's booed unmercifully "You never know what will happen in the WWE" smile, smile, laugh laugh, corny joke, corny joke.

Enough all ready with that shit.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Raw show had its moments. I loved it, Flair/Punk was segment was greatness.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

This Raw was a complete clusterfuck to say the least. Also had one of the most confusing endings/debuts I've ever seen. I really don't get it. I'm hoping WWE actually knows what they are doing but its hard to believe they have a plan with this.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I'm shocked none of you are like "OMG, RYBACK MENTIONED OWEN HART!". Because it shocked the hell out of me considering Owen's wife is so protective over him & his legacy and how no one ever (except maybe Bret) mentions his name or talks about him ever.


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I had hoped that they would start developing The Shield more after they had their first match. Of course the timing of their first match got rushed but given how talented they are it seems like a waste to keep having them do nothing but beatdowns.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Haven't watched Raw in forever but today I was a bit curious and google searched the results before coming home from school and all over the "news" section, there was Naitch's face and I was marking out at the thought of him returning. Went and checked out the full results then picked the parts that interested me, specifically Flair's segments (the one with Cena and then the Shield/Team Hell No & Ryback brawl plus Figure Four on Heyman) and Triple H appearing for the first time after cutting his hair. Flair hasn't lost a step on the mic and looks far better than the average person his age. WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## GreenDude88 (Aug 24, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

It was a pretty average Raw for me, with hardly any substantial entertainment. For some reason most matches had to be rushed, if they'd just cut a couple of the less necessary Slammy awards they could've allocated more time to actual wrestling. The highlight of the night for me was the great promo between Punk and Flair, the six-man tag was also a fairly fun watch. Full recap on my blog.

And I know it's old news but thank god Triple H sorted out his hair.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



JY57 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=yLBcFUhSAnw#t=121s
> 
> backstage fallout


See now why was that Kofi promo not on the show? Kofi needs to get angry more often. Good promo from him. Eve's face was priceless though if they are doing that Eve vs AJ feud at WM why did they turn AJ heel or is Ziggler turning face or is Cena the heel?


----------



## Colossus of Rhodes (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

i was there, the crowd definitely died down towards the end of the night, but i was surprised at a few things. Tensai i'm assuming got a jobber entrance on TV, but got booed pretty loudly when he came out, followed by deafening Albert chants. i feel really bad for the guy. has his push given to someone else because he couldn't get a consistent reaction for like 2 months? they should've made him speak English at least, i don't know. the whole silent thing was pretty stupid and unnecessary. man, WWE really fucked up with him. he shouldn't have even been a Main Eventer, just Big Johnnys bodyguard or something. just... Albert.

ADR got some cheers, and the whole place went along with Ricardo when he announced ADR. pretty cool. i think he can work as both a heel and face, but WWE booked him to shit when he was heel, so hopefully this is better. he can more than pull off being face, he did it in Mexico the whole time. ADR's moveset was over with a good amount of fans.

Kaitlyn got a lot of cheers, and Eve got booed somewhat. pretty good reaction for them, but again, it was in the beginning of the night. definitely started to die down eventually.

nobody gave a flying fuck about AJ any time she came out, until she kissed Ziggler. shouldn't really come as a surprise to anyone, she's awful.

CM Punk got the second biggest reaction of the night, second to John Cena of course. couldn't believe the surprising amount of grown men going apeshit for him.

nobody gave a fuck about Brodus squashing JTG for the zillionth time.

Sin Cara got zero reaction, but his pyro scared the shit out of me because i completely forgot about it. 

Big Show got some heat. he's a funny guy. "Why are you booing?"

i sat in front a couple of guys with down syndrome. really nice guys. of course they still thought it was real though, hahaha. "did the WWE sign Tommy Dreamer now? that'd be so good for them!" and my personal favorite of the night "Alberto Del Rio is a mixed martial artist. He has kickboxing... in his grappling."


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Mclovin it said:


> See now why was that Kofi promo not on the show? Kofi needs to get angry more often. Good promo from him. Eve's face was priceless though if they are doing that Eve vs AJ feud at WM why did they turn AJ heel or is Ziggler turning face or is Cena the heel?


exactly what i was thinking. its not that kofi cant cut an intense promo, its that they dont put him in the position to cut one.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

-Edit- oh god first post of the new page...sorry for such a long one...


I'm glad i recorded it ahead of time. The only parts I FF'd through (besides the commercials) was the Sin Cara/Mysterio matches and when Cena was giving his speech. (He was getting boo'd so bad I was embarrassed for him and had no interest in what he was gonna say)

My Likes:
-Cesaro saying that the polls were rigged and that he should have won Newcomer.

-Flair being there and doing more than just announcing the prize. (WOOOO)

-I was impressed at ADR's performance. I like 3MB, but for once I was able to get behind ADR in a match. I thought it was cool that they brought out a legend to be their third partner, but I didn't watch or catch up on ECW yet so I just shrugged at Dreamer and went with it. I also liked 3MB's performance. It was a solid match.

-AJ surprise kissing Ziggler. A part of me saw it coming one way or the other and it was a more believable makeout than the one with Cena. 

-I thought that Kaitlyn put up a decent match, although short. I've been noticing that she has an extremely athletic build, almost on a Beth level, but if only she could act and her body proportions weren't so weird. I would have liked that match to go on for longer because I like Eve and kinda like Kaitlyn, but the Divas only get so much screentime.

-Big Show was pretty funny. I like when he reacts to the boos/chants and goes with it.

-Santino saying that Tensai meant Fat Albert in Japanese...I laughed quite a bit especially at Tensai's reaction. Santino got points from me that night. Tensai seemed so legitly embarrassed. Not to mention a part of Tensai's head tattoo was smearing when he came back out. I laughed at that too although I'm sure it wasn't intentional.

-I'm glad that even though Ziggler's cash in attempt was thwarted, he still got to keep his money case in the fashion that he did.

-I figured that the HHH/Undertaker match was going to win, but I wanted it to anyway. Hunter's joke about his hair made me chuckle a little. Even though there was already talk about Taker returning from reports on here I got excited again anyways to hear Hunter announce it.

---------------------------------

My Dislikes:
-How utterly obvious the poll results were going to be for the most part. The only win I didn't see coming was the Rock segment, but that's because it happened before I started watching again this year and thus didn't know about it.

-I liked that for once Cena didn't come out on top, but the ending was just so random. I'm giving it time for the new guy to develop, but still...

-The Ryback/Cesaro match had such great potential, but it just lead to a big disappointment.

-I kinda felt bad for Ryder last night. I don't claim to know what's really going on, but if this was one of WWE's ways of stickin it to Ryder for getting over on his own, then poor Ryder.

-The WWE needs to get more giant/fat dudes for Brodus to wrestle. Not to mention they need to either have him loose some flab in his moobs or change up his ring attire a bit.

-I really thought that Daniel Bryan's & Kane's anger management sessions were going to win not only because I thought it was funny, but because it was also so heavily emphasized. I did laugh at Kane carrying Bryan away backstage like he did. Kind of adorable.

-The Kofi match was stupid and way too short. I don't like Tensai's gimmick, but I also don't like such a monster of a character being so easily taken down by a character like Kofi.

-The best kiss of the year category...I cringed when they replayed that first Cena/AJ kiss and I knew right away that that one would win because the writers are stupid.

--------------------------------------

Things I'm neutral about:
-Boogeyman appearing. I never saw him when he was originally part of the show, so I made little of a connection with him.

-I'm at a crossroads with Lawler's slammy win for best comback. I mean...I thought the first nominee, Lesnar's return, was sure to win. It was the biggest most exciting pop of the year. And then when the final nominee was announced as Lawler's return from recovery I had a feeling that it would immediately cancel out Lesnar's nominee. I wanted Lesnar to win, yet I'm still glad that Lawler is back in action and I don't mind too terribly that he won. Obviously the polls were pre-determined like every other poll is, but there were still some nominees I would have wanted to win.


I thought overall that the show was alright.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

I thought the show was good, some interesting things, and best of all SmackDown is tonight.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Oh right...super smackdown...

I'm kind of interested in seeing Big Show in Burn Notice later this week. I like Burn Notice.


----------



## Koko B Ware (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Entertaining throughout for me. It had Road Dogg on it for God's sake!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Laughed at Cena winning WOTY but it made sense for booking purposes or else the promo wouldn't have worked as well.

Flair was pretty great, DREAMER returning was a mark out moment for me and idk about this black Ryback guy. Is he actually any good?


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Big E is better in the ring than Tyson Kidd....:mark:


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

*Raw/Slammy awards thoughts*

* Really don't understand why WWE would try and get people to vote on something that is obviously rigged. Defeats the entire purpose and makes it a complete waste.

* Also, some of the award categories although its been said a lot were really stupid.

* Having AJ in all the four award nominees for the utterly stupid kiss of the year award was just cringe worthy. Obvious rigging is obvious.

* Also, whilst I'm not surprised at the AJ/Dolph makeout I'm getting really sick of AJ being booked in kissing angles. Its been just way over done now.

* Boogeyman coming back for an appearance was something I did not want to see and was a complete waste. Never liked the character.

* I did however enjoy most of the returns. Was really fun to see the new age outlaws again with their old ring introduction. Seeing Tommy Dreamer in Philli as well was a nice touch I enjoyed. Seeing Flair of course was great and he hasn't lost a step in terms of charisma or on the microphone.

* I skipped two of the matches and all of the matches I saw were really short and mostly a complete waste of time.

* Ziggler finally breaking away from Vicki is a relief. Ziggler seems to be more on the rise after TLC. That's a great sign. I also enjoyed the cash in tease despite being pissed off Cena prevented him. It looks like they will continue their feud, I have no complaints about that.

* Loved the interaction with Flair and Punk. Punk pretty much ranted the truth about the whole awards ceremony and both him and Flair nailed their promo work. The stuff in the ring with them both and Heyman was also very enjoyable and entertaining.

* The Shield once again were the best part about Raw. The only big angle on this Raw that made sense was the Shield coming out and attacking Flair after Flair was handed the superstar of the year award by John Cena who also unjustly got the award when clearly Punk should have and would have probably won the award. Kane, Bryan and Ryback coming out was expected and them getting the upper hand this time around I did not mind as the Shield got the big win on Sunday. Also really enjoyed their vicious attack on both Dreamer and Ricardo. Brutal beatdown.

* Seeing Tensai wrapped with some sort of Ice pack and walking around depressed was an embarrassing site to watch. It just made me feel uncomfortable. I will admit I laughed at the Albert jokes though.

* Why is Sheamus and Big Show continuing? This thing just feels so dragged out. I felt like TLC was the perfect conclusive end to their feud and now it might dragged out for yet another month. Having a 4th PPV match in a row with these two would be torture to watch. Either result to conclude the feud would feel anti-climatic simply because of how long this thing has been dragged out.

* AJ's promo on the top of the ladder was really solid. I liked that she got interrupted by Vickie just as she was going to explain why she screwed over Cena but the ending of the show left me with my head scratching. The main event match was pointless as both Vickie and AJ left leaving what it should have been: Cena and Ziggler only for AJ to bring out Big E Langston to destroy Cena....just so random and such an odd debut. It's very clear right now that creative has no clue what to do with AJ right now and not only that they probably just completely wasted another debut on an angle that right now I can't see going anywhere good. I hope that I'm wrong.

* The show was just a complete clusterfuck especially the ending which is still baffling me as to why. Feuds are being dragged out too long, swerves are being pulled which make no sense, the Shield whilst awesome are still just assaulting people (give Ambrose a damn live mic?) and the rest of this show had no substance. And that is without including one of the most confusing debuts in WWE in a long while. How the hell does this even benefit Big E to debut in the way he did? I have no clue in the slightest.

If it wasn't for the nostalgia returns, especially Flair coming back and the Shield being awesome. This would be a 0/5 show.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



The-Rock-Says said:


> Big E is better in the ring than Tyson Kidd....:mark:


I don't know if I buy that. :side:


----------



## doc31 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

So we go from the best PPV of the year to the worst raw of the year in 24 hours, seriously WTF?

Unbelievable, what a cluster-fuck of a show.

Im guessing these guys wrote the script - 









FUCK THIS COMPANY!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Clark Griswold said:


> I don't know if I buy that. :side:


Trust me brah. This guy does the best damn sunset flip in the business. (Y)


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



The-Rock-Says said:


> Big E is better in the ring than Tyson Kidd....:mark:


Not sure if serious...... Only matches I have seen of Big E have been squashes and his finsher is awful lol. Is there any videos of him having full lengths matches?


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Far too much AJ, Ziggler, Cena crap on the show and not nearly enough Punk. He may well have been in the best segment of the show, and his knee might be knackered atm, but his mouth is fine.



Rock316AE said:


> :flair3 :flair3 :flair3 :flair3 :flair3 :flair3 :flair3 :flair3 :flair3 :flair3
> 
> Last week I watched a few segments of RAW before TLC. Planned to do the same this week because I pretty much gave up on the company for now...But then I hear that ***THE RASSLIN' GOD!*** is back and I watched the entire show.
> 
> ...


Not going to happen - you need to ooze charisma to be THE guy... and Ryback barely has a trickle. That's why Cena has kept his spot all these years because like Hogan, Austin and Rock before him, he has the personality and charisma to override his lack of wrestling ability. Ryback doesn't and never will have that. He's got no star quality at all, he's still getting the Goldberg chants, and is not unanimously liked by the fans. He needs the support of ALL the fans - men/women/children, in every location they vist, like Punk received at the height of his face run. Punk was getting bigger reactions than Ryback has ever got, and he got a bigger pop last night too. Also, Ryback is not only terrible in the ring, he's terribly boring with it. It's no coincidence that both of the matches, he's been involved in recently - the triple threat at Survivor Series and the six-man tag at TLC - improved dramatically while he was laid out on the floor outside, and not stinking up the joint. He's not a long-term solution whatsoever, has no idea what to do in a match after he's exhausted his moves of doom. He's generic body-builder 101... even Big E Langston is better than him.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Quick Raw thoughts:

~Awful show
~Flair is still THE MAN, segment w/Punk was gold, SHIELD attacking Flair was great
~Dreamer getting owned = :hb
~THE GAME
~Cesaro protected = 
~Fuck everything else


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Well done to Sean Bean on his match of the year.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Flair, Dreamer, Boogyman, NAO, HHH returned? And some new guy debuted? Wow, looks like RAW is must watch this week.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Slammys always suck and this was no exception. There were some good points to the show though:

- THE SHIELD being awesome. Love the buzz when their music hits and they come through the crowd, these guys are stars.
- Punk's interaction with Flair. God damn Punk is a great heel.
- Cesaro being protected and not losing to Ryback.
- Ziggler getting lots of air-time.
- NEW AGE OUTLAWS.
- Langston debuting.
- JBL on commentary.

Once again though, three hours is TOO FUCKING LONG even with the show having a gimmick. Sooner we return to two hours the better.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

*The Slammys!

Rey Mysterio vs Damien Sandow
Decent little match, as always from Rey Mysterio. The match didn't really serve to do anything apart from waste a couple of minutes.

Tell Me I Did Not Just See That Award
It probably should have gone to the Ryback/Maddox moment, seeing as that was legit shocking and nobody expected to see that! As it is, the Slammy's were a popularity contest last night so Kofi was voted for. It was strange seeing the Boogeyman just randomly rolled out during the segment, totally unexplained. It was also strange that they had Maddox come out as the award was being delivered. They obviously expected it to go to him too, maybe seeing Kofi's popularity in the voting will give them even more faith in him.

Kaitlyn vs Eve
Standard quick women's match, no surprise that they put Kaitlyn over, it just shows that they'll be continuing her push, with them hopefully keeping Eve as champion at the end of it all.

Comeback of the Year Award
I guess the award going to Lawler was deserved because it was a real feel good moment but with that in mind his comeback was really crappy seeing as they ruined it with the Heyman bit. Personally I thought the best comeback was Lesnar's, the entire arena came unglued when that happened and was one of those moments where you love to be a pro-wrestling fan. Where as the Lawler return was one of those which makes you embarrassed to be a fan because of the tasteless skits.

Kofi Kingston vs Tensai
Very quick match, seemed kinda pointless in complete honesty. With Tensai not being over himself, over treated as if he's any kind of threat, it didn't add anything to Kofi. I'm sure the fans in attendance enjoyed seeing them compete though. Wade Barrett attacking him after the match seems a bit forced. Kofi already beat him last night and Barrett is coming back for more. It's more of this topsy-tervy booking where everyone takes 1 step forward and 1 step backwards constantly.

Kiss of the Year Award 
Showing AJ kopping off with all these guys and pairing that with the fact she doesn't wrestle any more, I guess that makes her a semi-prostitute right? She's being paid to act like she's in love with her male counterpart and get off with them, kinda just a tame version. The fact they just brought AJ out to collect the award just shows this was a way for them to further the AJ-Vickie storyline...pffft

Great Khali vs David Otunga
As you'd expect from these 2, this was a wrestling clinic. This should have been 60 seconds long, had Khali dominate, win and quickly get out. There's a place for him in the industry...it's just not in the ring for too long. Also, I've no idea what's going on between Natalya and Khali. I guess she's still getting a pay-cheque but relegating her to Khali's current squeeze must be pretty demoralising.

Superstar of the Year Award
First they bring Ric Flair out to hand it over, this would have been a real mark out moment if I hadn't accidently spoiled it for myself by tuning in just after it happened, as he was chatting to D-Bry and Kane in the back. John Cena being given the award is standard procedure. He's the most popular guy in the company, so of course he was going to be voted it. Shame for Punk, who probably deserved it more but then again, who actually deserves anything when everything is scripted, so he was kinda scripted to deserve it. Cena giving the award to Flair was hella stupid though, obviously a set-up for Punk to crash the party but it just didn't make any sense...Flair's not done anything all year besides walk out on a company who's paid him handsomely for the last couple of years. The promo Punk cut on Flair was fantastic, Flair seemed very dated and out of his depth with his "jokes" as he tried to come back at Punk. Heyman's selling whilst in the Figure-4 was hilarious. The Shield cutting Flair off was brilliant too, they really looked imposing as they descended from the rafters as he stood alone in the ring. Ryback coming to make the save was great too, good pop and decent ringside action. Then we had the generic cameo from Ron Simmons too, which I guess should be expected at these kind of events.

JTG vs Brodus Clay
I must have seen these 2 guys face each other about 10 times this year, back to what I was saying before about guys facing each other all the time. Only difference here is that Clay always goes over JTG.

LOL Moment of the Year Award
Tensai doing the Shockmaster spot was good although, I think the spot was lost on the majority of people watching the show. The award went to Rock, personally I think it should have gone to D-Bry who has been far and away the funniest thing in pro-wrestling all year.

Sin Cara vs Cody Rhodes
I always enjoy these guys' work and this match wasn't really any different. The match had a decent flow to it but again was just filler and a way to keep the feud in the mind of the fans. Cody took the win, balancing Rey's earlier win out, so no big shock there.

Social Media Slammy 
So Zack Ryder and Layla come out and they're both fist-pumping as they walk to the podium and the whole thing just reminded me of Karl Pilkington talking about "forced fun" stuff that could be fun but it's done by people who aren't really enjoying it as much as they're pretending to be. All the options for this one were crap, I personally voted for #FeedMeMore and it won so that's something I guess.

Big Show promo
Big Show has a segment with Sheamus, they're seemingly trying to continue a feud that is over. Sheamus called Big Show the better man at TLC and was then insulted by Show so he gave him a beat down. Then Ziggler's music hits and he acts like he's gunna cash in the MITB briefcase. At this point I'm starting to mark-out...when Cena spoils the moment, gives Ziggler a beating and actually gets a heel reaction from the crowd. If the WWE were all about entertaining the fans, this is when they should turn Cena. In the build up to Rock's return have Cena turn heel and be the heel challenger who can then beat Rock for the WWE title at Mania (if Rock beats Punk at the Rumble of course.) This will give him a load more heel heat and the company will be entertaining...in part.

3MB vs Tommy Dreamer, Alberto Del Rio & Miz
Firsts thoughts with this one was "Hmmm, I'm gunna be seeing Tommy Dreamer at Preston City Wrestling in a few months, cool." Then I started wondering why Dreamer wasn't using his Raw exposure to advertise his new company...then I noticed his House of Hardcore clothing. Then again, unless you already know about HoH then seeing the logo wont mean anything to you and if you do know about HoH then you don't really need to be told about them. Seeing as it's a bit of an exhibition match, I thought it went way too long. Dreamer getting the winning fall was soooo obvious. I wonder though, will this be a regular thing? They did it in the past with Slater in singles so might as well do it in these 6-mens too. Gives us a nice surprise each week.

Newcomer of the Year Award
Ryback picked it up, he wasn't exactly a newcomer but it might as well have gone to him. They debuted the character this year so guess he qualifies as much as anyone. Felt weird with him quoting Owen Hart, dunno where that came from.

Ryback vs Antonio Cesaro
I was surprised to see a new match-up on the card. The Goldberg chants came out again from the massively unimaginative fans, it quickly went away though. They were spot on with the finish, had Ryback dominate but Cesaro getting away without losing to an American. Maybe they'll build a little feud between the two and it can end with Ryback picking up the US title. I'd like to see him go on a run with that belt, polish his ring skills a bit and get that futher bit over.

Match of the Year Award
I was pulling for Lesnar-Cena in this one, that match was phenomenal and had that legit big fight feel that you seldom ever get in pro-wrestling. I was kinda disappointed that Taker-HHH match won. I thought the match was really over-rated in terms of match quality. It told a great story but it wasn't even match of the night as far as I remember. The surprising thing about this was that Sean Bean came out to collect the Slammy on behalf of Taker and HHH. I did like how they said we'd not seen the last of the Undertaker. It can start to add fuel to the fire of "Who will Taker face this year?" The Sheild then beat up Dreamer and Ricardo Rodriguez, that was good of them to get the most out of Dreamer.

AJ & Dolph Zigler vs John Cena & Vickie Guerrero
Vickie cutting AJ off in the middle of one of her generic crazy woman promos was good. There's only so many times we can hear her say the same nonsensical stuff. The match itself was passable but served the purpose of getting Big E Langston out to attack Cena. I really enjoyed seeing him come out, they made him look like somebody worthy of seeing, a proper bruiser. It kinda reminded me of when HBK debuted Diesel back in '93 by backing towards the curtain and Diesel appearing looking menacing. The only issue I have with Big E is that last time I saw him he looked quite clumsy, hopefully he's tidied that side of his game up. He's going to have to done, if he's going into a program with John Cena.*


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

JBL struggling to put people over while Cole talks about nothing and King makes jokes <<<<<


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

Still in awe at how bad that show was :lmao
Fuckery doesn't even describe half of it. I might have to retire that word now.

Punk...the WWE Champion for almost 400 days with one segment while getting punked out by Flair who is simply looking to cover funds lost during his divorce.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm surprised so many think we're going to get Cesaro/Ryback. That seemed like a match based on the Newcomer of the Year deal to me more than anything. Cesaro was obviously protected so I doubt we're going to see those 2 programmed together since neither of them are taking losses right now.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Yeah, I thought it was obvious that the match was due to Cesaro being furious that Americans voted for Ryback over him/the system was corrupt. I doubt it'll turn into a program.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

THE NAYTCHA BOI WITH THE _REAL_ RETURN OF THE YEAR WOOOO :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Lil'Jimmy said:


> Well done to Sean Bean on his match of the year.


----------



## Fabulous Kangaroo (Aug 24, 2010)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*

What an absolutely horrible show. Get the app, get the app 


just1988 said:


> *.....As it is, the Slammy's were a popularity contest last night so Kofi was voted for......
> .....All the options for this one were crap, I personally voted for #FeedMeMore and it won so that's something I guess......*


Do you really think the awards went to the moment or person who got the most votes?
I can't imagine the WWE actually leaving it up to the fans to decide
Plus, they would have to have various scenarios ready for whoever won. If Punk had won Superstar of the year (if he got the most votes) we wouldn't have seen him abusing Flair like he did, it would have been an egotistical, finally some respect type rant etc, etc


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Fabulous Kangaroo said:


> Do you really think the awards went to the moment or person who got the most votes?
> *I can't imagine the WWE actually leaving it up to the fans to decide*


I can't imagine it either. At one point, I liked the idea of voting on twitter, but I didn't consider the fact that everything has to be pre-planned. I'm sure the most, if not all, of the superstars would struggle if they had to rely on improv.

The option to "vote" is just a way to let the younger crowds feel like a part of it is un-scripted after all.


----------



## hardysno1fan (Apr 2, 2007)

Reckon we'll get a Ryblack chant next week?


----------



## Fabulous Kangaroo (Aug 24, 2010)

*Re: Raw 12.17.12 Discussion: Even JBL is tapping out*



Taker2theMoon said:


> I can't imagine it either. At one point, I liked the idea of voting on twitter, but I didn't consider the fact that everything has to be pre-planned. I'm sure the most, if not all, of the superstars would struggle if they had to rely on improv.
> 
> The option to "vote" is just a way to let the younger crowds feel like a part of it is un-scripted after all.


I was editing my previous post while you were posting 
Yeah, the fans like to feel involved and I have nothing against that but there is too much to be done to leave it up to the last minite and as you say most wrestlers would freeze if they had to rely on improv.

That Superstar or the Year award segment would have needed a lot of planning and rehearsal and John 'Nice Guy' Cena had to win it.
But, there was a very real chance that CM Punk would get the most votes and for him to win would have been detrimental to his "show me some respect" angle


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Ahh the last minute post-edit...gets me often in forums.

Anyway, the way I saw it was that the WWE made Cena the winner so that the young Cenation wouldn't be devastated. It's like there would be no question about it. IF all the voting was really considered and applied, then there is still that chance that Cena would have won. However I think the number of Punk fans greatly outweighs the younger and/or female Cena fans. Like I mentioned in an older post, almost all of the results were obvious from the moment you knew the category name. Sometimes you had to know the nominees, but it really was all obvious.

I try my best (to no avail sometimes) not to let it insult my intelligence because the way they do things isn't for us. It's for the kids who are entertained by the magical world of wrestling.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Now people are assuming Cesaro/Ryback is a lock?

sheesh.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

i'm still dumbfounded at sheamus beating bryan in 18 seconds at mania not winning most shocking of the year. kofi was amazing at the rumble, but the 18 second long match is still the most shocking thing i've probably ever seen in wrestling in my whole life. i mean to this day i'm still in shock over it while i completely forgot about kofi walking on his hands at the rumble. people who voted obviously didn't even see the ppv's and just voted on the short clip they were shown. you can't vote just on that if you didn't see the ppv's. it's not the same. the clips are supposed to refresh your memory.

also, does vince not know that almost everyone has a cell phone and knows how to download an app. do we really need like 5 tutorials during raw? vince really is an out of it old fart.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

He was pretty clearly not the superstar of the year. Cena did nothing whatsoever in 2012 and CM Punk was the top champ for every day of it.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Jingoro said:


> i'm still dumbfounded at sheamus beating bryan in 18 seconds at mania not winning most shocking of the year. kofi was amazing at the rumble, but the 18 second long match is still the most shocking thing i've probably ever seen in wrestling in my whole life. i mean to this day i'm still in shock over it while i completely forgot about kofi walking on his hands at the rumble. people who voted obviously didn't even see the ppv's and just voted on the short clip they were shown. you can't vote just on that if you didn't see the ppv's. it's not the same. the clips are supposed to refresh your memory.
> 
> also, does vince not know that almost everyone has a cell phone and knows how to download an app. do we really need like 5 tutorials during raw? vince really is an out of it old fart.


They were mostly doing that for the kids and old people to show how to vote or for people who just tuned in, seeing Kofi won Most Shocking, he is a favorite amongst kids, he almost is pretty much the face of Saturday Morning Slam, sure, he pulled a nice move during the Rumble, but most shocking, not even close to '18 Seconds' and Punk's heel turn. It's even more bullshit that Kiss Of The Year did also not go to the 18 seconds kiss.


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

Just finished airing in Australia. That was a pretty horrible show. 

As someone said before. That guy attacking Cena is a carbon copy of Kane's return last year.


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

CM Punk not winning is justice! He didn't deserve to win last year.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Jingoro said:


> i'm still dumbfounded at sheamus beating bryan in 18 seconds at mania not winning most shocking of the year. kofi was amazing at the rumble, but the 18 second long match is still the most shocking thing i've probably ever seen in wrestling in my whole life. i mean to this day i'm still in shock over it while i completely forgot about kofi walking on his hands at the rumble. people who voted obviously didn't even see the ppv's and just voted on the short clip they were shown. you can't vote just on that if you didn't see the ppv's. it's not the same. the clips are supposed to refresh your memory.
> 
> also, does vince not know that almost everyone has a cell phone and knows how to download an app. do we really need like 5 tutorials during raw? vince really is an out of it old fart.


I'm even more dumbfounded by the fact that the WWE jobbed out their best wrestler in 18 seconds to lose the World Title at Wrestlemania.


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

My main complaint is way too many commercials, add that to the enormous amount of fuckery and it becomes a chore to keep track of whats going on. This isn't the late 80's or early to mid-90s, there is no reason that the performers of this show should get a jobber entrance like the likes of Brooklyn Brawler and Barry Horowitz (who were great wrestlers in their own right)with Raw being extended for an extra hour. I know the fault probably lies more with USA than WWE. But a series of commercials before the program, then another series 5 minutes into the match make it almost unwatchable. 

I get that Slammy shows aren't exactly top notch. But still why the hell can't they be? A little fuckery is fine, its Professional Wrestling, not exactly masterpiece material but there is a such thing as too much of something. Nothing at all last night made any sense whatsoever. The WWE needs to wake up and realize that even if the kids and casual fans probably do not care, there is a rather large portion of the audience who watches the show at home and pays for tickets that actually still care that a storyline or a feud should make a little sense. 

To add to the whole Slammy Award idea, I don't know if the results are rigged or not. If it is rigged in the name of kayfabe, thats fine. Its a show after all. But if it is rigged it is insulting to insinuate that the "WWE Universe" is in charge of the results.


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

Probably said many times before, but Cena Superstar of the year? :lmao:

Losses to The Rock at WM, Losses to John Laurinaitis at OTL, fails to win the WWE Title on Raw 1000 and becomes first person to lose MITB briefcase match, fails to win it again at SS, and then again at NOC, gets injured, gets pinned in the triple-threat at Survivor Series where he once again fails to win WWE Title, and then at TLC fails to beat Dolph Ziggler for MITB.

His only accomplishments really, are beating Lesnar and getting Laurinaitis fired.


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

kobra860 said:


> I'm even more dumbfounded by the fact that the WWE jobbed out their best wrestler in 18 seconds to lose the World Title at Wrestlemania.


I'll take it a step further and say that I am flabbergasted that the WWE would deflate Sheamus's reign straight out of the gate, especially given how over he was at the time. He still hasn't recovered from their incompetence. 

I really wanted to see that match too. It completely ruined the entire first hour of the PPV. Ugh, I can't even think about it.:no:


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

lol @ Scumbag Cena.

I just wanna say something that I thought about this morning. Like many, I too couldn't understand why WWE would reveal Big E. is from NXT and all that. But when I gave it some more consideration, then I remembered that when The Shield debut at SS they completely blew their identity as well. Cole said mentioned their names and that they were from the developmental. So really, that's not going to harm Big. E.

What's going to harm and what will harm him is that they brought him at a time when new talent wasn't necessary. Seriously, why would you call Big E up and put him in this big picture scenario when it was only last month a group of individuals debut and were thrown into the bigger scheme of things as well.

Also of what purpose is Big E at a time like this? The main feud is Ziggler/Cena where the hell did he come out from? So what we're gonna throw away weeks build of Cena/Ziggler and act like it never happened to push Big E/Cena instead.

WWE really shot themselves in the foot here.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

dat pop


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Video was fucking awesome.

Piped in cheers my ass. Biggest moronic statement of the year.


----------



## Apollosol (Jan 3, 2012)

Wheres the tribute to the troops discussion thread

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF700T using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Fabulous Kangaroo (Aug 24, 2010)

checkcola said:


>


I laughed and shook my head at that. Then I repeated my WWE mantra
Anything is possible
Suspend belief
Throw logic out the window


Cookie Monster said:


> dat pop


The crowd when Flair is delivering chops in the corner then gets decked
Woo .... Woo .... Woo .... Boooooooo


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

just watched the flair/cena/punk segment again
wow cena looked extremely ashamed and i kinda felt bad for him but then again i laughed


----------

